# Amplificador Profesional Crown 602 Modificado Incluye Diagrama y PCB



## Modultronic

Aporto mi última creación en sonido profesional, se trata del Amplificador Profesional Crown XLS 602 Modificado y Mejorado, con una potencia eficaz de 600W por canal Impedancia 4Ω, 1200W Bridge 8Ω, Fuente Rectificada a suministrar +/- 80V DC, Transformador de 65V 0 65V AC Corriente de 10Amp, 100% comprobado y funcionando correctamente que lo disfruten amigos.

Cordialmente:
John Hang.

Fuente Original de la Publicación:
http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=8ef9f0a377079396c369da1b764091c6&topic=15057.0


----------



## eleccortez

MODULTRONIC , cual seria la tensión de fuente mínima que se le puede colocar para su funcionamiento ?


----------



## Fogonazo

eleccortez dijo:


> MODULTRONIC , cual seria la tensión de fuente mínima que se le puede colocar para su funcionamiento ?



 

¿ Cual es la idea de tener un amplificador de "Alta potencia" si luego le vas a colocar una fuente de alimentación que no le permite entregar toda esa potencia ?


----------



## Modultronic

eleccortez dijo:


> MODULTRONIC , cual seria la tensión de fuente mínima que se le puede colocar para su funcionamiento ?


 _Amigo eleccortez, fuente de alimentación mínima a suministrar es de +/-45V 6Amp a +/-85V 10Amp DC, mínimo 6 transistores por Rama potencia eficaz 300W, de 8 a 16 transistores por Rama para potencias de 500W a 1000W eficaz por Canal.__Saludos._
_MDT._


----------



## eleccortez

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual es la idea de tener un amplificador de "Alta potencia" si luego le vas a colocar una fuente de alimentación que no le permite entregar toda esa potencia ?


si en parte tienes razón,  se le puede colocar una fuente de menos voltaje y tenerlo en funcionamiento luego llevarlo a una fuente mas alta esa es la idea .


----------



## gerardo2884

este amplificador se puede poner en bridge y cuales son los pasos a seguir para logral los 1200w en modo bridge


----------



## Modultronic

gerardo2884 dijo:


> este amplificador se puede poner en bridge y cuales son los pasos a seguir para logral los 1200w en modo bridge


 

_Amigo gerardo2884 claro que si se puede poner en Bridge, simplemente es conectarle el Balance Input Bridge Module para obtener los 1200W Mono, hay muchos circuitos publicados para cumplir este fin._[/SIZE] _Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## fabio1

hola mira mañana iva a comprar los componentes para ir armandolo...pero como es el temas de los 16 transistores por ramas seran en total 32,tendra el impreso para aserlo de esa cantidad??? o algo mas un poquitito mas pequeño


----------



## Modultronic

fabio1 dijo:


> hola mira mañana iva a comprar los componentes para ir armandolo...pero como es el temas de los 16 transistores por ramas seran en total 32,tendra el impreso para aserlo de esa cantidad??? o algo mas un poquitito mas pequeño


 

_Amigo fabio1 si tanto para el Crown de 300W y el Original de 500W como también para el 1000W, mire haber cual le sirve con la guía de ensamble y mañana subo el PCB._

_Saludos._
_MDT._


----------



## gerardo2884

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> _Amigo gerardo2884 claro que si se puede poner en Bridge, simplemente es conectarle el Balance Input Bridge Module para obtener los 1200W Mono, hay muchos circuitos publicados para cumplir este fin._  _Saludos._
> _MDT._



MODULTRONIC eh estado leyendo el foro tu tendras un diagrama pcb para logral el puente bridge o me recomiendes alguno gracias por el aporte del amplificador se ve facil de hacer


----------



## Modultronic

_Amigos de la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos, les aporto el Control Balance Input Bridge con Master Control, lo utilizo para mis amplificadores 100% comprobado y funcional._

_Fuente Original de la Publicación:_

_http://www.evensaudio.com/market/product/238386/_
_Saludos.
MDT. _


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Entonces lo que ese circuito hace es convertir la señal balanceada en desbalanceada y no alrevez???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Modultronic

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Entonces lo que ese circuito hace es convertir la señal balanceada en desbalanceada y no alrevez???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

_Amigo Mastodonte Man, creo que está un poco confundido de cómo funciona el Modulo, el control Balance es Dual que sirve para controlar y balancear la ganancia del amplificador en Stereo, el cual a su vez cuenta tambien __con el Bridge que en si son 2 Modulos en 1, que al switchear debe ser controlado únicamente por el Gain L, y su conexión debe ser entre los + de la salida de parlante entre los 2 Amplificadores Monofónicos, para que quede en Modo Puente y se balancea con un solo Master._ _Aporto la Guía de conexión para que usted y otros amigos puedan conectar correctamente el Modulo. _ _Saludos._ 
_MDT_


----------



## gerardo2884

tal ves Mastodonte Man este un poco confundidoen el modo entrada al eswichear se pone en modo bridge pero el se refiere es al modo de entrada que aparese +/- osea balanceada o como ce puuede usar en entrada simple gracias por el aporte MODULTRONIC


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias por la explicación en PDF de la conexión, pero como dice gerardo2884 mi duda surgía en saber si en la entrada se podría meter señal des-balanceada y aun así funcionara con normalidad.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Modultronic

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación en PDF de la conexión, pero como dice gerardo2884 mi duda surgía en saber si en la entrada se podría meter señal des-balanceada y aun así funcionara con normalidad.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

_Amigo Mastodonte Man es que no le habia entendido a que se refería en su pregunta formulada, lo que quiere saber si con una conexión Input XRL desbalanceada funciona? Si funciona perfecto, aquí dejo un pequeño diagrama de cómo se conecta el Plug  al igual que con el Input XLR se empalma 1 y 3 a GND y 2 a Señal._ _Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## mark7612

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> _Amigo Mastodonte Man es que no le habia entendido a que se refería en su pregunta formulada, lo que quiere saber si con una conexión Input XRL desbalanceada funciona? Si funciona perfecto, aquí dejo un pequeño diagrama de cómo se conecta el Plug  al igual que con el Input XLR se empalma 1 y 3 a GND y 2 a Señal._
> _Saludos._
> _MDT._



hola amigo MODULTRONIC quisiera saber con que programa diseñas todas tus pcb  que se ven muy bonitos


----------



## locodelafonola

buenas mi gente.,amigo MODULTRONIC muchisimas gracias por el aporte y aqui va mi pedido tanbien por que en el foro no e encontrado nada de esto que es la placa del frente donde e leido que posen entradas balaceadas y desbalanceadas como asi tambien aparte de los potenciometros los led de indicacion y creo que a mis demas colegas le va ser de utilidad tambien


----------



## Modultronic

mark7612 dijo:


> hola amigo MODULTRONIC quisiera saber con que programa diseñas todas tus pcb que se ven muy bonitos


 


_Amigo mark7612 diseño mis PCB con Altium._
_Saludos._
_MDT._






locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas mi gente.,amigo MODULTRONIC muchisimas gracias por el aporte y aqui va mi pedido tanbien por que en el foro no e encontrado nada de estoVer el archivo adjunto 90015 que es la placa del frente donde e leido que posen entradas balaceadas y desbalanceadas como asi tambien aparte de los potenciometros los led de indicacion y creo que a mis demas colegas le va ser de utilidad tambien


 _Amigo locodelafonola, el Modulo Balance Input Bridge con control Gain ya lo aporte, el circuito que pregunta se llama Clipping indicator Led, mas adelante lo aportare con el protector de parlantes que se conecta a ese modulo.__Saludos._
_MDT._


----------



## Modultronic

_Amigos les aporto el PCB del Crown XLS 602 Potencia de 300W por canal Fuente Rectificada a suministrar +/- 55V DC a +/-70V DC. Transformador Minimo de 40V 0 40V a 55V 0 55V AC Corriente de 6Amp a 8Amp, 100% comprobado y funcionando correctamente._
_Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## Valdelomar

Amigo MODULTRONIC, estaba revisando el post y observo que en el diagrama modificado no aparece la parte enmarcada en rojo del circuito original. Podrías por favor explicar por que?


----------



## proteus7

Valdelomar dijo:


> Amigo MODULTRONIC, estaba revisando el post y observo que en el diagrama modificado no aparece la parte enmarcada en rojo del circuito original. Podrías por favor explicar por que?




me uno a tu pregunta


----------



## Fogonazo

Valdelomar dijo:


> . . . estaba revisando el post y observo que en el diagrama modificado no aparece la parte enmarcada en rojo del circuito original. Podrías por favor explicar por que?



Esa parte faltante es la red de protección contra cortocircuitos/sobrecarga de los transistores finales, se pudo haber omitido por que:

1) Se confía en la seguridad de la instalación y en que no existirá ningún cortocircuito.

2) Se confía la protección a otro circuito mas elaborado y que NO se encuentra incluido en este esquema.


----------



## Valdelomar

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa parte faltante es la red de protección contra cortocircuitos/sobrecarga de los transistores finales, se pudo haber omitido por que:
> 
> 1) Se confía en la seguridad de la instalación y en que no existirá ningún cortocircuito.
> 
> 2) Se confía la protección a otro circuito mas elaborado y que NO se encuentra incluido en este esquema.



Conforme Fogonazo por la aclaración en detalle.


----------



## juanjonassau

Gracias por el aporte, voy a montarlo a ver que tal, una cosa, por una cuestion de disponibilidad.,..
afectaría al proyecto si sustituimos laS resistencias de potencia de 0.47 ohm, por otras de 0.33 ohm ?
gracias de antemano.


----------



## proteus7

juanjonassau dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, voy a montarlo a ver que tal, una cosa, por una cuestion de disponibilidad.,..
> afectaría al proyecto si sustituimos laS resistencias de potencia de 0.47 ohm, por otras de 0.33 ohm ?
> gracias de antemano.


 
pues no afectaria yo lo tengo con resistencias de .22  y anda jalando bien aunque  es en otro amplificador.


----------



## Javier215

gracias por el aporte.
MODULTRONIC, checando el post me estoy animando a montar el Crown XLS 602 Potencia de 300W pero tengo unas dudas.

1.Son 300W RMS?
2.¿Cual es la carga para conseguir los 300W 8Ohms o 4Ohms?
3.¿Se puede poner en Bridge el de 300W?
y por ultimo son los mismos componentes que el de 600W?

Agradeceria que pudieran responder.


----------



## eleccortez

son 300w rms.en 4 ohms con 60v simetricos . se puede poner en bridge , es lo  mismo que el de 600w con menos tr de salida .


----------



## jonyy

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigos de la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos, les aporto el Control Balance Input Bridge con Master Control, lo utilizo para mis amplificadores 100% comprobado y funcional._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuente Original de la Publicación:_
> 
> 
> http://www.hernandezrabal.com/tematico/fuente.gif
> _http://www.evensaudio.com/market/product/238386/__Importado por Modultronic._
> _Saludos._
> _MDT. _


buenas tarde compañero Modultronic.. quisiera saber q tan funcional es este  Control Balance Input Bridge por el hecho de que pusieron en duda su buen funcionamiento..osea que si es verdad de que en verdad funciona para modo puente o no??? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola

amigo jonyy la verdad es que este circuito no se cuestiono eel que tu haces referencia es en otro post aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/#post786776 pero si te fijas es el mismo circuito..... los dos funcionan y hay otro circuito que es modelo anterior  que tambien funciona .. y deberias tener en cuenta.. en que amplificador deceas conectarlo.. no en todos funciona ...juan


----------



## Modultronic

jonyy dijo:


> buenas tarde compañero Modultronic.. quisiera saber q tan funcional es este Control Balance Input Bridge por el hecho de que pusieron en duda su buen funcionamiento..osea que si es verdad de que en verdad funciona para modo puente o no??? desde ya muchas gracias


 
_Amigo jonny si es verdad el PCB tiene un detalle de fábrica de Evens-Audio que hay que corregir en varios Modulos pero es muy simple, en Balance master dual funciona correctamente, si se esperan un poco en estos días estaré aportando el Balance Input & Bridge Originales funcionando correctamente de los Módulos BL-1 y BL-1A con un diseño innovador, pero al modificar el PCB como lo explico funciona muy bien en Bridge, iba hacer la aclaración pero me dieron unas vacaciones  en el Foro._
[/SIZE] 
_Un saludo._

_MDT._


----------



## Modultronic

jonyy dijo:
			
		

> si bien aplicando ese cambio el error o la falla se resuelve??o mejor espero a tu nuevo aporte del Balance Input & Bridge?? desde ya muchas gracias


 

_Amigo jonny si así es conectando el cable o terminal como se indica y cortando la pista, se resuelve la falla es para aquellos que hayan adquirido este modelo que es el BL-1A o con anterioridad lo hayan realizado, el cual corrigiendo el PCB funciona muy bien el Bridge, ese modelo se publicó así en el Foro porque Evens  lo anuncio  gratuitamente para corregir ese fallo, pero se resuelve de la manera que explique con anterioridad, ya hay nuevos modelos de los cuales se publicaran corregidos gratis con nuevo diseño, que se pueden aplicar a amplificadores clase A, AB, D, H, y HD, desde 100W Bridge hasta 5.000W 5KW Bridge._[/SIZE]_Saludos._
_MDT._


----------



## jonyy

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo jonny si así es conectando el cable o terminal como se indica y cortando la pista, se resuelve la falla es para aquellos que hayan adquirido este modelo que es el BL-1A o con anterioridad lo hayan realizado, el cual corrigiendo el PCB funciona muy bien el Bridge, ese modelo se publicó así en el Foro porque Evens  lo anuncio  gratuitamente para corregir ese fallo, pero se resuelve de la manera que explique con anterioridad, ya hay nuevos modelos de los cuales se publicaran corregidos gratis con nuevo diseño, que se pueden aplicar a amplificadores clase A, AB, D, H, y HD, desde 100W Bridge hasta 5.000W 5KW Bridge._
> [/SIZE]_Saludos._
> _MDT._



 gracias por tu ayuda y si algún día llegaras a poseer ese nuevo modelo seria un muy buen aporte y muy bien recibido .....ah y otra consulta que es sobre cuando realizaras el aporte del pcb del amplificador profesional Crown XLS 602 1000w  ???


----------



## karlos23xl

la  parte de gain L y gain R van conectados a una tarjeta master para cada canal del amplificador ;cuando preciono el swtch modo bridge con que potenciometro regulo el volumen ???
puede funcionar con otros modelos de amplificadores como los de construya su videorockola o con mosfet


----------



## jose31

Modultronic dijo:


> _Hola amigos de la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos, aporto mi última creación en sonido profesional, se trata del Amplificador Profesional Crown XLS 602 Modificado y Mejorado, con una potencia eficaz de 600W por canal Impedancia 4Ω, 1200W Bridge 8Ω, Fuente Rectificada a suministrar +/- 80V DC, Transformador de 65V 0 65V AC Corriente de 10Amp, 100% comprobado y funcionando correctamente que lo disfruten amigos._
> _Nota: Para agradecer por este aporte por favor diríjanse aquí: _
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/3/0/9/5/2/3/amplificador_crown_xls_602_modificado_1_thumb.jpg[/URL]
> _*Clickear en la Imagen*_
> _Sus comentarios son muy importantes para tenerlos en cuenta en nuestra labor, en su defecto pueden agradecer por medio de la aplicación ME GUSTA Muchas gracias por su colaboración._
> _Cordialmente:_
> _John Hang._
> 
> _Fuente Original de la Publicación:_
> http://www.hernandezrabal.com/tematico/fuente.gif
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=8ef9f0a377079396c369da1b764091c6&topic=15057.0



hola amigo como esta cuales son las medidas de estas targeta


----------



## Modultronic

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo jonyy la verdad es que este circuito no se cuestiono eel que tu haces referencia es en otro post aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/#post786776 pero si te fijas es el mismo circuito..... los dos funcionan y hay otro circuito que es modelo anterior que tambien funciona .. y deberias tener en cuenta.. en que amplificador deceas conectarlo.. no en todos funciona ...juan


 

_Amigo Locodelafonola, el Modulo del enlace del amigo Fogonazo que puso también un error en el PCB  pero se puede arreglar, fuera de ello también tiene un error en el PCB de la conexión del conector XLR chasis para PCB, si se fija muy bien el conector está conectado directamente como GND 1 +2 -3, el orden correcto de los pines para este conector son GND 1 -3 +2 tengan muy presente esto antes de soldar el conector XLR chasis para PCB, porque al estar mal conectado quema inmediatamente las salidas de la potencia.__Un saludo._
_MDT AUDIO._ 




karlos23xl dijo:


> la parte de gain L y gain R van conectados a una tarjeta master para cada canal del amplificador ;cuando preciono el swtch modo bridge con que potenciometro regulo el volumen ???
> puede funcionar con otros modelos de amplificadores como los de construya su videorockola o con mosfet


 
_Amigo karlos23xl, cuando presiona el SW Bridge se controla el balance input dual, balanceando y controlando el master gain de ambos canales Modo Stereo, guíese con este grafico que lo había publicado con anterioridad de cómo se debe conectar y controlar:__https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ficado-incluye-diagrama-pcb-95308/#post785873__El bridge se controla con el Gain L Bridge Mono (Potenciometro Izquierdo), para que funcione en modo Bridge el SW NO debe estar presionado.__Este Modulo funciona con amplificadores clase A, AB, H y HD sea Transistorado o Mosfet, funciona perfecto para los amplificadores publicados en construyasuvideorockola.com_

_Un saludo._
_MDT AUDIO._ 




jose31 dijo:


> hola amigo como esta cuales son las medidas de estas targeta


 

_Amigo jose31, si se fija en el archivo de la publicación se describe las medidas del PCB, que son 22.5cm x 8.5cm, para el Crown XLS 602 de 600W._ _Un saludo, dejo un adelanto de los Modelos BL-1 en 3D de Fibra de Vidrio._

_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## jose31

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo Locodelafonola, el Modulo del enlace del amigo Fogonazo que puso también un error en el PCB  pero se puede arreglar, fuera de ello también tiene un error en el PCB de la conexión del conector XLR chasis para PCB, si se fija muy bien el conector está conectado directamente como GND 1 +2 -3, el orden correcto de los pines para este conector son GND 1 -3 +2 tengan muy presente esto antes de soldar el conector XLR chasis para PCB, porque al estar mal conectado quema inmediatamente las salidas de la potencia._ _Un saludo._
> _MDT AUDIO._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Amigo karlos23xl, cuando presiona el SW Bridge se controla el balance input dual, balanceando y controlando el master gain de ambos canales Modo Stereo, guíese con este grafico que lo había publicado con anterioridad de cómo se debe conectar y controlar:__https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ficado-incluye-diagrama-pcb-95308/#post785873__El bridge se controla con el Gain L Bridge Mono (Potenciometro Izquierdo), para que funcione en modo Bridge el SW NO debe estar presionado.__Este Modulo funciona con amplificadores clase A, AB, H y HD sea Transistorado o Mosfet, funciona perfecto para los amplificadores publicados en construyasuvideorockola.com_
> 
> _Un saludo._
> _MDT AUDIO._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Amigo jose31, si se fija en el archivo de la publicación se describe las medidas del PCB, que son 22.5cm x 8.5cm, para el Crown XLS 602 de 600W._
> _Un saludo, dejo un adelanto de los Modelos BL-1 en 3D de Fibra de Vidrio._
> 
> _MDT AUDIO._


si gracias no me fije en ese detalle ya me di cuenta que estan las medidas la etapa bridge  se puede decir que funciona correctamente con el puente que se ve en el pdf que hay que cortar y despues poner un puente  para que funcione correctamente


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenas amigos de la comunidad del foro e estado simulando  con multisim 12 el diagrama Crown XLS 602 de 600W. modificado  del amigo modultronic y  me parece que el diagrama tiene un pequeño error en la ubicacion de la resistensia 3.3k y el condensador 10pF solo en el diagrama es endonde veo el error pero en el pcb de nuestro amigo no esta solo ago esta opinion sobre el diagrama el pcb esta vien perdonen mi comentario no soy profesional como ustedes solo soy afisionado y aprendiendo mas de este fabuloso foro por favor corijanme si estoy equivocado del comentario que hago saludes


----------



## Modultronic

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> muy buenas amigos de la comunidad del foro e estado simulando con multisim 12 el diagrama Crown XLS 602 de 600W. modificado del amigo modultronic y me parece que el diagrama tiene un pequeño error en la ubicacion de la resistensia 3.3k y el condensador 10pF solo en el diagrama es endonde veo el error pero en el pcb de nuestro amigo no esta solo ago esta opinion sobre el diagrama el pcb esta vien perdonen mi comentario no soy profesional como ustedes solo soy afisionado y aprendiendo mas de este fabuloso foro por favor corijanme si estoy equivocado del comentario que hago saludes


 

_Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, si usted tiene toda la razón se me fue un punto de más entre la resistencia de 3.3K y el condensador de 10pF  en el diagrama, muchas gracias amigo por fijarse en ese error del diagrama, si así es el PCB si está perfecto y funcionando 100%, de forma inmediata fue corregido el diagrama, nuevamente muchas gracias por indicar el error.__[/SIZE]_ 
http://elektrotanya.com/PREVIEWS/63463243/23432455/crown/crown_xls202_xls402_xls602_sch_2.pdf_1.png
_Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigo Modultronic per done la pergunta tendra un sistema de proteccion para alta parlantes  ya que usted avia echo un comentario sobre ese caso ase algun tienpo es que tengo curiosidad sobre los que vi en las paginas que an nombrado en el foro


----------



## karlos23xl

Amigo Modultronic queria decir que si el pcb *QUE* publico del amplificador sirve al 100% por que viendo este pe *Q* ueño error en el diagrama me hace dudar 
estoy animado hacer este amplificador y el circuito bridge quisiera sa *B* er si lo puedo hacer y *A QUE* me da la seguridad  *QUE*  no va a fallar algo 
y ademas una pregunta se puede agregar un circuito protector de parlantes como este
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php
me puede decir  *QUE*  esta bien y  *QUE*  en modo bridge el protector de parlantes no tendra ningun problema gracias espero su respuesta 
colgare videos cuando concrete este proyecto


----------



## Modultronic

_Amigos como están, como lo había anunciado les aporto el Balance Input & Bridge Modul para conector XLR hembra, y el Balance Input & Bridge Modul para conector XLR Macho, ambos módulos se puede soldar el conector XRL Hembra Chasis PCB & conector XLR Macho Chasis PCB respectivamente en sus PCB correspondiente, anexo el diagrama y el conexionado de los conectores cuando estos no son para soldarlos en el PCB, los módulos están corregidos y funcionando perfectamente, 100% garantizados para realizarlos con seguridad, tanto para ser controlados desde la entrada balanceada como el Bridge Modul con un nuevo diseño innovador y profesional, recuerden que cada conector tiene sus correspondientes pines de conexionado, como el conector XLR Hembra es 1 GND, -3 y +2, y para el conector XLR Macho es +2, -3 y 1 GND._
_Nota: Mas adelante estaré aportando los otros Modelos con el conector Jack Plug Chasis PCB, al igual que el protector de parlantes y el Clippig Circuit._ _Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## locodelafonola

amigo Modultronic ...el protector de parlantes y el Clippig Circuit. es el famoso modulo frontal que yo le habia solicitado ????........ y gracias por el aporte exelente


----------



## Modultronic

karlos23xl dijo:


> Amigo Modultronic queria decir que si el pcb *QUE* publico del amplificador sirve al 100% por que viendo este pe *Q* ueño error en el diagrama me hace dudar
> estoy animado hacer este amplificador y el circuito bridge quisiera sa *B* er si lo puedo hacer y *A QUE* me da la seguridad *QUE* no va a fallar algo
> y ademas una pregunta se puede agregar un circuito protector de parlantes como este
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php
> me puede decir *QUE* esta bien y *QUE* en modo bridge el protector de parlantes no tendra ningun problema gracias espero su respuesta
> colgare videos cuando concrete este proyecto


 _Amigo karlos23xl, el amplificador funciona perfectamente, el error del diagrama fue un punto que se me paso por alto, puede corroborarlo con el diagrama Original del Amplificador Crown XLS 602, pero el PCB esta perfectamente elaborado, en cuanto al módulo Balance Input & Bridge, ya está publicado corregido y funciona perfectamente constrúyalo con confianza.__Si efectivamente se debe conectar un protector de parlantes, el de construya su video rockola funciona perfecto, no tendrá problemas en Bridge ya que como se puede dar cuenta el protector de parlantes entran y salen son los ( + ), tanto de las etapas de potencia como del protector, para que funcione sea Mono o Stereo se empalma la GND de las etapas monofónicas, el cual en ningún momento la GND se conecta al protector, así mismo puede controlar la entrada balanceada y al mismo tiempo accionar el bridge en un solo modulo sin ningún problema, es un excelente Modulo para este tipo de potencias.__Un saludo._ _MDT AUDIO._ 




locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo Modultronic ...el protector de parlantes y el Clippig Circuit. es el famoso modulo frontal que yo le habia solicitado ????........ y gracias por el aporte exelente


 

_Amigo locodelafonola, así es, el cual se puede conectar de diferentes formas para obtener el Clipping circuit indicator, se coloca un led de encendido ON, se empalma el led del protector de parlantes y otro led indicador como  una señal Clip de recorte, cuando este rebaza los niveles de distorcion se enciende y recorta, ese si lo aporto después porque lo tengo aun en STOCK._ _Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## jeison hernandez

amigo Modultronic quiero felicitarlo por este aporte esta super y compañeros del foro tengo una pequeña pregunta he escuchado que los amplificadores en modo puente (Bridge) no se deben de trabajar con voltaje muy altos y tengo amplificadores que trabajan hasta con +-96v sera que es posible usar el modo puente con estos amplificadores o es necesario disminuir el voltaje de la fuente?


----------



## Modultronic

jeison hernandez dijo:


> amigo Modultronic quiero felicitarlo por este aporte esta super y compañeros del foro tengo una pequeña pregunta he escuchado que los amplificadores en modo puente (Bridge) no se deben de trabajar con voltaje muy altos y tengo amplificadores que trabajan hasta con +-96v sera que es posible usar el modo puente con estos amplificadores o es necesario disminuir el voltaje de la fuente?


 

_Amigo jeison hermandez, en modo puente ( Bridge ) lo que tiene que tener en cuenta es la conexión de la salida y la impedancia porque esta trabaja es sobre 8Ω, tengo potencias de +/-135V=270V en Bridge y al contrario amigo en Bridge consume más corriente y la factura de la Luz también se incrementa por ello en general usan el Bridge en potencias pequeñas.__Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenas amigo Modultronic perdona la molestia he estado viendo algunas paginas que han comentado ustedes en el foro y vi este fabuloso sistema llamado PT-230A 
Intelligent Protector and Display System    que opinas de este sistema solo vi algunas imagenes  y me parece muy completo


----------



## Modultronic

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> muy buenas amigo Modultronic perdona la molestia he estado viendo algunas paginas que han comentado ustedes en el foro y vi este fabuloso sistema llamado PT-230A
> Intelligent Protector and Display System que opinas de este sistema solo vi algunas imagenes y me parece muy completo


 Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, este módulo es uno de los más completos y mejores de EVENS, reúne varios proyectos de Evens en un solo Modulo :estudiando:dejo el manual de este mismo, trae clipping transistorado con indicador Led de temperatura frontal, un protector de parlantes  Fijo y control Fan con sensor de temperatura:babear:.Teniendo los proyectos se puede reunir en una sola placa, para ahorrar espacio y queda muy profesional sin tanto conexionado de cable.Un saludo.MDT.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Modultronic ese proyecto se ve muy bien y dan ganas de hacerlo pero aun no podras subirlo con PCB´s y explicaciones en español??? me gusto mucho.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## eleccortez

me conformo con el sensor de temperatura y una proteccion contra corto de parlantes para el crown 602 .


----------



## jose31

Modultronic dijo:


> Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, este módulo es uno de los más completos y mejores de EVENS, reúne varios proyectos de Evens en un solo Modulo :estudiando:dejo el manual de este mismo, trae clipping transistorado con indicador Led de temperatura frontal, un protector de parlantes  Fijo y control Fan con sensor de temperatura:babear:.
Teniendo los proyectos se puede reunir en una sola placa, para ahorrar espacio y queda muy profesional sin tanto conexionado de cable.
Un saludo.
> MDT.



si claro lo profesional lo hace uno y teniendo buena estetica para esto se puede cotizar mas el producto tiene razon el amigo he ahi donde nacen las grandes empresas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me pueden decir cual es la modificación y cual la mejora del amplificador?
Por que tengo un medio-vecino que quiere armar un ampli para ayudar las fiestas del tío y andaba con un diagrama eléctrico igual que el de la primera página, pero no decía nada respecto al nombre del ampli  ni sé quien se lo había dado...  y me vino a preguntar a mí...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . _*Por que tengo un medio-vecino que quiere armar un ampli *_ . . . .



 Esos son de lo peor, y casi tan malos como los "_*Medio-Parientes*_"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno.... *el* dice "que va a armar" pero en realidad se lo va a dar a un técnico que se lo haga (al menos es lo que me conversó el tío, que parece que no le tiene mucha confianza  ).
Y me preguntó que "que tal es"...


----------



## fabio1

Modultronic dijo:


> Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, este módulo es uno de los más completos y mejores de EVENS, reúne varios proyectos de Evens en un solo Modulo :estudiando:dejo el manual de este mismo, trae clipping transistorado con indicador Led de temperatura frontal, un protector de parlantes  Fijo y control Fan con sensor de temperatura:babear:.
Teniendo los proyectos se puede reunir en una sola placa, para ahorrar espacio y queda muy profesional sin tanto conexionado de cable.
Un saludo.
> MDT.



holaa me gusta este protectores ....tendria el circuito impreso para aserlo


----------



## Modultronic

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Modultronic ese proyecto se ve muy bien y dan ganas de hacerlo pero aun no podras subirlo con PCB´s y explicaciones en español??? me gusto mucho.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

_Amigo Mastodonde Man, aquí aporto el Manual del PT-230A en español, el PCB no los puedo publicar porque aun están en STOCK.__Un saludo._ _MDT AUDIO._ 




fabio1 dijo:


> holaa me gusta este protectores ....tendria el circuito impreso para aserlo


 
_Amigo fabio1 del PT-230A lo siento no puedo publicar absolutamente nada porque el Modulo no es FREE y en este Foro si no es gratis se prohíbe publicar, tal vez pueda publicar un par de Módulos similares pero separados profesionales, completamente gratis para que los construyan a su manera en un solo Modulo._ 
_Un saludo._
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola  les  comento  que  yo  tengo  el  crown 802 y  quisiera  saver  cual es  la  diferencia entre el 602 y el  802  que  lo  hace diferente  no  lo  quiero destapar porque  esta  nuevo  y  me  da  como lastima  destaparlo


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

excelente aporte amigo Modultronic perdone el abusa usted tendra un sistema de proteccion elgo paresido


----------



## el-rey-julien

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> excelente aporte amigo Modultronic perdone el abusa usted tendra un sistema de proteccion elgo paresido


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/iniciarse-foro-foros-electronica-14047/
*23) Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas pierdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.*

****
en foro hay muchos sistemas de protectores,los hay con y sin microprocesador ,los hay con y sin pcb,tambien hay protectores de cortocircuito en parlantes,etc,etc,
mejor a usar el buscador ¡¡
aunque si modultronic sube el protector no vendría mal tener una opción mas en la cesta



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...electronica.com/usercp.php&ss=4680j1131006j22
entre lo que me gusta estan estos 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...endido-parlantes-altavoces-bocinas-etc-18230/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-amplificador-control-temperatura-71159/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/


----------



## Modultronic

ELETRONICO dijo:


> hola les comento que yo tengo el crown 802 y quisiera saver cual es la diferencia entre el 602 y el 802 que lo hace diferente no lo quiero destapar porque esta nuevo y me da como lastima destaparlo


 

_Amigo ELECTRONICO, si el Crown esta nuevo al destaparlo pierde la garantía aquí está la comparación entre el XLS 602 y el XLS 802, en pocas palabras el XLS 802 es mas potente._ _Un saludo._ _MDT._ 




CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> excelente aporte amigo Modultronic perdone el abusa usted tendra un sistema de proteccion elgo paresido


 _Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, gracias  si tengo un buen protector que incluye el clipping semi-Profesional y un Vu Meter Peak Hold, si espera un poco publicare ese combo para completar el Crown , pero así como le indican en el foro hay muchos más protectores que en si todos cumplen la misma función, pero eso depende para que desea emplearlo, si lo requiere para amplificadores profesionales, semiprofecionales o DIY ( Caseros )._ 




_Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## ELETRONICO

hola muchas gracias  por  acordarme  lo  de  la  garantía   pero  me  mere feria en  cuanto  al  circuito  interno   en  el  diseño,  hay serie  de amplificadores que la potencia  depende  del  transformador     asy  como  las  series  de  stk  por  ponerte  un  ejemplo con  stk  desde el  stk 075 hasta  el stk  086 son  todos  iguales  la  diferencia  es que  uno  aguantan  mas  voltaje  que  otro  quisiera  saber  si  asi  son  estos  amplificadores  el stk 075 y  el 086  son idénticos el  mismo  circuito  la  única diferencia  es  que  075 es  de  15 vatios  y  el 086 es 80 vatios  porque uno   trabaja con  mas  voltaje que otro  pero estos  son  una  serie  que  son  la  siguientes   stk 075 stk 080 stk082 stk084 stk 086  y la potencia depende  del  voltage  el  diseño del  circuito internamente  es igua  quisiera saber si  asi  son  esta  serie  de  amplificadores  crown


----------



## nuk

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, gracias  si tengo un buen protector que incluye el clipping semi-Profesional y un Vu Meter Peak Hold, si espera un poco publicare ese combo para completar el Crown , pero así como le indican en el foro hay muchos más protectores que en si todos cumplen la misma función, pero eso depende para que desea emplearlo, si lo requiere para amplificadores profesionales, semiprofecionales o DIY ( Caseros )._



Modultronic yo me base en ese VU para realizar 4 visualizaciones 
esta por _aqui _ es excelente 

saludos..!!!


----------



## Modultronic

ELETRONICO dijo:


> hola muchas gracias por acordarme lo de la garantía pero me mere feria en cuanto al circuito interno en el diseño, hay serie de amplificadores que la potencia depende del transformador asy como las series de stk por ponerte un ejemplo con stk desde el stk 075 hasta el stk 086 son todos iguales la diferencia es que uno aguantan mas voltaje que otro quisiera saber si asi son estos amplificadores el stk 075 y el 086 son idénticos el mismo circuito la única diferencia es que 075 es de 15 vatios y el 086 es 80 vatios porque uno trabaja con mas voltaje que otro pero estos son una serie que son la siguientes stk 075 stk 080 stk082 stk084 stk 086 y la potencia depende del voltage el diseño del circuito internamente es igua quisiera saber si asi son esta serie de amplificadores crown


 
_Amigo ELECTRONICO, toda potencia sea semi-profesional o profesional si es comercial, nunca será idéntica como lo indica sus características y especificaciones, en pocas palabras son un engaño comercial, porque lo hacen? Es simple porque los incautos no tienen mayor conocimiento sobre ello._ _El Crown XLS 602 según dice es de 600W a 4Ω esto no es así a lo máximo llegaría de 400W a 435W a 4Ω, para 2Ω si estaría casi en el rango de los 600W, el voltaje del Toroidal suministrado es de 60V 0 60V AC a 10Amp, el cual su etapa complementaria de salida, está constituido por 8 Transistores complementarios NPN y PNP por canal, eso no alcanza ni hacer 500W._ _E_[/SIZE]_l Crown XLS 802 según dice es de 800W a 4 esto tampoco es así, su potencia eficaz a 4Ω está entre los 600W a 635W el cual para 2Ω si estaría alrededor de los 800W, el cual su etapa complementaria de salida, está constituido por 10 Transistores complementarios NPN y PNP por canal, con Toroidal de 70V 0 70V AC a 12Amp y su THD que según dice es de 0.5%, el cual este sería mucho mayor es decir se distorcionaria mas a 2Ω, la temperatura se elevaria y el Clip estaria presente, por ello hay que disminuir la ganancia con los control Master y su potencia eficaz seria de 700W, que para tal fin trabajaria muy bien a 4Ω con una potencia eficaz de 635W._
_La diferencia entre estas 2 potencias XLS 602 y 802 son 10V 0 10V AC y 2Amp eso es un Robo, por ello hay que clonar estas Potencias_
_La única potencia que se acerca a una potencia eficaz real, es la que uno construye por sí mismo, es más así uno compre un STK o un TDA según su Datasheet muestra ciertas características y especificaciones en cuanto a potencia, también es mentira por ejemplo si este TDA o STK es de 100W a lo máximo llegaría a 80W Real. _ _Un saludo._ _MDT._ 




nuk dijo:


> Modultronic yo me base en ese VU para realizar 4 visualizaciones
> esta por _aqui _es excelente
> 
> saludos..!!!


 _Amigo nuk si ese Vu Meter es uno de los mejores Peak Hold de IT Electronics sin usar PIC, y si es excelente en si en pocas palabras es Oro construirlo, su visualización y sencillez del circuito hacen que sea muy compacto y preciso ._ _Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 91026​
Si no me equivoco el diseño para este VU-Meter es este:





​
Por los componentes empleados funciona similar al que desarrolló *@dr-zoidberg* por aquí: *Vumetro*

La señal se rectifica y se aplica a 2 condensadores con distintos tiempos de decaimiento.
El decaimiento mas lento expresa el valor "Pico" y el mas rápido expresa la potencia instantánea.

Estos 2 valores de tensión se aplican al LM3916 alternadamente, primero uno y luego el otro, sincronizado con esta alternancia se comanda el "Modo Punto/Barra" del LM3916.

El oscilador que provoca esta alternancia es en base a un 555.

Resultado:
Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Punto" la tensión aplicada representa el valor "Pico"
Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Barra" la tensión aplicada representa el valor instantáneo.

Las tensiones y el modo "Punto/Barra" se conmutan mediante un *CD4066* (Conmutador analógico CMOS)

En el archivo PDF se pueden leer (Al derecho) los valores de los componentes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por los componentes empleados funciona similar al que desarrolló *@dr-zoidberg* por aquí: *Vumetro*


Solo que el que yo diseñé es *stereo *y este es mono


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Solo que el que yo diseñé es *stereo *y este es mono
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/zoidberg_bailando.gif



Sip, por eso puse "Similar". 

También es bueno aclarar que las imágenes indican una presentación mediante 2 juegos de LED´s (En serie y que no se encuentran en el diseño del impreso) por lo que parecería estéreo (2 canales), pero *NO* lo es.


----------



## Modultronic

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 91026​
> 
> 
> 
> Si no me equivoco el diseño para este VU-Meter es este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91034​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91036​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91035​
> Por los componentes empleados funciona similar al que desarrolló *@dr-zoidberg* por aquí: *Vumetro*
> 
> La señal se rectifica y se aplica a 2 condensadores con distintos tiempos de decaimiento.
> El decaimiento mas lento expresa el valor "Pico" y el mas rápido expresa la potencia instantánea.
> 
> Estos 2 valores de tensión se aplican al LM3916 alternadamente, primero uno y luego el otro, sincronizado con esta alternancia se comanda el "Modo Punto/Barra" del LM3916.
> 
> El oscilador que provoca esta alternancia es en base a un 555.
> 
> Resultado:
> Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Punto" la tensión aplicada representa el valor "Pico"
> Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Barra" la tensión aplicada representa el valor instantáneo.
> 
> Las tensiones y el modo "Punto/Barra" se conmutan mediante un *CD4066* (Conmutador analógico CMOS)
> 
> En el archivo PDF se pueden leer (Al derecho) los valores de los componentes.


 _Si amigo Fogonazo gracias por el aporte, es el mismo solo que el IT Electronics lo hace un poco más compacto y los Led ya están incluidos en la misma placa, el que publico hay que agregarle una resistencia de 1K desde GND para los Led indicadores Total son 22.__



_[/SIZE] _Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## Mastodonte Man

El switch del "Balance Input XLR & Bridge Modul" como deberia pedirlo en la tienda??? Lo podria remplazar por uno como este?:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SALUDOS!!!


----------



## nuk

Modultronic dijo:


> _Si amigo Fogonazo gracias por el aporte, es el mismo solo que el IT Electronics lo hace un poco más compacto y los Led ya están incluidos en la misma placa, el que publico hay que agregarle una resistencia de 1K desde GND para los Led indicadores Total son 22._


no soy fogonazo

pero digo:
no es algo que no se pueda solucionar con un poco de café y el cad indicado 


saludos


----------



## proteus7

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 91026​
> Si no me equivoco el diseño para este VU-Meter es este:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91034
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91036
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91035​
> Por los componentes empleados funciona similar al que desarrolló *@dr-zoidberg* por aquí: *Vumetro*
> 
> La señal se rectifica y se aplica a 2 condensadores con distintos tiempos de decaimiento.
> El decaimiento mas lento expresa el valor "Pico" y el mas rápido expresa la potencia instantánea.
> 
> Estos 2 valores de tensión se aplican al LM3916 alternadamente, primero uno y luego el otro, sincronizado con esta alternancia se comanda el "Modo Punto/Barra" del LM3916.
> 
> El oscilador que provoca esta alternancia es en base a un 555.
> 
> Resultado:
> Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Punto" la tensión aplicada representa el valor "Pico"
> Cuando el LM3916 se encuentra configurado en modo "Barra" la tensión aplicada representa el valor instantáneo.
> 
> Las tensiones y el modo "Punto/Barra" se conmutan mediante un *CD4066* (Conmutador analógico CMOS)
> 
> En el archivo PDF se pueden leer (Al derecho) los valores de los componentes.



vientos huracanados  fogonazo muy buen aporte!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El switch del "Balance Input XLR & Bridge Modul" como deberia pedirlo en la tienda??? Lo podria remplazar por uno como este?:http://www.shoptronica.com/img/p/Mini Switch vertical doble.jpg
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Sip.



proteus7 dijo:


> vientos huracanados  fogonazo muy buen aporte!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Gracias


----------



## Modultronic

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> El switch del "Balance Input XLR & Bridge Modul" como deberia pedirlo en la tienda??? Lo podria remplazar por uno como este?:http://www.shoptronica.com/img/p/Mini%20Switch%20vertical%20doble.jpg
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

_Amigo Mastodonte Man, si ese le puede servir lo atornilla al chasis y solda los 6 conectores, también puede modificar un poco el PCB para que le quede sobre la placa, el SW lo puede pedir como el más común un DPDT 6 Pin push switch o como un OEM 6 Pin Push Button.__



_
_Un saludo.__MDT._





nuk dijo:


> no soy fogonazo
> 
> pero digo:
> no es algo que no se pueda solucionar con un poco de café y el cad indicado
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91052
> saludos


 _Si Amigo nuk es fácil adaptarlo, solo decía que para el circuito que amablemente aporto el amigo Fogonazo, había que colocarle una resistencia de 1K a GND para los indicadores, porque indican los -9db y el máximo de +9db.__Está muy bien ese PCB solo que se me hace que el de 2.2uF seria por uno de 1uF y el de 100nF por el de 0.22uF, y cambiaria un Jumper por el diodo rectificador 1N4004 desde el ( + ) a los Led, ese programa es muy bueno para clonar e imprimir directamente PCB a escala Real._


_Fuente Original del Vu Meter Peak Hold de Fogonazo aqui:_
_



_

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=9683.0




 _Un saludo.__MDT._


----------



## Modultronic

_Amigos comparto este Clipping básico transistorado que encontré, si en verdad aprecian los aportes por favor NO replicar esta publicacion del Clipping en un tema principal aparte de este Tema gracias por la colaboracion._

_También encontraran varios protectores de parlantes y otros circuitos que le pueden ser de ayuda para completar el Crown, lastimosamente el Modulo que tengo no lo puedo publicar aquí pero con lo aportado pueden constuir un buen Crown y completar sus amplificadores DIY._ 

_Fuente original de la publicación de Tailandia:_



 
_



_
_



_
_http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.30_​ 
_http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.105_​_



_ 



_Un saludo._ 
_MDT AUDIO._


----------



## nuk

Modultronic dijo:


> _ Está muy bien ese PCB solo que se me hace que el de 2.2uF seria por uno de 1uF y el de 100nF por el de 0.22uF.
> _[/COLOR]


_

no recuerdo muy bien por que lo cambie 

creo que el 2.2uF es para que el pico descienda mas lento
y el 100nF es para dismunir la velocidad la multiplexación

PSD: entre el Vu con LM y el programado prefiero el programado, pero con la desventaja
que trabaja solo en frecuencias bajas a diferencia de este modulo con el LM

saludos_


----------



## jonyy

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigos comparto este Clipping básico transistorado que encontré, si en verdad aprecian los aportes por favor NO replicar esta publicacion del Clipping en un tema principal aparte de este Tema gracias por la colaboracion._
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gifhttp://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gifhttp://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gif
> _También encontraran varios protectores de parlantes y otros circuitos que le pueden ser de ayuda para completar el Crown, lastimosamente el Modulo que tengo no lo puedo publicar aquí pero con lo aportado pueden constuir un buen Crown y completar sus amplificadores DIY._
> 
> 
> _Fuente original de la publicación de Tailandia:_
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=54987;image​
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=61896;image_
> _http://www.hernandezrabal.com/tematico/fuente.gif_
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.30_​
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.105_​_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C89hnCZ7mh4&_
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=48917;image _Un saludo._
> 
> _MDT AUDIO._



la verdad me surge la duda del conexionado  de  este Clipping básico..alguien podría o usted compañero modultronic  como es el conexionado ???


----------



## SKYFALL

Simplemente cuando este detecta que el amplificador se esta saturando indica por medio de un LED, en caso de ser solamente indicador.


----------



## Modultronic

jonyy dijo:


> la verdad me surge la duda del conexionado de este Clipping básico..alguien podría o usted compañero modultronic como es el conexionado ???


 _Amigo jonny, aporto el conexionado del Circuit Clipping Indicator de la publicación, en particular para evitar este tedioso conexionado de cables, hay que organizar un poco el PCB para que los conectores queden juntos, así se puede conectar sea mediante una cinta conectora FFC o cable  plano flexible, queda mas profesional y organizado._ _



__Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## karlos23xl

amigo el circuito protector de parlantes puede aguantar un coro y restableserse o no??
puedo agregarle un control de temperatura para el panel???
y por ultima no encontre los trancistores que me piden pero quisiera saber si puedo poner trancistores 2sc3858 y 2sa1494  y si tengo que hacer alguna modificacion de la fuente o la tarjeta ... y si le subo mas voltage a la fuente obtendre mas potencia ..?


----------



## jonyy

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo jonny, aporto el conexionado del Circuit Clipping Indicator de la publicación, en particular para evitar este tedioso conexionado de cables, hay que organizar un poco el PCB para que los conectores queden juntos, así se puede conectar sea mediante una cinta conectora FFC o cable  plano flexible, queda mas profesional y organizado._
> _http://www.sonelectric.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DSC00948.jpg__Un saludo._
> _MDT._



compañero modultronic se agradece la respuesta...pero me surge otra duda en cuanto al protector de parlantes,este sirve para cualquier tipo de amplificador de grandes potencia o solo para amplificadores de poca potencia ??


----------



## Modultronic

karlos23xl dijo:


> amigo el circuito protector de parlantes puede aguantar un coro y restableserse o no??
> puedo agregarle un control de temperatura para el panel???
> y por ultima no encontre los trancistores que me piden pero quisiera saber si puedo poner trancistores 2sc3858 y 2sa1494 y si tengo que hacer alguna modificacion de la fuente o la tarjeta ... y si le subo mas voltage a la fuente obtendre mas potencia ..?


 _Amigo Karlos23xl, el protector de parlantes solo retarda el Bump del amplificador tanto de encendido y apagado, no protege contra cortos en las salidas._ _Si esos complementarios le sirven por el reemplazo de los 2SC5200 y su complementario, solo que debe colocar un buen disipador porque estos al ser más robustos disipan más calor._ _Subir el voltaje no es suficiente para obtener más potencia, también se necesita aumentar la corriente, corregir voltajes y corrientes que pasan por el Driver de potencia, como también aumentar el valor de voltaje en condensadores electrolíticos, aumentar ciertos valores resistivos y a su vez potencia de estas mismas, también se debe aumentar el número de transistores complementarios de salida, esto se hace con los respectivos cálculos matemáticos para saber cuánto voltaje, corriente, potencia del Toroide puede suministrar, esto se hace teniendo en cuenta el número de transistores y así mismo conocer el datasheet de estos mismos, para saber si me pueden soportar dichas cargas que deseo someter esta etapa, también se debe emplear simulaciones para complementar esas modificaciones, tanto para hacer correcciones sea de Voltaje, corriente, Ganancia, THD, y otros factores de la etapa, antes de poner en práctica lo anterior, para así poder tener una base de que voltaje y corriente debo suministrar en la fuente, con sus respectivas modificaciones y numero de transistores, para así poder obtener esa potencia eficaz deseada, lo más importante de una potencia no es la cantidad de W o KW, es que sea una potencia eficaz, limpia, que sea muy estable y sobre todo muy segura, esto no se debe hacer a intuición se debe tener el conocimiento necesario tanto teórico como practico, para realizar este tipo de modificaciones._ _Un saludo._ _MDT._ 




jonyy dijo:


> compañero modultronic se agradece la respuesta...pero me surge otra duda en cuanto al protector de parlantes,este sirve para cualquier tipo de amplificador de grandes potencia o solo para amplificadores de poca potencia ??


 

_Amigo jonyy, si este protector le sirve para potencias de baja, mediana y alta gama, tanto en potencia como en rendimiento ya que utiliza 2 Rele de 30A._ _Un saludo _ _MDT._ 




nuk dijo:


> no recuerdo muy bien por que lo cambie
> 
> creo que el 2.2uF es para que el pico descienda mas lento
> y el 100nF es para dismunir la velocidad la multiplexación
> 
> PSD: _entre el Vu con LM y el programado prefiero el programado, pero con la desventaja_
> _que trabaja solo en frecuencias bajas a diferencia de este modulo con el LM_
> 
> saludos


 _Interesante amigo nuk voy a probar esos valores correspondientes, está muy bien distribuido el PCB, creo que sería mejor colocar los Led en paralelo porque en serie el voltaje disminuye al igual su luminosidad, que por cierto los Led en si la mascara estan mal polarizados en el PCB del Spring Layout, pero me gusto el diseño que realizo._ 
Ver el archivo adjunto 91052
_Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## nuk

Modultronic dijo:


> _por cierto los Led en si la mascara estan mal polarizados en el PCB del Spring Layout_[/SIZE]









 que raro, no creo
los leds están bien de Anodo a Katodo
los leds tienen que ir de positivo a cada pin correspondiente del LM 












Modultronic dijo:


> _Interesante amigo nuk creo que sería mejor colocar los Led en paralelo porque en serie el voltaje disminuye al igual su luminosidad_
> _MDT._



mm... los puse en serie por que consumen la misma cantidad de corriente no creo que haya problemas con eso 
y me parece que en paralelo si ocurre al dividirse la cantidad de corriente maxima del pin, del LM
entre los led's, ya que estos están siendo alimentados desde 5V hasta 12V, pero a muy baja
corriente _(me parece que eso va así, pero si me equivoco que me corrijan)_

saludos.!


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> http://www.un-sound.com/board/Smileys/classic/73.gif que raro, no creo
> los leds están bien de Anodo a Katodo
> los leds tienen que ir de positivo a cada pin correspondiente del LM
> 
> http://www.shoptronica.com/img/p/Led%205mm%2050cd.jpg
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=9683.0;attach=64249;image
> 
> 
> 
> mm... los puse en serie por que consumen la misma cantidad de corriente no creo que haya problemas con eso
> y me parece que en paralelo si ocurre al dividirse la cantidad de corriente maxima del pin, del LM
> entre los led's, ya que estos están siendo alimentados desde 5V hasta 12V, pero a muy baja
> corriente _(me parece que eso va así, pero si me equivoco que me corrijan)_
> 
> saludos.!


 

_Nuck fíjese y vera que están al revez las siglas están bien A ( Anodo + ) K ( Catodo -).__Si eso es así nadie lo contradice, que en serie la corriente es igual y el voltaje varia, pero fíjese que al conectar doble Led y más en serie con el LM 3914 claro que podrá mantener la corriente estable, pero si se coloca Led normal la intensidad lumínica de este mismo se vería afectada, es mejor en paralelo y con Led de alto brillo, así se pueden conectar más Led manteniendo el voltaje estable de cada Pin del LM3914, ya que cada LM es diferente y es mejor el LM3916 porque es escalar y que es lo que mas importa en este tipo de circuitos, lo digo porque he conectado los Led tanto en serie como paralelo  y tengo mejor rendimiento de este mismo pero en paralelo.__Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## nuk

Modultronic dijo:


> _Nuck fíjese y vera que están al revez las siglas están bien A ( Anodo + ) K ( Catodo -)._



 tiene razón están al revés   muchas horas con ese programa hace daño 
lo de los leds lo dejo asi ya vere aun no los armo, pensaba usar led ultrabrillantes y LM3915
saludos


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> tiene razón están al revés   muchas horas con ese programa hace daño
> lo de los leds lo dejo asi ya vere aun no los armo, pensaba usar led ultrabrillantes y LM3915
> saludos


 _En si no hay problema hasta el más profesional se equivoca, ese programa es muy engomador  y excelente para pasar unas buenas horas diseñando, se puede realizar y clonar el PCB que uno quiera, empezando que se puede cambiar la gama de colores de fondos, pistas y conectores, y lo más importante los PCB salen a escala listos para imprimir, lo trabaje por mucho tiempo ahora solo ando con el Altium y el Soft que usa Megatech y Evens Audio quedan los PCB impecables.__Para trabajarlo con el LM3914 hay que colocarle el diodo rectificador desde la entrada de la Fuente ( + ) al Anodo de los Led,  para que no haya retorno o pulsos no deseados, extrayendo el NE 555 hace una secuencia Ping Pong_
_Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La conexión correcta de los LEDs es *EN SERIE*, por que la operación de las salidas de los LM391X *es en modo corriente constante*. Si conectan los LEDs en paralelo no hay garantía que cada uno reciba la misma cantidad de corriente y tarde o temprano alguno/s van a terminar quemados.


----------



## nuk

a eso me refería Dr. Zoidberg gracias por aclararlo. 



Modultronic dijo:


> _Para trabajarlo con el LM3914 hay que colocarle el diodo rectificador desde la entrada de la Fuente ( + ) al Anodo de los Led,  para que no haya retorno o pulsos no deseados, extrayendo el NE 555 hace una secuencia Ping Pong_



me parece ha ver visto ese efecto en unas de las pruebas que realice... 
saludos


----------



## karlos23xl

amigo Modultronic es posible conectar de esta manera el modulo bridge :

Ver el archivo adjunto 90004

Cómo usted indica que al modulo solo entra señal balanceada y yo solo tengo desbalanceado, 
podria ser que a un funcione con las entradas desbalanceadas...??
O puedo hacer este circuito 

http://sound.whsites.net/p14_fig2.gif

Éste circuito no cambiaria en nada al amplificador o si en modo normal y modo bridge ???


----------



## eleccortez

el detector de clip del modulo parese muy basico cumple bien su funcion ?


----------



## Modultronic

karlos23xl dijo:


> amigo Modultronic es posible conectar de esta manera el modulo bridge ç
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90004
> como usted indica que el modulo solo estra señal balanceada y yo solo tengo desbalanceado
> podria ser que a un funcone con las entradas desbalanceadas...??
> o puedo hacer este circuito
> http://sound.whsites.net/p14_fig2.gif
> este c ircuito no cambiaria en nada al amplificador o si en modo normal y modo bridge ???


 

_Amigo karlos23xl, el Modulo ya lo aporte completo con entrada XLR tanto hembra y macho, solo debe empalmar de esta manera el cable que explico a continuación, para que pueda conectar el cable a la entrada balanceada tanto para XLR Hembra y Macho.__https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791661/_
_El circuito que dice solo balancea ese no tiene el Bridge, pero diséñelo a su gusto con las entradas que necesite para sus potencias._ _Un saludo._ _MDT._ 




eleccortez dijo:


> el detector de clip del modulo parese muy basico cumple bien su funcion ?


 _Amigo eleccortez, como lo mencione el Modulo es básico y transistorado pero cumple su función básica tanto de indicar el encendido del amplificador, el encendido del protector de parlantes , la señal de audio y el clip de distorsión, pero si ya desea el Clip más completo y preciso tiene que diseñarlo como en la publicación Clip del amigo Mastodonde Man:_ 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/led-indicador-clip-amplificadores-96873/
_Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## Modultronic

eleccortez dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tu respuesta Modultronic .


 
_Amigo eleccortez, con este otro circuito también cumple la función muy bien del Clipping Indicator (indicador de saturación), como se podrá dar cuenta el Clip es algo muy sencillo, simplemente cuando se satura se enciende el indicador, con el master Gain se regula hasta que se apague eso es todo.__



_
_



_​ _Saludos.__MDT._


----------



## karlos23xl

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo karlos23xl, el Modulo ya lo aporte completo con entrada XLR tanto hembra y macho, solo debe empalmar de esta manera el cable que explico a continuación, para que pueda conectar el cable a la entrada balanceada tanto para XLR Hembra y Macho.__https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791661/_ _El circuito que dice solo balancea ese no tiene el Bridge, pero diséñelo a su gusto con las entradas que necesite para sus potencias._ _Un saludo._ _MDT._
> 
> 
> 
> _Amigo eleccortez, como lo mencione el Modulo es básico y transistorado pero cumple su función básica tanto de indicar el encendido del amplificador, el encendido del protector de parlantes , la señal de audio y el clip de distorsión, pero si ya desea el Clip más completo y preciso tiene que diseñarlo como en la publicación Clip del amigo Mastodonde Man:_
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/led-indicador-clip-amplificadores-96873/
> 
> _Un saludo._
> _MDT._


 
amigo si lo quiero usar con un jack de 1/4 las entradas como se conectan o puedo construir un convertidor desbalanceada a balanceada de ésta página :

http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm

Cual es la mejor opción ?


----------



## Modultronic

karlos23xl dijo:


> amigo si lo quiero usar con un jack de 1/4 las entradas como se conectan o puedo construir un convertidor desbalanceada a balanceada de esta página :
> 
> http://sound.whsites.net/project87.htm
> 
> Cual es la mejor opción ?


 

_Amigo karlos23xl, el Balance Input & Bridge con entradas Jack Chasis Hembra ¼ PCB balanceadas ya lo aporte revise muy bien la publicación aqui:_ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-profesional-crown-602-modificado-incluye-diagrama-pcb-95308/#post785581_ 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ficado-incluye-diagrama-pcb-95308/#post786199


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/790884/
_Solo tiene que corregir el PCB o diseñarlo como lo indique, también aporte el cable Plug 1/4 de como conectarlo de desbalanceado a balanceado, si lo publicado o algo referente del Foro no le sirve, si lo mejor es que haga su propio PCB con los diagramas que propone la página para que pueda conectar lo que necesite, solo tenga en cuenta que solo le sirve para controlar entradas balanceadas y desbalanceadas mas no en modo Bridge, el que aporte que subi son 2 Módulos en 1 le sirve tanto para dual Balance con Master Gain & Bridge solo es colocar el conector sea XLR JACK o el que más requiera._ _Un saludo._ 
_MDT._


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Queria ver si me podrian explicar esto.
Del panel que Modultronic paso mas atras (leds de encendido, clip, prot, señal) vi como funciona el led de indicador de señal y quiero hacer este led junto con el de clip pero el led indicador de señal no lo termino de comprender, es adaptable a la potencia?? o hay que modificar algo???
Subo el diagrama que recorte haber si estaria bien asi o le falto algo.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jerry101

Donde localizo el esquemático del vúmetro?


----------



## nuk

jerry101 dijo:


> Donde localizo el esquemático del vúmetro?



no se, pero puedes hacerlo con el Proteus isis a partir de la imagen que esta mas arriba
e incluso puedes ver su funcionamiento simplemente simulándolo .

saludos


----------



## Modultronic

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Queria ver si me podrian explicar esto.
> Del panel que Modultronic paso mas atras (leds de encendido, clip, prot, señal) vi como funciona el led de indicador de señal y quiero hacer este led junto con el de clip pero el led indicador de señal no lo termino de comprender, es adaptable a la potencia?? o hay que modificar algo???
> Subo el diagrama que recorte haber si estaria bien asi o le falto algo.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

_Mastodonte Man, si se fija el circuito que controla tanto el Led de la señal y el Clip son prácticamente idénticos, la diferencia es que el clip debe llevar una resistencia en la entrada de señal 10 veces mayor a la resistencia del circuito indicador de señal, para su calibración debe hacerse 1-10, esto se calibra con un osciloscopio o en su defecto con Soft PC, en el osciloscopio se observa la señal en forma de onda senoidal entre los rangos estipulados por la potencia suministrada, se aumenta la ganancia con el control master Gain un poco más de la mitad, si esta señal aparece recortada y el clip no se enciende se debe disminuir el valor de esta resistencia de 100K, teniendo en cuenta que esta misma debe ser el valor de 10 veces a la resistencia de señal, ejemplo a un 85% del Gain no se visualiza el clipping en el osciloscopio,  pero  el indicador led del clip si se enciende esta se debe aumentar en un 10% a los db, si tengo una resistencia de señal de 10K y una de clip de 100k aumento la de la señal a 15K y la resistencia de clip a 150K, su funcionamiento del Clipping es comparar la señal de la entrada Original con la entrada de señal de salida en db, el indicador de señal es como si tuviese un Vu meter Transistorado de 2 indicadores de db, este mismo registra los db de la entrada el cual son comparados con la señal de salida del Clip, si esta se satura es porque es mucho mayor a la de la entrada, el cual se debe ir atenuando la ganancia del amplificador, hasta disminuir el recorte de la onda esto evita que pueda tener problemas serios a largo plazo, como sobrecalentamiento tanto en el amplificador como los Speaker, sean conformados por los woofers si esta es muy baja o en los tweeter si esta es muy alta, así sea un profesional en la materia estas frecuencias no son detectadas y algunas auditivas._

_El circuito publicado es universal así que puede trabajarse con frecuencias desde los -9db hasta los +9db, pero puede hacerle las mediciones de recorte senoidal para obtener una buena calibración, el cual en la mayoría de potencias DIY no colocan este tipo de circuitos solo tienen en cuenta el THD del amplificador en cuestión, entre más completo, calibrado y protegido este el amplificador mucho mayor será su rendimiento._
_Un saludo._ 
_MDT._


----------



## Valdelomar

Estimados, adjunto el PCB del XLS 602 de Crown repisteado en PCB Wizard, de repente tiene unos centímetros menos en tamaño. Ademas por el apuro falto actualizar la leyenda a los verdaderos valores. Lo mas pronto estaré subiendo el PCB con los valores correctos. Espero les agrade yo por mi parte lo voy hacer y probar. Se aceptan las observaciones de vuestra parte.


----------



## proteus7

Valdelomar dijo:


> Estimados, adjunto el PCB del XLS 602 de Crown repisteado en PCB Wizard, de repente tiene unos centímetros menos en tamaño. Ademas por el apuro falto actualizar la leyenda a los verdaderos valores. Lo mas pronto estaré subiendo el PCB con los valores correctos. Espero les agrade yo por mi parte lo voy hacer y probar. Se aceptan las observaciones de vuestra parte.



y vas a subir el PCB para abrirlo con el pcb wizard o solo PDF's?


----------



## Valdelomar

Estimados aquí subo lo que estaba pendiente, PCB terminada a tamaño real y con leyenda correcta de la lista de Modultronic.


----------



## jose31

Valdelomar dijo:


> Estimados aquí subo lo que estaba pendiente, PCB terminada a tamaño real y con leyenda correcta de la lista de Modultronic.



hola como esta compañero me gustaria saber si este pcb esta funcionando correctamente y cuales son las medidas de este y otra cosa esta en modo espejo o serigrafia se ve muy bien


----------



## SERGIOD

Valdelomar dijo:


> Estimados aquí subo lo que estaba pendiente, PCB terminada a tamaño real y con leyenda correcta de la lista de Modultronic.



Sube el archivo de pcb wizard


----------



## Valdelomar

jose31 dijo:


> hola como esta compañero me gustaria saber si este pcb esta funcionando correctamente y cuales son las medidas de este y otra cosa esta en modo espejo o serigrafia se ve muy bien



Pues estimado amigo, el repisteado lo he hecho exactamente igual al de Modultronic...espero no haber cometido error alguno. Según lo indicado por Modultronic, y a quien agradezco por el aporte que funciona a la primera (Ver correo precedente donde el indica eso). Por mi parte también lo probare y mas adelante aportare mi resultado. Con respecto a las medidas indique que son reales las que se muestran en el archivo pdf y si lo deseas en modo espejo solo selecciona impresión inversa al momento de imprimir en las propiedades de la impresora que tengas. Saludos





SERGIOD dijo:


> Sube el archivo de pcb wizard



Estimado amigo los pdfs no son suficientes?...al final es el mismo que presento Modultronic un poquito mas chiquito no mas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

SERGIOD dijo:


> Sube el archivo de pcb wizard



yo también quiero el archivo del pcbwizar¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Valdelomar

Bueno...bueno...a pedido de muchos adjunto la cereza deseada. Que el archivo les sea propicio


----------



## el-rey-julien

buen trabajo Valdelomar,
una pregunta =¿no están muy juntos los transistores de salida? o es normal la separación entre transistor y transistor


----------



## Valdelomar

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buen trabajo Valdelomar,
> una pregunta =¿no están muy juntos los transistores de salida? o es normal la separación entre transistor y transistor



No, para nada estimado, es mas...en un principio pensé colocarlos mas juntitos. Tengo otro amplificador de similares características y con los transistores de salida bien juntos y me trabaja sin  problemas. En este todavia deje cierta separación para conservar el diseño de Modultronic que me parece muy bueno.


----------



## crazysound

Muy bueno el pcb Valdelomar, pero cómo conseguiste los tr de potencia para el pcb wizard?

Saludos..


----------



## Valdelomar

crazysound dijo:


> Muy bueno el pcb Valdelomar, pero cómo conseguiste los tr de potencia para el pcb wizard?
> 
> Saludos..



Los hice yo mismo estimado amigo para que se vea mas cool en el diseño.


----------



## crazysound

Yo le hubiera dejado la protección

Saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien

crazysound dijo:


> Muy bueno el pcb Valdelomar, pero cómo conseguiste los tr de potencia para el pcb wizard?
> 
> Saludos..



yo lo agregue a mi librería,
click en el componente y dale luego a la opción'' add library '' y listo ,esta bueno el transistor,


----------



## Valdelomar

crazysound dijo:


> Yo le hubiera dejado la protección
> 
> Saludos..



Estimado, si te refieres a la protección que esta remarcada en el esquemático adjunto del XLS 602, pues no te equivocas...pero prefiero delegarlo a un circuito mas completo donde este la protección contra corto circuito mas detección de DC/AC, control de temperatura, etc. El mismo comentario hice anteriormente y Fogonazo me amplio la prespectiva.Voy crear un nuevo diseño con lo que se ha aportado en el foro, por que hay diseños muy buenos y lo subiré.


----------



## vientonegro1

Hola a todos...   Consegui un Crown 602 dañado en un taller donde no lo pudieron reparar. el detalle es que las pistas del pcb estan muy dañadas. He pensado en ocupar la fuente y el chasis para montar otro amp, pero viendo este post me gustaria volver a darle vida a este crown. El detalle es que ocuparia volver a hacer el pcb pero al tamaño del original para aprovechar los disipadores y abanico, asi como la fuente, me pueden apoyar dicendome algun programa sencillo de utilizar? como puedo hacer el pcb de este amplificador que postean para meterlo en un gabinete original de Crown? ? no soy muy bueno en software....   gracias.


----------



## gregoriorg

Compañero modultonik al estar revisando el PCB del modulo _Balance Input & Bridge  me surge una duda, bueno creoque yo mismo me hisebolas, segun el diagrama que usted subio al foro, la pin central del potenciometro que controla el bridge,deberia ir  a  la pin central del swich? subo el pcb  donde marco miduda, gracias porla atencion._

_Vi que decia suspendido, sies asi agradeceria a cualquier compañero que me pued despejar mi duda, gracias._


----------



## Valdelomar

vientonegro1 dijo:


> Hola a todos...   Consegui un Crown 602 dañado en un taller donde no lo pudieron reparar. el detalle es que las pistas del pcb estan muy dañadas. He pensado en ocupar la fuente y el chasis para montar otro amp, pero viendo este post me gustaria volver a darle vida a este crown. El detalle es que ocuparia volver a hacer el pcb pero al tamaño del original para aprovechar los disipadores y abanico, asi como la fuente, me pueden apoyar dicendome algun programa sencillo de utilizar? como puedo hacer el pcb de este amplificador que postean para meterlo en un gabinete original de Crown? ? no soy muy bueno en software....   gracias.



El que yo uso amigo es el PCB WIZARD y me va muy bien. Pruebalo.





gregoriorg dijo:


> Compañero modultonik al estar revisando el PCB del modulo _Balance Input & Bridge  me surge una duda, bueno creoque yo mismo me hisebolas, segun el diagrama que usted subio al foro, la pin central del potenciometro que controla el bridge,deberia ir  a  la pin central del swich? subo el pcb  donde marco miduda, gracias porla atencion._
> 
> _Vi que decia suspendido, sies asi agradeceria a cualquier compañero que me pued despejar mi duda, gracias._



Amigo ambos circuitos de los operacionales son idénticos, según tu PCB veo que esta igual al esquemático. La única diferencia que veo es la conexión del switch. En los terminales que indicas lo has echo al revés, pero a mi parecer debería funcionar igual, solo que ahora lo controlarías en modo bridge con el otro potenciometro y no con el que indica el amigo modultronic. De todas maneras le daré otra miradita


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno como a mi me gusto el diseño del Crown XLS pues lo copie y lo voy a hacer, me gusto la simplisidad de la placa muy bien hecha, bueno esta vercion es la misma nada cambia solo que se puede hacer a planchado si alguno de ustedes ven un error me avisan por favor aqui les dejo el zip file para que lo vean.  espero que no halla errores ya que la voy a armar  bueno "ensamblar mejor dicho".


Regards
vargasmongo3435


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno como a mi me gusto el diseño del Crown XLS pues lo copie y lo voy a hacer, me gusto la simplisidad de la placa muy bien hecha, bueno esta vercion es la misma nada cambia solo que se puede hacer a planchado si alguno de ustedes ven un error me avisan por favor aqui les dejo el zip file para que lo vean.  espero que no halla errores ya que la voy a armar  bueno "ensamblar mejor dicho".
> 
> 
> Regards
> vargasmongo3435



hola como estas y en modo serigrafia lo tienes me interesa mucho hacerlo


----------



## lm324

Hola vargasmongo3435

yo también quiero se possivel el archivo del Sprint layout¡¡¡¡¡ 

Gracias

Roger


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno si como no claro pero recuerden que este es para como dicen "diy" uso casero no para $$ dinero muchachos, este, de manera de serigrafia voy a dejar el archivo aqui de Sprint Layout 5 porque en verdad no estoy seguro como bregar ese de serigrafia pero esto es para que compartan entre ustedes y lo use de referencia muchachos, yo lo voy a ensamblar porque nesesito algo con mas pepa y este se ve que promete buenos resultados, ok aqui esta, ustedes le dicen fichero? que raro no  aqui en Puerto Rico le desimos "folder" jejeje  el caballero que puso los files originales tiene eso que ustedes dicen de serigrafia aca en Puerto Rico no bregan con eso so lo tengo que hacer de manera a planchado espero me salga bien 


Regards
vargasmongo3435


----------



## jose31

hola como estan este es mi diseño de la ces 741 no altere nada


----------



## cevv

Compañero Jose31, será mucha molestia pedirte que compartas el archivo en eagle o donde lo diseñaste? 
quisiera ponerlo un pelin mas pequeño, ya sabes para ahorrar espacio en placa.. posteriormente compartirré lo que haga. 
saludos


----------



## jose31

cevv dijo:


> Compañero Jose31, será mucha molestia pedirte que compartas el archivo en eagle o donde lo diseñaste?
> quisiera ponerlo un pelin mas pequeño, ya sabes para ahorrar espacio en placa.. posteriormente compartirré lo que haga.
> saludos



te cuento que que lo diseñe en eagle lo de las pistas es por que esta targeta en el diagrama original son anchas y estube observando un video de este amplificador y son de altas potencias nada mas y nada menos diseñados por los chinos los mismos que fabrican qsc y otras marcas reconocidas y tengo otra que estoy trabajando esta targeta es bestial trabaja con 95-0-95 a 20 amperios el trafo


----------



## cevv

suena interesante... podría ver esa información? tienes algún link o algo? 
los de los archivo en eagle es porque pienso hacerla mas compacta, por eso te los habia pedido


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hoy emprimi la imagen de Crown XLS 602 a tamaño real 1:1 espero que me quede bien cuando lo transfiera a la placa de cobre, mide aproximadamente 8 1/2" por 3 1/4", creo que me abria quedado mejor se le quito 2 pares ya que la placa es muy larga en realida no nesesito tanta potencia 300 vatios me conformo, si tengo suerte y en el levantamiento de este proyecto queda bien les avisare compañeros, espero que tambien ustedes les salga bien tambien  

Attm
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hoy emprimi la imagen de Crown XLS 602 a tamaño real 1:1 espero que me quede bien cuando lo transfiera a la placa de cobre, mide aproximadamente 8 1/2" por 3 1/4", creo que me abria quedado mejor se le quito 2 pares ya que la placa es muy larga en realida no nesesito tanta potencia 300 vatios me conformo, si tengo suerte y en el levantamiento de este proyecto queda bien les avisare compañeros, espero que tambien ustedes les salga bien tambien
> 
> Attm
> Juan Vargas



prefiero el metodo de serigrafia se bien pero me gusta este metodo


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Si bueno hoy termine la placa no me quedo muy bien que digamos pero al menos me estan quedan mejor que antes. (nesesito mas practica)

   Quiero dejar una nota para los que usan Sprint Layout 5 o 6, cuando vallen a emprimir asugurance del tamaño sea 1:1, o para prototypo sea 120%, estas imagenes que ven son actulamente el tamaño exacto de la placa o mejor dicho "PCB" yo he descubierto que si el archivo es transferido del programa de Sprint Layout 5 o 6 a PDF el tamaño puede variar un poco y no simpre es el tamaño correcto, pero si se emprime directamente del computador a el printer usando 1:1 el tamaño de la imagen sera correcto, eso es en caso de que  se quiera hacer el projecto a "tamaño real", en cambio si el proposito es para "prototypo" o sea hacer prubas, la escala de la imagen se hacen a 120% un poquito mas grande asi las pistas seran mas grandes y los "pads" tambien.

    Otra pequeña nota se que ya a lo mejor ustedes ya saben bastante pero esto fue lo que descubri no es nuevo pero que mas da verdad? cuando se usa papel normal de printer el quimico "acido muriatio y agua oxigenada" que se usa para revelar la "PCB" lo protegido se inpregna del acido y si no preparas bien para que se disulva rapido el cobre, se pueden afectar las pistas o mejor dicho Ingles "tracks" si es lento se empapan las partes protegidas del "tuner" tinta se afectan o dañan, pero si es rapido el disolvido del cobre el resultado es mejor. Ultima nota tengo un compañero que usa 35% de agua oxigenada el proseso es super rapido vean este video de YouTube : 




    Solo queria dejar estos pequeños descubrimientos a lo mejor mis queridos compañeros tienen mejor manera de hacerlo  " voy a taladrar los pads a ver como me quedan ok cuidesen muchachos y muchachas.    

perdonen si la gramatica mia esta muy mal 



ATTE
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Juan Vargas que buena iniciativa tienes al construir este Crown, una pregunta tu ya hiciste la simulacion del Crown ¿Estas seguro que funciona bien? Antes de armar el amplificador completo con sus transistores finales, te recomiendo que armes solo el Driver para realizarle las correspondientes pruebas, porque tengo entendido que hay sobrecalentamiento en algunas resistencias, tambien te recomiendo usar resistencias de metal film y trata de lo posible de no usar de carbon


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Oh wow! si no habia pensado eso gracias por recordarmelo, bueno lo que puedo es ponerlo a "Multisim" y simularlo a +55V 0 -55V se que no es presiso pero a por si acaso mejor analizo,
termine de hacer los orificios "holes" de los pads no me quedo tan mal que digamos estan son imagenes de como se ve con algunos componentes como referencia "solo como modelo" luego consiguire las piesas correctas   espero les guste  


ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Si bueno hoy termine la placa no me quedo muy bien que digamos pero al menos me estan quedan mejor que antes. (nesesito mas practica)
> 
> Quiero dejar una nota para los que usan Sprint Layout 5 o 6, cuando vallen a emprimir asugurance del tamaño sea 1:1, o para prototypo sea 120%, estas imagenes que ven son actulamente el tamaño exacto de la placa o mejor dicho "PCB" yo he descubierto que si el archivo es transferido del programa de Sprint Layout 5 o 6 a PDF el tamaño puede variar un poco y no simpre es el tamaño correcto, pero si se emprime directamente del computador a el printer usando 1:1 el tamaño de la imagen sera correcto, eso es en caso de que  se quiera hacer el projecto a "tamaño real", en cambio si el proposito es para "prototypo" o sea hacer prubas, la escala de la imagen se hacen a 120% un poquito mas grande asi las pistas seran mas grandes y los "pads" tambien.
> 
> Otra pequeña nota se que ya a lo mejor ustedes ya saben bastante pero esto fue lo que descubri no es nuevo pero que mas da verdad? cuando se usa papel normal de printer el quimico "acido muriatio y agua oxigenada" que se usa para revelar la "PCB" lo protegido se inpregna del acido y si no preparas bien para que se disulva rapido el cobre, se pueden afectar las pistas o mejor dicho Ingles "tracks" si es lento se empapan las partes protegidas del "tuner" tinta se afectan o dañan, pero si es rapido el disolvido del cobre el resultado es mejor. Ultima nota tengo un compañero que usa 35% de agua oxigenada el proseso es super rapido vean este video de YouTube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WED3Bvmxepk
> 
> Solo queria dejar estos pequeños descubrimientos a lo mejor mis queridos compañeros tienen mejor manera de hacerlo  " voy a taladrar los pads a ver como me quedan ok cuidesen muchachos y muchachas.
> 
> perdonen si la gramatica mia esta muy mal
> 
> 
> 
> ATTE
> Juan Vargas


 hola como estas aqui te dejo esta parte espero te guste 



hola como estan esta xls 602 a mi criterio funciona bien obiamente en todo circuito hay calentamiento sea por cualquier cosa incluso yo lo hice y funciona yo me arriesgue y no paso nada todo normal las simulciones ayudan mucho pero hay que hacer ajustes eso esta gusto de cada quien



vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Oh wow! si no habia pensado eso gracias por recordarmelo, bueno lo que puedo es ponerlo a "Multisim" y simularlo a +55V 0 -55V se que no es presiso pero a por si acaso mejor analizo,
> termine de hacer los orificios "holes" de los pads no me quedo tan mal que digamos estan son imagenes de como se ve con algunos componentes como referencia "solo como modelo" luego consiguire las piesas correctas   espero les guste
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas



te quedo bien


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero Juan Vargas que buena iniciativa tienes al construir este Crown, una pregunta tu ya hiciste la simulacion del Crown ¿Estas seguro que funciona bien? Antes de armar el amplificador completo con sus transistores finales, te recomiendo que armes solo el Driver para realizarle las correspondientes pruebas, porque tengo entendido que hay sobrecalentamiento en algunas resistencias, tambien te recomiendo usar resistencias de metal film y trata de lo posible de no usar de carbon




 Compañero se puede hacer el test con solo 2 pares mire imagen: bueno yo pro si las dudas lo voy a simular a ver gracias por los tips "resistencias de metal film" 



Hola compañero jose31, tienes imagenes del 741 file que dejastes se ve bien, puedo usarlo si no hay molestia   

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos hermano. ese amplificador de cuanta potencia es?podrias postear si no es molestia el pcb ese amplificador seve sencillo,pero prometedor,me gustaria para los brillos o medios dependiendo su fuerza ¡¡te felicito por ese diseño!!.


----------



## jose31

les cuento compañero este diseño no es mio ademas es libre entre a unas paginas asiaticas donde hay driver a monton ni cual escojer y son muy robustas por aqui creo que hay un video de como son exijidos estos amplificadores


----------



## proteus7

jose31 dijo:


> les cuento compañero este diseño no es mio ademas es libre entre a unas paginas asiaticas donde hay driver a monton ni cual escojer y son muy robustas por aqui creo que hay un video de como son exijidos estos amplificadores



y los  diagramas? y las pagina?





vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Oh wow! si no habia pensado eso gracias por recordarmelo, bueno lo que puedo es ponerlo a "Multisim" y simularlo a +55V 0 -55V se que no es presiso pero a por si acaso mejor analizo,
> termine de hacer los orificios "holes" de los pads no me quedo tan mal que digamos estan son imagenes de como se ve con algunos componentes como referencia "solo como modelo" luego consiguire las piesas correctas   espero les guste
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas



Pues apurate a terminar ese amplifier, para que nos cuentes si jala o no (deseo que si, porque no es un ampli que se hace en una hora).

suerte  y sube un videito para verlo funcionar


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno por ahora solo de los componentes nesesarios solo tengo los diodos 1N4148, 1N4007, nesesito los predrivers transistors tengo que ordenar las resistencia no las tengo todas so tambien tengo que ordenarlas y a su ves los capacitores, aca en Puerto Rico no hay tiendas de Electronica cerca la unica que hubo aca cerro hace ya mas de 15 años en Mayaguez 

 de donde simpre las ordeno es de DigiKey que las pagina me sale en Español bien chevere ,

http://www.digikey.pr/ Puerto Rico  Español


En lo que espero por las piesas que ordene pues lo que hise fue estañar la placa para que no se oxide aca en Puerto Rico hay mucho salitre del mar y tube que hacerlo rapidito y bañarla en queroseno para sacarle  la cremita esa que la sale  jejejejeje. (bromeando) 

 Pues lo que voy a hacer entonces es de usar Multisim para simularlo primero de acuerdo a como se ve la simulacion les informare a medida de imagenes, aqui le dejo fotos de la placa estañada que quedo bien cheverisima !  bueno ... 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno por ahora solo de los componentes nesesarios solo tengo los diodos 1N4148, 1N4007, nesesito los predrivers transistors tengo que ordenar las resistencia no las tengo todas so tambien tengo que ordenarlas y a su ves los capacitores, aca en Puerto Rico no hay tiendas de Electronica cerca la unica que hubo aca cerro hace ya mas de 15 años en Mayaguez
> 
> de donde simpre las ordeno es de DigiKey que las pagina me sale en Español bien chevere ,
> 
> http://www.digikey.pr/ Puerto Rico  Español
> 
> 
> En lo que espero por las piesas que ordene pues lo que hise fue estañar la placa para que no se oxide aca en Puerto Rico hay mucho salitre del mar y tube que hacerlo rapidito y bañarla en queroseno para sacarle  la cremita esa que la sale  jejejejeje. (bromeando)
> 
> Pues lo que voy a hacer entonces es de usar Multisim para simularlo primero de acuerdo a como se ve la simulacion les informare a medida de imagenes, aqui le dejo fotos de la placa estañada que quedo bien cheverisima !  bueno ...
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


pasale una mecha cero para recojer estaño y te queda mucho mejor te queda lisa no usas colofonia para eso


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Mano colofonia aca tampo hay de eso, la mecha 0, gracias por recordarmelo nesesito ordernar  

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros les cuento que después de varias pruebas en si simulaciones en proteus VS8 algunas fallidas, sinceramente yo no he armado ese Crown ni ninguno de esta serie, tal como esta en el diagrama original y el que hizo Tastech de la pagina Un-Soundsales.com, les tengo noticias que no funciona porque tiene un pequeñito error, las personas que dicen que funcionan creo que estan mintiendo, como sabran los conocedores de estas series, el Crown XLS 602 es prácticamente idéntico al C-500 de Evens Audio, asi que convidando el diagrama original del Crown con el de Evens C500, y colocando las bias fijas con una resistencia de 360Ω, el Crown funciona mucho mas que bien, aquí subo una imagen de la simulacion y trabaja estupendamente, que me animare a armarlo pero no como el que esta aquí,  si no como el de Megatech XLS602 que es el que estoy simulando, cuando tenga avances y pruebas de que funciona muy bien las aportare, porque es complicado que uno compre sus materiales y resulte que el amplificador no funciona es tenasles recomiendo que primero hagan la simulacion antes de armar o comprar algo.

Diagrama C500 Clon XLS602
http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=evens&month=03-2009&date=01&group=3&gblog=1


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Compañero Paisaman me alegra que lo estes chequenado ya que hice la simulacion hoy y lo que me da es una linea derecha y no sale la señal como debe ser estoy alimentandolo con 1KHz a 230mV entrada y no sale la salida lo que debe tener, en este caso hay una modificacion mal hecha o, es error mio pero este es el equematico que estoy analizando (nota) puede ser my error no vallemos a concluciones erroneas suerte que no ordene las pieas y decidi analizarlo tiene que a ver una tonteria de error mio lo mas seguro tengo que revisar de nuevo. por ahora me esta saliendo una linea derecha "flat" uhmm que sera? 

otra cosa empese la simulacion con +55V 0 -55V en ves de  +80V 0 -80V y tambien la salida me da 330W y no se puede controlar 

ATTN
Juan Vargas



A pues si hay components faltantes!!! con razon muchachachos el que estoy aciendo le omitieron algunos components pot lo que veo como dicen los grings holy......t jejejejejejeje 
bueno como somos jovistas vamos a meter mano voy a chequear ese que dejastes en el link a ver como sale en Multisim gracias 
ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Juan Vargas, como les cuento a todos los compañeros, ese diagrama tanto el del Crown original, el del compañero Modultronic y el que aporto Tastech tiene un pequeñito error y nunca amplificara o la señal sera muy débil, fusionando el de Evens Audio C-500III y el del Crown XLS602 original queda estupendo, compara muy bien el diagrama que subi del C-500 y veras el error.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno estoy en el proseso de analisarlo y me sigue saliendo algo mal voy a ver si usando la manera "Blameless" de el diseñador Dougles Self a ver si lo puedo modificar de diferente manera deseenme suerte y mucho cafe jejejejeje

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero Juan Vargas, como les cuento a todos los compañeros, ese diagrama tanto el del Crown original, el del compañero Modultronic y el que aporto Tastech tiene un pequeñito error y nunca amplificara o la señal sera muy débil, fusionando el de Evens Audio C-500III y el del Crown XLS602 original queda estupendo, compara muy bien el diagrama que subi del C-500 y veras el error.
> http://img.un-no.com/img/2009-03-01/21-26-17_0.375001.jpg



estube haciendo algunas observaciones  y observe unos detalles de componentes pero me gustaria que aclararas algo en cual de los diagramas  esta el error  tu comentas que en el xls 602y el de tastech  y el correcto es el c500 me equivoco


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno te voy a ser sincero llevo ya mas de 2 años de practica haciendo amplificadores y siempre los copio a Multisim cuando sale la simulacion bien luego los paso a "layout para PCB" yo copie este esquematico con calma y todavia no sale bien la simulacion con la entrada de 1KHz a 100mV este es el que estoy chequeando entiendo con la esperiensia y malos ratos se que no siempre salen las cosa como uno quiere pero tengo una actitud positiva  de esta manera aprendemos ya llevo bastante tiempo mirando y hay un error que no veo para serte sincero  


ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno te voy a ser sincero llevo ya mas de 2 años de practica haciendo amplificadores y siempre los copio a Multisim cuando sale la simulacion bien lugo los paso a "layout para PCB" yo copie este esquematico con calma y todavia no sale bien la simulacion con la entrada de 1KHz a 100mV este es el que estoy chequeando entiendo con la esperiensia y malos ratos se que no siempre salen las cosa como uno quiere pero tengo una actitid positiva  de esta manera aprendemos ya llevo bastante tiempo mirando y hay un error que no veo para serte sincero
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas



solo mire estube  observando en la entrada e audio son casi lo mismo solo cambia uno del otro los diodos 1n4148 que van en serie y acoplan a tierra y una coneccion darlinton para darle mas ganancia pero del resto lo veo normal ademas modultronic ha hecho muchos aportes al igual que el amigo yiroshi que ya no esta en el foro y los he hecho y me han funcionado la verdad yo no hago simulaciones y hasta ahora no me he equivocado en ninguno de ellos hasta ahora mañana no se con esto les quiero decir que no teman de hacer estas cosas que nos apasionan mucho ademas lo que uno gasta no se pierde queda ahi para otras cosas


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Pues claro hermano como decimos aca en Puerto Rico "ay bendito" como quiera esta bien puede ser que en simulacion atraves de computador no es lo mismo.

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Pues claro hermano como decimos aca en Puerto Rico "ay bendito" como quiera esta bien puede ser que en simulacion atraves de computador no es lo mismo.
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas



en simulacion va a lo fijo en cambio ya entrando en materia la cosa cambia por los componentes que si son originales que si el transistor esta defectuoso cosas asi


----------



## Cyrax

jose31 dijo:


> solo mire estube observando en la entrada e audio son casi lo mismo solo cambia uno del otro los diodos 1n4148 que van en serie y acoplan a tierra y una coneccion darlinton para darle mas ganancia pero del resto lo veo normal ademas modultronic ha hecho muchos aportes al igual que el amigo yiroshi que ya no esta en el foro y los he hecho y me han funcionado la verdad yo no hago simulaciones y hasta ahora no me he equivocado en ninguno de ellos hasta ahora mañana no se con esto les quiero decir que no teman de hacer estas cosas que nos apasionan mucho ademas lo que uno gasta no se pierde queda ahi para otras cosas


 




vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno te voy a ser sincero llevo ya mas de 2 años de practica haciendo amplificadores y siempre los copio a Multisim cuando sale la simulacion bien luego los paso a "layout para PCB" yo copie este esquematico con calma y todavia no sale bien la simulacion con la entrada de 1KHz a 100mV este es el que estoy chequeando entiendo con la esperiensia y malos ratos se que no siempre salen las cosa como uno quiere pero tengo una actitud positiva  de esta manera aprendemos ya llevo bastante tiempo mirando y hay un error que no veo para serte sincero
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 

Compañero jose por eso te dije son prácticamente identicos, pero el diagrama del Crown XLS Original comparen, que el de Tastech y el del compañero Modultronic tienen todos el mismo pequeñito error, el cual impide que este funcione bien, cada persona trabaja a su modotu no haces simulaciones pero te doy un consejo deberías hacerlas, aprenderas mucho mas de como funcionan no todo es solo practica, porque una es la teoría y otra muy distinta la practica, pero si combinamos estas 2 nos ira mucho mejor no crees, también estoy de acuerdo contigo construyendo potencias se aprende mucho de estas mismas, como dicen por ahí quemando se aprende pero también hay que saber que se esta quemando, pero mira tu no vez nada raro en los diagramas porque solo lo vez a ojo, y pones en practica tus conocimientos de los cuales no pongo en duda, pero fíjate que precisamente no ves ese error es porque no haces simulaciones, estas nos ayudan a darnos cuenta si el diagrama tiene un error sea de diseño o intencional, aquí adjunto una imagen comparando los 2 diagramas, y ahora creo que si verán el error, porque yo tampoco lo había visto hasta que me puse en la tarea de simularlo, porque a mi no me funciono el Crown como lo aportaron aqui, no me dedico a hacer potencias todo el tiempo, pero si tengo conocimientos teóricos y practicos para construirlas, empieza a simular tus amplificadores te aseguro que tendras mucho mas conocimiento



jose31 dijo:


> en simulacion va a lo fijo en cambio ya entrando en materia la cosa cambia por los componentes que si son originales que si el transistor esta defectuoso cosas asi


 

Claro compañero la simulación tiene componentes perfectos, en la practica estos varian mucho y hasta falsos son, para ello hay que hacer muchos ajustes, pero debes tener alguna base de como se comporta la potencia bajo pruebas de rigor, y están se realizan son con simulaciones y complementadolas en la practica.

El error si lo corrigio el compañero Modultronic no había visto este diagrama corregido, al parecer el PCB podría funcionar, voy a revisarlo muy bien si esta correcto les cuento compañeros por que vi varios comentarios traducidos a español en UN-SOUNDSALES.com que tenia sobrecalentamiento en varias partes

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791539/


----------



## jose31

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero jose por eso te dije son prácticamente identicos, pero el diagrama del Crown XLS Original comparen, que el de Tastech y el del compañero Modultronic tienen todos el mismo pequeñito error, el cual impide que este funcione bien, cada persona trabaja a su modotu no haces simulaciones pero te doy un consejo deberías hacerlas, aprenderas mucho mas de como funcionan no todo es solo practica, porque una es la teoría y otra muy distinta la practica, pero si combinamos estas 2 nos ira mucho mejor no crees, también estoy de acuerdo contigo construyendo potencias se aprende mucho de estas mismas, como dicen por ahí quemando se aprende pero también hay que saber que se esta quemando, pero mira tu no vez nada raro en los diagramas porque solo lo vez a ojo, y pones en practica tus conocimientos de los cuales no pongo en duda, pero fíjate que precisamente no ves ese error es porque no haces simulaciones, estas nos ayudan a darnos cuenta si el diagrama tiene un error sea de diseño o intencional, aquí adjunto una imagen comparando los 2 diagramas, y ahora creo que si verán el error, porque yo tampoco lo había visto hasta que me puse en la tarea de simularlo, porque a mi no me funciono el Crown como lo aportaron aqui, no me dedico a hacer potencias todo el tiempo, pero si tengo conocimientos teóricos y practicos para construirlas, empieza a simular tus amplificadores te aseguro que tendras mucho mas conocimiento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro compañero la simulación tiene componentes perfectos, en la practica estos varian mucho y hasta falsos son, para ello hay que hacer muchos ajustes, pero debes tener alguna base de como se comporta la potencia bajo pruebas de rigor, y están se realizan son con simulaciones y complementadolas en la practica.
> 
> El error si lo corrigio el compañero Modultronic no había visto este diagrama corregido, al parecer el PCB podría funcionar, voy a revisarlo muy bien si esta correcto les cuento compañeros por que vi varios comentarios traducidos a español en UN-SOUNDSALES.com que tenia sobrecalentamiento en varias partes
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791539/



si revisas los mensajes anteriores el corrigió esos detalles antes de ser suspendido esto se discutió mucho y el acepto el error y lo soluciono


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero jose si leíste las ultimas líneas que escribi, te daras cuenta que comente eso y si se hubiera discutido mucho ese error como dices, el diagrama del tema principal estuviese corregido no crees,  tu dices que armaste el Crown XLS602 podrias subir fotos y modificaciones que hiciste.


----------



## SERGIOD

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero jose si leíste las ultimas líneas que escribi, te daras cuenta que comente eso y si se hubiera discutido mucho ese error como dices, el diagrama del tema principal estuviese corregido no crees,  tu dices que armaste el Crown XLS602 podrias subir fotos y modificaciones que hiciste.



Aunque se discuta más del tema no creo que lo hubieran corregido ya que los moderadores estan muy ocupados, tal-vez una  o mas de una petición formal hubieran hecho la diferencia
Posdata: No creo que seguir comentando ese error en particular sea la solucion


----------



## Cyrax

SERGIOD dijo:


> Aunque se discuta más del tema no creo que lo hubieran corregido ya que los moderadores estan muy ocupados, tal-vez una o mas de una petición formal hubieran hecho la diferencia
> Posdata: No creo que seguir comentando ese error en particular sea la solucion


 
Gracias por el dato compañero Sergiod lo importante es que uno pueda estar seguro de que funciona, y como todos ya sabemos que hay que hacer, pues avemaría eso ayuda a que otros compañeros puedan resolver sus dudas, para ello lo estoy simulando y con algunos ajustes que le hice me esta funcionando estupendo, después de leer mucho y hacer las pruebas necesarias, el amplificador funciona estupendamendamente, en el Foro Un-Sound Sales  varios lo hicieron claro con unos pequeños ajustes y cambiando algunos componentes según como se puedan conseguir y economía, para mi el Crown de Tastech es un buen amplificador para realizar al igual el del compañero Modultronic postulado


----------



## eleccortez

bueno paisaman y los ajustes que le hisiste en tu simulacion cuales fueron ?


----------



## Cyrax

eleccortez dijo:


> bueno paisaman y los ajustes que le hisiste en tu simulacion cuales fueron ?


 
Compañero elecortez, fueron varios ajustes, pero primero voy a armarlo, cuando lo tenga listo que esta semana compro los implementos lo empezare a construir y lo aporto te parece, porque hasta ahora lo tengo en solo simulación, y hay que ponerlo en practica para ver si esos ajustes que le hice van estupendamente, porque es muy facil hablar y hablar y decir que lo han hecho , hasta ahora he visto que solo el compañero Juan Vargas lo he esta construyendo, y le esta quedando estupendo, vamos a ver como me va a mi con este Crown, te cuento que estoy fusionando la Zener Modificada con este Crown para construirlo tambien, y con los ajustes que he realizado va viento en popa


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Muy bien Paisaman! si descubre los ajustes podrias hacer un esquematico con las actualisaciones? digo si puedes por supuesto,  si todo sale bien pues puedo ordenar las piesas y hacer la pruba la tarjeta la tengo guardita por si acaso 

 Otra nota que queria agregar tengo el archivo guardado que puedo tadavia actualisarlo y con mucho gusto comparto  el archivo que se habre en Sprint Layout 5 esa imagen le puse los componentes, por ahora bueno pues sigo aca analisandolo del esquematico original 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Muy bien Paisaman! si descubre los ajustes podrias hacer un esquematico con las actualisaciones? digo si puedes por supuesto,  si todo sale bien pues puedo ordenar las piesas y hacer la pruba la tarjeta la tengo guardita por si acaso
> 
> Otra nota que queria agregar tengo el archivo guardado que puedo tadavia actualisarlo y con mucho gusto comparto  el archivo que se habre en Sprint Layout 5 esa imagen le puse los componentes, por ahora bueno pues sigo aca analisandolo del esquematico original
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 
Compañero Vargas los ajustes están listos, lo que pasa es que me toca ponerlos en practica haber que tal andan, en la simulación que realice es perfecta tanto el Crown y la (ZFC) Zener Fusion Crown, pero tengo que comparar esos ajustes en la practica, empezando que la resistencia que va desde los diferenciales al BF423 de 10K esta muy baja, por lo menos debe ser de 27K, mira apenas tenga listo mi Crown XLS602 y el Fusionado Zener trabajando estupendamente, lo adjunto a este tema con el diagrama, porque como dicen por ahí ver para creer

Una pregunta compañero Juan tu dices que diseñaste el PCB en Spring Layout, podrias subir ese PCB LAY (.LAY) para verlo con el programa, claro si puedes

No se si fue que me parecio que alguien pregunto sobre un circuito clip, si es el Clip que adjuntaron a este tema no funciona con cualquier NPN, porque es el colector del transistor que va tanto a la señal, como al clip y para eso se necesitan transistores ECB.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Claro que si aqui esta compadre.  mire a ver que se le puede hacer  se me olvido decir que voy a simular el esquematico verdadero a ver si es lo que estoy pensando   

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero elecortez, fueron varios ajustes, pero primero voy a armarlo, cuando lo tenga listo que esta semana compro los implementos lo empezare a construir y lo aporto te parece, porque hasta ahora lo tengo en solo simulación, y hay que ponerlo en practica para ver si esos ajustes que le hice van estupendamente, porque es muy facil hablar y hablar y decir que lo han hecho , hasta ahora he visto que solo el compañero Juan Vargas lo he esta construyendo, y le esta quedando estupendo, vamos a ver como me va a mi con este Crown, te cuento que estoy fusionando la Zener Modificada con este Crown para construirlo tambien, y con los ajustes que he realizado va viento en popa



hola como estas tienes el archivo de simulacion del xls602 para abrirlo con el proteus para no exijir mucho puedes subir el archivo con el cual muestra el error para yo hacerle mis propios ajustes y asi compartir ideas


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas tienes el archivo de simulacion del xls602 para abrirlo con el proteus para no exijir mucho puedes subir el archivo con el cual muestra el error para yo hacerle mis propios ajustes y asi compartir ideas



hola estuve leyendo en otra parte del foro y tu dices que estabas ensamblando el tr07 de yirochi ese amplificador te funciono ya que este es de ese tipo.


----------



## proteus7

que onda jose31 si armaste el yiroshi? yo lo simule en proteus pero no jala practicamente no tiene nada de ganancia , si alguien quiere el archivo  lo subo para que lo chequen.


----------



## Cyrax

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Claro que si aqui esta compadre.  mire a ver que se le puede hacer  se me olvido decir que voy a simular el esquematico verdadero a ver si es lo que estoy pensando
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 
Gracias compañero Juan esta estupendo el PCB, esta semana me pongo juicioso a darle caña, para sacar adelante este Crown y como resulte, me ire por el XLS 802 de Megatech





proteus7 dijo:


> que onda jose31 si armaste el yiroshi? yo lo simule en proteus pero no jala practicamente no tiene nada de ganancia , si alguien quiere el archivo lo subo para que lo chequen.


 
Adjunta la simulación para mirar que esta pasando compañero por lo que he leído es el TR-7007, hoy mismo me pongo a sacar la simulación para que funcione estupendamente, estoy tentado para construirlo pero en Bridge que valga la pena el armado, que es el TRB-3600, avemaría porque una docena de TR para solo el Driver eso debe sonar como para despeinar


----------



## jose31

proteus7 dijo:


> que onda jose31 si armaste el yiroshi? yo lo simule en proteus pero no jala practicamente no tiene nada de ganancia , si alguien quiere el archivo  lo subo para que lo chequen.



puedes subir el archivo haber que se hace yo lo arme pero me faltan los transistores





Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Juan esta estupendo el PCB, esta semana me pongo juicioso a darle caña, para sacar adelante este Crown y como resulte, me ire por el XLS 802 de Megatech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjunta la simulación para mirar que esta pasando compañero por lo que he leído es el TR-7007, hoy mismo me pongo a sacar la simulación para que funcione estupendamente, estoy tentado para construirlo pero en Bridge que valga la pena el armado, que es el TRB-3600, avemaría porque una docena de TR para solo el Driver eso debe sonar como para despeinar
> 
> http://img.tarad.com/shop/u/un-electronics/img-lib/spd_20120514162601_b.jpg
> 
> http://img.tarad.com/shop/u/un-electronics/img-lib/spd_20120903150909_b.jpg
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p480x480/12856_376693005747344_523575069_n.jpg


amigo cyrax por lo que veo tu has armado ya estas potencias o estan funcionado en partes asiaticas las estan comercializando y si las comercializan es por que funcionan estoy confundido


----------



## cevv

No he visto la simulacion porque no teno instalado proteus, pero si el esquema esta tal cual... debes quitar los diodos de proteccion que van al final de la salida y pruebas nuevamente.. con eso deberia funcionar perfecto. posteriormente lo cambias.
saludos


----------



## proteus7

adjunto una imagen en la cual hay 2 flechas una roja y la otra azul .
en la roja esta la conexion de la retroalimentacion como viene en el diagrama y en la azul es cuando ahi conecto la realimentacion y alli y la ganancia aumenta  muy poco, pero como viene originalmente no funciona osea que tiene muy poca ganancia.


----------



## jose31

proteus7 dijo:


> adjunto una imagen en la cual hay 2 flechas una roja y la otra azul .
> en la roja esta la conexion de la retroalimentacion como viene en el diagrama y en la azul es cuando ahi conecto la realimentacion y alli y la ganancia aumenta  muy poco, pero como viene originalmente no funciona osea que tiene muy poca ganancia.



  Hola tiene una cantidad de errores graves, tanto en la postura de los transistores de potencia, son muchos ese que tienes no es el diagrama original, ese fue alterado. Yo tengo el pdf completo y ese no es.


Esta es la que yo tengo


----------



## proteus7

que onda jose puedes postear el pdf original?


----------



## jose31

proteus7 dijo:


> que onda jose puedes postear el pdf original?



  Estoy en estos momentos haciendo cambios en el archivo, todavía tiene errores.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Compañeros si todo sale bien pues estoy dispuesto a ayudarlos en lo mejor de mis abilidades en cuanto a el layout siento mucho  que el primero me quede con dudas pero compañero jose31 puedo ayudarlos en el layout si quieren ya tengo bastante practica (2 años) vean el amplificador que hice el año pasado no tiene nada que ver con el tema pero es para que vean solamente este es el Dx Super A, bueno como este es el tema de Crown 602 pues vamos a quedarnos en este tema se que a nosotros somos muy ansiosos por enseñar otros modelos pero vamos a consentrarnos en Crown 602 para aquellos nuevos intregrantes del foro que armen y disfruten este amplificador, yo en lo personal no lo hago por dinero ni para tomar fama solo en verda me gusta la electronica desde muy chico que era, bueno si queme bastantes capacitores  en otras palabras dejar algo que funcione para nuestra comunidad de electronica de este foro que es popular lo se porque se integra un nuevo miembro cada dia y eso esta bien chevere  espero compañero jose31 le salga bien en los ajustes del esquematico, y estoy al servicio para hacer un layout nuevo no hay ningun problema en eso cuenten conmigo. 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## khalsa

Proteus7   whats software ?


----------



## vargasmongo3435

I try to get a copy demo to see if I can simulate the Crown 602 but seems to me that is not working or I'm doing something wrong. " Yo trate de tener una copia del demo para yo ver si puedo simular pero veo que no funsiona o algo lo estoy aciendo mal." 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

C:\Users\ULTIMATE\Documents\Labcenter\BIN\INNA   DEJA VU [Feat Bob Taylor]  (Bytunes1 Music).wav  que quiere decir esto en proteus


----------



## vargasmongo3435

C:\User\ eso es solo el link de folder de una data que tienes de musica el simbolo ( \  ) indica folder a folder pero no tiene que ver nada con Proteus sabes Ingles compadre? 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## proteus7

khalsa dijo:


> Proteus7   whats software ?



khalsa proteus 7.10





jose31 dijo:


> C:\Users\ULTIMATE\Documents\Labcenter\BIN\INNA   DEJA VU [Feat Bob Taylor]  (Bytunes1 Music).wav  que quiere decir esto en proteus



jose esto es que que le estoy inyectando una señal de audio al amplificador yla cancion esta en esa ruta, en lugar de usar el generador de señal uso una cancion en formato wav por eso aperece una bocinita en la entrada de señal del amplificador


----------



## vargasmongo3435

ahaaa sorry es que tu nombre de usuario es 
proteus7  mala mia 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## proteus7

jose31 dijo:
			
		

> Y COMO HAGO PARA PONERLE ALGUNA CANCION EN ESE FORMATO




pues convierte  tu  cancion  de formato mp3 a wav (yo uso el atube catcher)

despue  en la bocinita (que esta conectada en la entrada de audio del ampli) le das doble click y te abre otra ventana: y en la parte superir derecha donde dice browse le das buscar la cancion que tu quieras y que este en formato .wav y listo.   eso si escoge una cancion que no este tan pesadapues la que yo uso  estan muy pesadas (yo la use con una de pruebas de spl) de adjunto una imagen


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros adjunto el diagrama de la simulación , que le hice al TR-7007 New de Megatech, le hice unos pequeños ajustes para que trabajara estupendamente porque asi como esta el original no funciona distorciona mucho y estan mal calibradas las Bias, creo que lo hacen con intención para que no lo puedan armar y compren el original, este amplificador tiene una potencia super full con razón lo llaman super Driver, con un poquito de Level y avemaría casi se me sale del Osciloscopio, eso si toca trabajarlo de ±70V DC a ±90V DC menos que ese voltaje no anda






http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=14365.0

http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=16887.0

Para los compañeros que no se han dado cuenta me cambie el Nick de Paisaman a Cyrax
Tienes razón compañero Juan Vargas nos salimos del Crown, cuando tenga listo mi Crown lo adjunto.

Adjunto el diagrama original del TR-7007 New de Megatech, pero ese diagrama hay que hacerle los ajustes que aporte para que quede estupendo


----------



## Delphos

excelente trabajo amigo, esperamos tu simulacion del crown, yo por mi parte lo estoy tratando de simular en live wire pero faltan muchos transistores y va a ser dificil simularlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## jonyy

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros adjunto el diagrama de la simulación , que le hice al TR-7007 New de Megatech, le hice unos pequeños ajustes para que trabajara estupendamente porque asi como esta el original no funciona distorciona mucho y estan mal calibradas las Bias, creo que lo hacen con intención para que no lo puedan armar y compren el original, este amplificador tiene una potencia super full con razón lo llaman super Driver, con un poquito de Level y avemaría casi se me sale del Osciloscopio, eso si toca trabajarlo de ±70V DC a ±90V DC menos que ese voltaje no anda
> 
> Para los compañeros que no se han dado cuenta me cambie el Nick de Paisaman a Cyrax
> Tienes razón compañero Juan Vargas nos salimos del Crown, cuando tenga listo mi Crown lo adjunto.


 hola compañero Cyrax podrias subir el diagrama en isis?si no es mucha molestia..


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros adjunto el diagrama de la simulación , que le hice al TR-7007 New de Megatech, le hice unos pequeños ajustes para que trabajara estupendamente porque asi como esta el original no funciona distorciona mucho y estan mal calibradas las Bias, creo que lo hacen con intención para que no lo puedan armar y compren el original, este amplificador tiene una potencia super full con razón lo llaman super Driver, con un poquito de Level y avemaría casi se me sale del Osciloscopio, eso si toca trabajarlo de ±70V DC a ±90V DC menos que ese voltaje no anda
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=13371.0;attach=43609;image
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=14365.0
> 
> Modultronic pertenece a UN-SOUNDSALES.com por aquí esta
> http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=16887.0
> 
> Para los compañeros que no se han dado cuenta me cambie el Nick de Paisaman a Cyrax
> Tienes razón compañero Juan Vargas nos salimos del Crown, cuando tenga listo mi Crown lo adjunto.
> 
> Adjunto el diagrama original del TR-7007 New de Megatech, pero ese diagrama hay que hacerle los ajustes que aporte para que quede estupendo



la simulacion que esta en el pdf te esta funcionando


----------



## mrmay

proteus7 dijo:


> adjunto una imagen en la cual hay 2 flechas una roja y la otra azul .
> en la roja esta la conexion de la retroalimentacion como viene en el diagrama y en la azul es cuando ahi conecto la realimentacion y alli y la ganancia aumenta  muy poco, pero como viene originalmente no funciona osea que tiene muy poca ganancia.




hola amigo proteus7 tenias muchos errores mira hay esta la simulación de tr 3500 tuyo es el mismo que tu subiste pero con los errores ya corregidos solo tienes que ordenarlo un poco y continuar con el resto de transistores de potencia.


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros adjunto el diagrama de la simulación , que le hice al TR-7007 New de Megatech, le hice unos pequeños ajustes para que trabajara estupendamente porque asi como esta el original no funciona distorciona mucho y estan mal calibradas las Bias, creo que lo hacen con intención para que no lo puedan armar y compren el original, este amplificador tiene una potencia super full con razón lo llaman super Driver, con un poquito de Level y avemaría casi se me sale del Osciloscopio, eso si toca trabajarlo de ±70V DC a ±90V DC menos que ese voltaje no anda
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=13371.0;attach=43609;image
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=14365.0
> 
> Modultronic pertenece a UN-SOUNDSALES.com por aquí esta
> http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=16887.0
> 
> Para los compañeros que no se han dado cuenta me cambie el Nick de Paisaman a Cyrax
> Tienes razón compañero Juan Vargas nos salimos del Crown, cuando tenga listo mi Crown lo adjunto.
> 
> Adjunto el diagrama original del TR-7007 New de Megatech, pero ese diagrama hay que hacerle los ajustes que aporte para que quede estupendo



si claro eso estube pensando de que lo hacen con esa intencion pero aja no creo que bayan a poner algo en bandeja de plata todo tiene su sacrificio gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Cyrax

jose31 dijo:


> la simulacion que esta en el pdf te esta funcionando


 
Compañero Jose esta funcionando estupendamente por ello lo adjunte para quienes quieran corregir el TR-7007, pero tu pudes hacer tus propios ajustes para tu TR-07, porque como sabras es muy fácil copiar el trabajo de otras personas, pero lo difícil es crear y de ahí se aprende de verdad, cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempo me pondré a construir esta belleza, porque si tenia mis dudas del que esta tanto en el foro, como en Un-soundsales.com lo dieran tan fácilmente funcionando muy bien  y tienes razón eso de que lo pongan en bandeja de plata, es para hacer algún negocio bajo cuerda.


----------



## CHUWAKA

mrmay: perdoname pero tendrias problemas en subir los archivos en pdf por que no lo pued abrir ( formato rar ) muchas gracias.....


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero Jose esta funcionando estupendamente por ello lo adjunte para quienes quieran corregir el TR-7007, pero tu pudes hacer tus propios ajustes para tu TR-07, porque como sabras es muy fácil copiar el trabajo de otras personas, pero lo difícil es crear y de ahí se aprende de verdad, cuando tenga un poco mas de tiempo me pondré a construir esta belleza, porque si tenia mis dudas del que esta tanto en el foro, como en Un-soundsales.com lo dieran tan fácilmente funcionando muy bien  y tienes razón eso de que lo pongan en bandeja de plata, es para hacer algún negocio bajo cuerda.



si claro a mi todavia se me hace un poco simular circuitos pero he estado trabajando en eso y observando tutoriales para aprender mas observando la simulacion que subio me doy cuenta de como funciona el simulador de antemano le doy gracias y espero tener su colaboracion


----------



## mrmay

jose circuit te comento que ese el mismo que subio el compañero proteus7 yo solo lo hice funcionar, añadiéndole algunas cosas que le faltaban y corrigiéndole muchos errores que tenia, el esquema esta en desorden lo voy adjuntar en pdf pero con la salvedad de que esta en desorden 

pero el esquema que esta mas arriba que subio el mismo proteus7  es el que funciona


----------



## jose31

aqui les dejo este otro es la misma linea del tr 3500 sera que funciona miren haber y opinen


----------



## proteus7

mrmay dijo:


> hola amigo proteus7 tenias muchos errores mira hay esta la simulación de tr 3500 tuyo es el mismo que tu subiste pero con los errores ya corregidos solo tienes que ordenarlo un poco y continuar con el resto de transistores de potencia.



ok gracias mrmay y si me di cuenta que los transistores pnp estaban al reves entre otros detalles


----------



## jose31

mire el pcb  no tiene errores pero creo que hay que hacer unos cortes en las pistas de los +90 y -90 para poner los diodos y poner un puente en una parte analicen y veran


----------



## proteus7

jose31 dijo:


> mire el pcb  no tiene errores pero creo que hay que hacer unos cortes en las pistas de los +90 y -90 para poner los diodos y poner un puente en una parte analicen y veran



que onda jose me podrias pasar el pdf  original que tu me habias comentado que tienes en tu poder?


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros les aporto el diagrama de la simulación del amplificador Zener fusionado con el Crown XLS 602, los ajustes y la fusión que realice quedo estupendo trabaja a full, me gusta mucho fusionar amplificadores y crear estos mismos, les cuento que el ajuste de las bias quedaron exactas y la distorcion es mucho menor a Full Level que la del amplificador Zener original, quedo super mejorado lo pueden llamar como el ZFC Zener Fusion Crown  apenas tenga los componentes para el armado lo adjunto, para que se animen y empiecen a ser sus propias creaciones y fuciones


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros les aporto el diagrama de la simulación del amplificador Zener fusionado con el Crown XLS 602, los ajustes y la fusión que realice quedo estupendo trabaja a full, me gusta mucho fusionar amplificadores y crear estos mismos, les cuento que el ajuste de las bias quedaron exactas y la distorcion es mucho menor a Full Level que la del amplificador Zener original, quedo super mejorado lo pueden llamar como el ZFC Zener Fusion Crown  apenas tenga los componentes para el armado lo adjunto, para que se animen y empiecen a ser sus propias creaciones y fuciones



te felicito por el nombre que le diste a tu creacion y no esta demas todo lo que sale me gusta hacerlo te conte que le hice los ajustes ala tr 3500 no fueron muchos pero hay vamos puedes subir el archivo simulado


----------



## Cyrax

jose31 dijo:


> te felicito por el nombre que le diste a tu creacion y no esta demas todo lo que sale me gusta hacerlo te conte que le hice los ajustes ala tr 3500 no fueron muchos pero hay vamos puedes subir el archivo simulado


 

Gracias compañero Jose si quedo bueno el nombre, pero aun se puede fusionar mas y la zener se puede fusionar con otros amplificadores es muy compatible

Tu hablas de un TR-3500, según lo adjunto el compañero Yiroshi pero es que ese amplificador no es ese, es el mismo TR-7007A pero si lo haces como el del compañero Yirochi con esos ajustes  la distorcion armonica es terrible, el ajuste de bias esta mal porque este amplificador tiene un sonido en bruto y hay que ajustarlo muy similar que una QSC, a diferencia que se dejan las bias fijas si quieres que te ande estupendo coloca los ajustes como el diagrama de la simulación que subi.

De que simulación dices que suba el archivo


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Jose si quedo bueno el nombre, pero aun se puede fusionar mas y la zener se puede fusionar con otros amplificadores es muy compatible
> 
> Tu hablas de un TR-3500, según lo adjunto el compañero Yiroshi pero es que ese amplificador no es ese, es el mismo TR-7007A pero si lo haces como el del compañero Yirochi con esos ajustes  la distorcion armonica es terrible, el ajuste de bias esta mal porque este amplificador tiene un sonido en bruto y hay que ajustarlo muy similar que una QSC, a diferencia que se dejan las bias fijas si quieres que te ande estupendo coloca los ajustes como el diagrama de la simulación que subi.
> 
> De que simulación dices que suba el archivo



la de la  ZFC Zener Fusion Crown 





Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Jose si quedo bueno el nombre, pero aun se puede fusionar mas y la zener se puede fusionar con otros amplificadores es muy compatible
> 
> Tu hablas de un TR-3500, según lo adjunto el compañero Yiroshi pero es que ese amplificador no es ese, es el mismo TR-7007A pero si lo haces como el del compañero Yirochi con esos ajustes  la distorcion armonica es terrible, el ajuste de bias esta mal porque este amplificador tiene un sonido en bruto y hay que ajustarlo muy similar que una QSC, a diferencia que se dejan las bias fijas si quieres que te ande estupendo coloca los ajustes como el diagrama de la simulación que subi.
> 
> De que simulación dices que suba el archivo



si claro el pcb esta normal pero haciendole los ajustes con la simulacion que tu subiste quedara bien o me equivoco son detalles pequeños


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno compañeros, llegue a la conclucion de que el problemas es en la amplificacion de la señal de entrada, todo esta bien menos eso la salida sale limpia pero apenas salen 8 vatios de potencia la entrada de 1kHz sinoidal es de 900 mV y ya es muy alto miren imagen:  tengo otro modelo que abri para asegurme de que el programa mio no tenga errores y funciona perfectamente so que puede estar mal todavia, hoy hice comparacion de simulacion con el esquematico original el primero que vi y sigue teniendo el mismo problema, no hay amplificacion de señal de audio, yo mismo me dude de mi mismo pero llevo 3 dias mirando chequendo y nada les soy sincero, en estos monentos determino que Crown 602 sique teniendo errores, hay una manera de reparlo pero ya no seria Crown 602 y he estado tratando de que sea el tema de Crown pero veo que he hecho lo posible y nada en otras palabras mantener la integridad del esquematico a llevarlo a ser original pero no pude  Subi un diseño que a sido ensamblado exitosamente como ejemplo de que el programa funciona bien y en la simulacion como pueden ver esta dando 196 vatios a una carga de 3.6Ω para ser realistas con una señal de apenas 348 mili voltios a 1KHz de frecuencia probando a ver si yo estaba etivocado pero el programa que tengo funciona bien. esta fotos son del AX-14 para que vean que no invento, este tiene un par, en el simulador que tengo tiene 2 pares. NPN NPN - PNP PNP olvide decir yo copie este esquematico del companero Syrac gracias a Dios que se reviso de nuevo seria catastrofico que alguien ordenara piezas para solo tener 8 vatios de salida, les dejo el archivo que se puede abrir en Multisim 12 por si acaso, sea yo que estoy mal. Somos humanos nos etivocamos.  

las ultimas 3 fotos son el resultado del Crown 602 con el diodo Zener 1N4746.

ATTN
Juan Vargas


*Nota del Moderador: Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros les aporto el Diagrama de la simulación del Crown XLS 602, funcionando estupendamente, le hice los ajustes necesarios y corregi varios errores, sin que se perdiera el diseño Crown, ahí pueden comparar, hacer sus respectivas simulaciones, modificaciones y corregir los errores, esta funcionando a full range.

Cuando vi que un compañero lo estaba armando y con ese diagrama , me puse en la tarea de corregirlo porque es tenas armar un amplificador que aparentemente funciona, en mi caso me pondré a armarlo para comparar esos ajustes que realice, para ponerlos en la practica y asi aprender mucho mas de estos Crown eso si hare un PCB propio porque no me gusta copiar el trabajo de otras personas, se aprende muchísimo mas construyendo lo que uno mismo hace, asi se equivoque uno mucho o no tenga mucho conocimiento, la idea es hacer las cosas con nuestro propio esfuerzo que es lo mas gratificante

Solo me queda decirles Cyrax Wins Flawless Victory, toca unirnos para combatir con los diagramas de Shao Kahn


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Cyrax dijo:
			
		

> Compañero Juan no tengo Multisim 12 para verlo y simularlo ahí, solo manejo Proteus, pero voy a descargar el programa para ver como jala el Crown corregido en el Multisim porque también estoy animado a armar este Crown y otros de Megatech que ido simulando



Mira pues trate de neuvo y me da el mismo resultado, aparentemente hay algo en el, circuito que no esta bien, tengo pasiencia not te preocupes debe ser una tonteria estoy seguro de eso  porque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no me sale lo que pasa es que multisim es bueno porque te dice el THD poder en vatios y brega al cien tratalo pra que veas 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Mira pues trate de neuvo y me da el mismo resultado, aparentemente hay algo en el, circuito que no esta bien, tengo pasiencia not te preocupes debe ser una tonteria estoy seguro de eso  porque!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no me sale lo que pasa es que multisim es bueno porque te dice el THD poder en vatios y brega al cien tratalo pra que veas
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 
Compañero Juan si no estoy mal en Multisim con los diodos de protección no funciona muy bien en la simulacion, hay que quitarlos pero solo en la simulación o colocar uno de mayor amperaje no se si te pasa eso, en la imagen de tu simulación veo que tienen conectado mal el generador a GND revisa ahí,  porque como te digo aun no tengo el Multisim para ver que esta fallando y poderte ayudar, en el proteus va estupendamente, ten en cuenta que no se puede colocar cualquier transistor NPN o PNP en la simulación, para reemplazar los transistores del diagrama a realizar, hay que fijarse en el datasheet de cada uno para poder colocar el mas compatible, porque de eso si depende mucho que funcione la simulación como el 2SA1930 el mejor candidato para reemplazo es el TIP34 que también se puede reemplazar en el PCB apenas tenga el programa miro y te cuento vale.


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros aporto la simulación en Multisim 12 completico del Crown XLS 602 Fusionado con el Amplificador Zener (ZFC) Bueno baje el programa para poder compartir y ayudar a quienes desen armar este amplificador fusionado.

Les cuento que se me había ido la resistencia de 3.3k no se como aprecio ahí la R Fantasma esa resistencia debe tener un valor de 120Ω a 170Ω, mil disculpas por ese pequeño error

THD: 0.2% √
Potencia Eficaz: 513.270W √
Fuente de ±80V DC √
Amplitud: 310 mVp √

Para el compañero Juan Vargas, bueno tenias unos pequeños errores en la simulación del diagrama, tenias un pequeño corto que va del MJE al Condensador de 1uF y otras cosas pero muy pequeñas de resolver, pero esto es muy importante porque con una falla pequeña no se puede realizar la simulación bien, un pequeño consejo cuando le coloques fusibles trata de ponerlos minimo de 20Amp por si no explotan JAJA solo se queman, en el Multisim no hay necesidad de colocarle BATT como se usa en el Proteus, solo le colocas el Voltaje +VCC y Voltaje -VDD o VEE, también tenias el Osciloscopio y el generador mal configurados, es importante tenerlos estupendamente para obtener una buena señal, por eso te generaba 8W ahora puedes obtener de 515W a 715W según ajustes las bias, No de TR y claro esta una buena Fuente. 

Mañana subo el Crown XLS 602 Funcionando estupendo en Multisim 12, porque veo muchos aquí usan ese programa lo usaba en la Universidad, pero me engome con el Proteus 8 asi que volvi a instalarlo para volver a la acción con los Amplificadores


Contraseña para abrir la simulación del ZFC en Multisim es: Cyrax


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros les aporto el Diagrama de la simulación del Crown XLS 602, funcionando estupendamente, le hice los ajustes necesarios y corregi varios errores, sin que se perdiera el diseño Crown, ahí pueden comparar, hacer sus respectivas simulaciones, modificaciones y corregir los errores, esta funcionando a full range.
> 
> Cuando vi que un compañero lo estaba armando y con ese diagrama , me puse en la tarea de corregirlo porque es tenas armar un amplificador que aparentemente funciona, en mi caso me pondré a armarlo para comparar esos ajustes que realice, para ponerlos en la practica y asi aprender mucho mas de estos Crown eso si hare un PCB propio porque no me gusta copiar el trabajo de otras personas, se aprende muchísimo mas construyendo lo que uno mismo hace, asi se equivoque uno mucho o no tenga mucho conocimiento, la idea es hacer las cosas con nuestro propio esfuerzo que es lo mas gratificante
> 
> Solo me queda decirles Cyrax Wins Flawless Victory, toca unirnos para combatir con los diagramas de Shao Kahn
> 
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=8149.0;attach=40490;image​



amigo cyrax cuentame esta simulacion esta funcionando me gustaria saber ha y otra cosa la podrias subir con mas resolucion la subo al 400% y se ve borrosa


----------



## vargasmongo3435

jose31 dijo:


> amigo cyrax cuentame esta simulacion esta funcionando me gustaria saber ha y otra cosa la podrias subir con mas resolucion la subo al 400% y se ve borrosa




 Comapañero jose31 te subi una imagen en jpg con una resolucion de 600 pa que veas  te lo dejo en este archivo comprimido sin contraseña y una imagen para el foro 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros aporto la simulación en Multisim 12 completico del Crown XLS 602 Fusionado con el Amplificador Zener (ZFC) Bueno baje el programa para poder compartir y ayudar a quienes desen armar este amplificador fusionado.
> 
> Les cuento que se me había ido la resistencia de 3.3k no se como aprecio ahí la R Fantasma esa resistencia debe tener un valor de 120Ω a 170Ω, mil disculpas por ese pequeño error
> 
> THD: 0.2% √
> Potencia Eficaz: 513.270W √
> Fuente de ±80V DC √
> Amplitud: 310 mVp √
> 
> Para el compañero Juan Vargas, bueno tenias unos pequeños errores en la simulación del diagrama, tenias un pequeño corto que va del MJE al Condensador de 1uF y otras cosas pero muy pequeñas de resolver, pero esto es muy importante porque con una falla pequeña no se puede realizar la simulación bien, un pequeño consejo cuando le coloques fusibles trata de ponerlos minimo de 20Amp por si no explotan JAJA solo se queman, en el Multisim no hay necesidad de colocarle BATT como se usa en el Proteus, solo le colocas el Voltaje +VCC y Voltaje -VDD o VEE, también tenias el Osciloscopio y el generador mal configurados, es importante tenerlos estupendamente para obtener una buena señal, por eso te generaba 8W ahora puedes obtener de 515W a 715W según ajustes las bias, No de TR y claro esta una buena Fuente.
> 
> Mañana subo el Crown XLS 602 Funcionando estupendo en Multisim 12, porque veo muchos aquí usan ese programa lo usaba en la Universidad, pero me engome con el Proteus 8 asi que volvi a instalarlo para volver a la acción con los Amplificadores
> 
> 
> Contraseña para abrir la simulación del ZFC en Multisim es: Cyrax



el fichero sale dañado no lo puedo extraer aun con la contraseña que pusiste


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros aporto la Simulación del Amplificador Crown XLS 602 completico en Multisim 12, funcionando estupendamente, le hice unos buenos ajustes, corregí algunos errores y quedo súper full no mas miren los Datos.

THD: 0.1%  √
Potencia Eficaz: 637 W  √
Impedancia: 4Ω
Fuente de : ±85V DC √
Amplitud: 325 mVp √ = 638W a Ful Range.
Amplitud: 275 mVp = 470W va como el viento.

Ahora voy hacer un Nuevo PCB pero en 2 partes, una la del Driver de este amplificador y otro para solo los TR de Potencia muy similar al de Megatech XLS 602

Entre todos sacaremos este amplificador adelante, funcionando estupendamente, Compañero Vargas te quedo estupendo el Video Crown Cyrax, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, me da mucha alegría que gusto, y como tu dices no se puede pedir mas nada ya tu sabes, si regulando la R Gain se puede obtener buenas potencias, pero recuerda que también se debe colocar a espejo con la R Gain en la entrada del par diferencial.

También se que para todos mis compañeros que estén construyendo este Crown XLS 602, le será muy útil el material.

Para el compañero Jose31, el archivo adjuntado del Crown Fusion Zener, funciona muy bien al igual que la simulación por alguna razón la subi no crees, tu mismo debes mirarla y darte cuanta por ti mismo que esta funcionando perfectamente, hasta el compañero Juan Vargas hizo un video de la simulación, si te sale dañado es porque escribes mal la contraseña, no hagas copy paste, escríbela letra a letra, la primera letra esta en mayúscula debes escribirla asi idéntica vale:

Listo corregido lo de los TIP31CG y TIP32CG 3Amp a 100V sin ninguna distorsión a 100us/Div, Amplitud de 295 a Full y va estupendamente, con un THD de 0.1%  como se dice al que quiera mas que le piquen Caña, si quieren usar unos mas Robustos los TIP34 y TIP33 Van full eso si estos necesitan mas corriente. 


Cyrax 

Sin espacios ni nada

Contraseña para abrir la simulación del Crown XLS 602 es: Cyrax


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Pues claro Cyrax, bueno el porciento de "THD" total armonic distorcion es un poquito altito porque se esta llevando el amplificador casi a cliping "distorcion"  a 600 watts pero recuerda para producir una pontencia tan grande se nesesita por obligacion al menos un transformador toroidal de lo menos 900VA (voltio amperes) y no minimo de 30,000uF de fuentes de capacitores los capacitores deben ser de 100V de tolerancia  y el rectificador de ser de 35 amperes a 400V 0 600V "bridge rectifier" puente rectificadora 

bueno para producir  de la fuente supplidora para los que no lo sabian se que muchas personas en este foro saben esta formula lo voy a poner para los que no saben, +85V 0 - 85V  "( 0 ) es center tap" 1.414 x 60 = 84.84V   approximate , tambien es posible  usando 55V AC 1.414 x 55 = 77.77V DC pero con los capacitores sube un 5% a 10% 3 a 5 voltios mas un poquito mas, so casi llegaria al voltage deseado de 85V DC Para los que son nuevos en este for por favor respeten los voltajes de fuentes suplidoras, simpre usen cables de pruba que le dicen "aligator clips" no quisiera saber que alguien le paso una desgracia cuidesen 85 mas 85 voltios son 170 voltios es algo serio que se deve respetar. 

Estas images son de 2 typos de capacitores uno de 10,000uF 100V y el otro de 6800uF 100V so hay 2 opciones la primera es cara la segunda no tanto pero abria que tener mas en paralelo para optener mas  µ faradios 6800uF x 6 = 40800uF olvide mensionar algo, depende las bocinas que se ponga a 4Ω debe tener por lo menos fusible de 15 amperes en la fuente suplidora y 10 cuando se usa 8Ω pero estamos habando si uno es "hard core" por mi parte yo la llevaria a 8Ω las bocinas para que los power transisores trabajen sin mucha carga o mejor no dicho muy baja impedancia, compañero Cyrax deje una foto hecha a dibujo para que hagas el esquematico del power supply tiene "snubbing caps" de 47nF a 100V para minimisar la entrada de las distorciones del transformador toroidal en el rectificador, tambien le puse unos como dicen "bleeder resistors" no se como le llaman ustedes son resistencias para descargar los capacitores de la fuente, son de 6k8 a 2 o 3 vatios y por ultimo unos filtros de 100nF en la salidas para filtrar cualquier impuresa que salga de los "mains" impuresas de la fuente supplidora. 

Estoy muy contento que me estoy entreteniendo buscandole opciones a Crown espero que otros compañeros metan mano y ayuden con cualquier sugerencia se lo agradeseria mucho en verdad.


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Juan el amplificador funciona estupendamente de 400W a 500W con la Fuente entre ±75V a ±85V DC, ello también hay que verlo es en la practica, en cuanto al Trafo por mi no hay problema he hecho varios Trafos para potencias mas grandes de 90V 0 90V AC, pero para muchos compañeros le va ser de mucha utilidad tu aporte, este amplificador es de Mediano poder, asi que con un Trafo sea Normal, FT SMPS o Toroidal de 55V 0 55V a 63V 0 63V AC, el normal con unos 3.8cm x 8cm con AWG No 18, y con 10Amp a 15Amp va como una flecha, si el puente rectificador debe ser minimo de 35Amp a 400V, aquí el voltaje de entrada es de 110V a 60Hz es una pluma , en cuanto a los condensadores para el filtrado, con unos 4 o 6 de 4.700uF a 10.000uF de 100V a 125V va pleno, el amplificador Original Crown usa 4 Filtros por canal, con sus 8 TR finales, vota una potencia eficaz obtenida de 425W por canal a 4Ω, pues si con una impedancia de 8Ω trabaja mas relajado, pero con un buen disipador con Tunel fan cuádruple, eso a 4Ω anda estupendo estos amplificadores son de trabajo mediano asi que no hay problema, he llevado amplificadores hasta impedancias de 1.5Ω y andan como el viento, la verdad no me preocupa la Fuente, me preocupa mas que pueda obtener buenos Transistores, porque con uno Falso me tira el proyecto al piso.

Cuando tenga el PCB bien Pro lo adjunto asi vamos organizándolo mejor, hay algo que si hay que organizar y hacer la simulación con un buen circuito Clipping, sea a transistores o con el LM358, también hacer un circuito con control de temperatura y Fan sea con un CD4066 o con un Lm311 quedaría a Full , porque por ahí vi el Blance Input Bridge y va estupendamente, todo eso se ira implementando para obtener un buen Crown

Con la ayuda de todos será un éxito eso si entre mas completico este será mucho mas estupendo.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero Juan el amplificador funciona estupendamente de 400W a 500W con la Fuente entre ±75V a ±85V DC, ello también hay que verlo es en la practica, en cuanto al Trafo por mi no hay problema he hecho varios Trafos para potencias mas grandes de 90V 0 90V AC, pero para muchos compañeros le va ser de mucha utilidad tu aporte, este amplificador es de Mediano poder, asi que con un Trafo sea Normal, FT SMPS o Toroidal de 55V 0 55V a 63V 0 63V AC, el normal con unos 3.8cm x 8cm con AWG No 18, y con 10Amp a 15Amp va como una flecha, si el puente rectificador debe ser minimo de 35Amp a 400V, aquí el voltaje de entrada es de 110V a 60Hz es una pluma , en cuanto a los condensadores para el filtrado, con unos 4 o 6 de 4.700uF a 10.000uF de 100V a 125V va pleno, el amplificador Original Crown usa 4 Filtros por canal, con sus 8 TR finales, vota una potencia eficaz obtenida de 425W por canal a 4Ω, pues si con una impedancia de 8Ω trabaja mas relajado, pero con un buen disipador con Tunel fan cuádruple, eso a 4Ω anda estupendo estos amplificadores son de trabajo mediano asi que no hay problema, he llevado amplificadores hasta impedancias de 1.5Ω y andan como el viento, la verdad no me preocupa la Fuente, me preocupa mas que pueda obtener buenos Transistores, porque con uno Falso me tira el proyecto al piso.
> 
> Cuando tenga el PCB bien Pro lo adjunto asi vamos organizándolo mejor, hay algo que si hay que organizar y hacer la simulación con un buen circuito Clipping, sea a transistores o con el LM358, también hacer un circuito con control de temperatura y Fan sea con un CD4066 o con un Lm311 quedaría a Full , porque por ahí vi el Blance Input Bridge y va estupendamente, todo eso se ira implementando para obtener un buen Crown
> 
> Con la ayuda de todos será un éxito eso si entre mas completico este será mucho mas estupendo.



Comañero Cyrax vas a hacer el PCB? que piensas si tu y yo hacemos el PCB de 2 verciones diferetes que piensas? es que yo ago los PCB a manera que sean facil de transferir a planchado, recuerda que las pistas lo minimo es de 1.5 mm para las señales y hast 5 a 6 milimetros a las pistas de alta tencion mira un ejemplo solamnete mira este diseño que no es mio pero de aqui fue que aprendi bastante hace 2 años atras.  les dejo este archivo para que vean, bueno pues si vas a ponerlo a PCB pues de acuerdo a como quede lo vamos a moldear para uso comunidad de este foro. pero, hay que probarlos nosotros primero antes de decir que oficialmente este aprobado por nosotros vale? 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Comañero Cyrax vas a hacer el PCB? que piensas si tu y yo hacemos el PCB de 2 verciones diferetes que piensas? es que yo ago los PCB a manera que sean facil de transferir a planchado, recuerda que las pistas lo minimo es de 1.5 mm para las señales y hast 5 a 6 milimetros a las pistas de alta tencion mira un ejemplo solamnete mira este diseño que no es mio pero de aqui fue que aprendi bastante hace 2 años atras. les dejo este archivo para que vean, bueno pues si vas a ponerlo a PCB pues de acuerdo a como quede lo vamos a moldear para uso comunidad de este foro. pero, hay que probarlos nosotros primero antes de decir que oficialmente este aprobado por nosotros vale?
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 

Compañero Vargasmongo, tu puedes hacer el PCB que gustes y a tu manera, sea que hagas tu porpio PCB, reformando el PCB de Tastech o del compañero Modultronic, que con el programa Spring Layout es super fácil rutear, porque es solo colocar la imagen BPM ahí y copiar y modificarlo

Cuando tenga el PCB lo adjunto, eso si cuando tenga el driver construido y funcionando, porque de todas maneras hay que realizarle las pruebas, y para subir un PCB sin haberlo probado en la practica me parece tenas

En cuanto a  imprimirlo y plancharlo, casi no uso la transferencia termica, uso la Serigrafía y lacas Fotosensibles los PCB quedan estupendos con acabados muy buenos, con antisolder, mascara de componentes con tinta UV y cosas asi, pues si tu tienes mas de 2 años de experiencia en realizar PCB te quedara estupendo, porque el que mostraste anterior el planchado se te iba corriendo las pistas un poco

Bueno compañero de aprobar nosotros el PCB Crown oficialmente me parece algo no muy bien visto no se, porque pues cualquier compañero lo puede realizar y aportar, tenga mucha experiencia en diseño de PCB o no mucha experiencia, lo mas importante es poder ayudarnos en este proyecto, por eso me tome la tarea de realizar los ajustes y correcciones de los diagramas adjuntos, ya con las simulaciones que compartí del Crown XLS 602 Fusionado con el amplificador Zener y el Crown XLS 602 Full, de ahí pueden autorutear sus PCB y hacer los ajustes según sus experiencias en este tema.

Se preguntaran porque no subi la simulación en Proteus, lo que pasa es que los diseñe con Proteus 8, y cuando trate de abrirlos con una versión anterior no abrieron, pero si alguno tiene la ultima versión con gusto los subo, o mas despuesito los aporto con una versión mas anterior de proteus que se que aquí manejan entre la 7.7 a la 7.10 vale.





			
				jose31 dijo:
			
		

> gracias compadre esta de maravilla que honda
> 
> mañana con calma me pondre hacer el pcb


 
Con gusto compañero para eso estamos compadre para ayudarnos y si mejor es hacer un PCB con calmita relajados, no estamos compitiendo no hay prisa, la verdad ando algo ocupado no me dedico mucho armar amplificadores, pero eso no significa que no sepa del tema, pero lo poco que se lo he ido aportando, eso si como lo pueden notar muy ordenado todo y funcionado estupendo

Cualquier duda que tengas con gusto entre todos nos echamos una manopor lo que veo te gustan también los amplificadores de Megatech, estoy por terminar el TRB-3600 en Bridge ese amplificador es estupendo, vi que estabas haciendo el TR-7007 al fin lo terminaste


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros les aporto el Diagrama de la simulación del Crown XLS 602, funcionando estupendamente, le hice los ajustes necesarios y corregi varios errores, sin que se perdiera el diseño Crown, ahí pueden comparar, hacer sus respectivas simulaciones, modificaciones y corregir los errores, esta funcionando a full range.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=8149.0;attach=40490;image​



Hola amigo Cyrax, en primer lugar felicitarte por este excelente trabajo, un gran aporte, fíjate que corriendo tu simulación y abriendo un poco mas la escala de tiempo a 100 ms. se alcanza a ver una pequeña distorsion  en el punto de cruce, generalmente la hace en el semiciclo negativo, estoy abriendo tu simulacion en el multisim 12, no tengo mucha experiencia en estos temas y no se si esta distorsion sea normal o aceptable. ya me tocara investigar mas al respecto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Cyrax

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo Cyrax, en primer lugar felicitarte por este excelente trabajo, un gran aporte, fíjate que corriendo tu simulación y abriendo un poco mas la escala de tiempo a 100 ms. se alcanza a ver una pequeña distorsion en el punto de cruce, generalmente la hace en el semiciclo negativo, estoy abriendo tu simulacion en el multisim 12, no tengo mucha experiencia en estos temas y no se si esta distorsion sea normal o aceptable. ya me tocara investigar mas al respecto.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


 
Compañero Delphos gracias por tus comentarios, no es normal lo que pasa y fíjate que se coló un TIP33G en las pruebas estaba por decírselos que lo cambiaran, no solo porque en el PCB uno es mas grande si no que también unos soportan mas corriente y voltaje que otros, gracias por el detalle de la distorsión, el TIP33 ese es de mas corriente unos 10Apm, cambia los TIP PNP por unos TIP32CG y en el NPN por unos TIP31G, como sabrás son de 3Amp a 100V y estos deben estar bien parejitos, también y según como les den uso por robustez en el PCB, como también por el voltaje y corriente de estos mismos, unos TIP34 y TIP33 van como el viento pero consumen mas corriente

Cámbialos y me comentas si aun notas esa pequeña distorsión, que es producida por el TIP que necesita mas corriente asi de simple, bueno en esto si hay que saber un poquito de Amplificadores para corregir, ajustar y también fusionar amplificadores entre si, estoy por ajustar, corregir o hasta fusionar la Spain me gusta esa potencia con otro amplificador para que quede estupendo.

Mira la imagen y notaras que ya no hay ninguna distorsión el amplificador, quedo estupendo super limpio y va como el viento, bueno y también me voy corriendo como el viento a editar ese pequeño detalle para que les quede a Full, listo ya quedo super Full ahí lo pueden comprobar que quedo estupendo: 



Amplitud: 295 mVp √
Escala: 100us/Div √
Potencia Eficaz: 653W √
Frecuencia 1KHZ √

CYRAX WINS


----------



## Cyrax

vargasmongo3435 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno voy a ver haciendo esos cambios de mister Cyrax , esto es una chuleria !!!!!! "I like it a lot"  "me gusta un monton"
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 
Compañero ya hice los cambios ve y mira en el archivo que adjunte anteriormente del Crown XLS 602
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/805085/


----------



## cevv

compañero *vargasmongo3435 ese amplificador * Apex B500.pdf que tal es? lo has probado?


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> cambia los TIP PNP por unos TIP32CG y en el NPN por unos TIP31G, como sabrás son de 3Amp a 100V y estos deben estar bien parejitos, también y según como les den uso por robustez en el PCB, como también por el voltaje y corriente de estos mismos, unos TIP34 y TIP33 van como el viento pero consumen mas corriente
> 
> Cámbialos y me comentas si aun notas esa pequeña distorsión,
> 
> 
> 
> Amplitud: 295 mVp √
> Escala: 100us/Div √
> Potencia Eficaz: 653W √
> Frecuencia 1KHZ √
> 
> CYRAX WINS



Hola amigo Cyrax, siguiendo tu consejo cambie los Tr TIP y efectivamente, desaparecio la distorcion, excelente, la simulación sale limpia, y mis respetos, no cabe duda que eres un gran conocedor del tema.
Gracias por el aporte y bueno, ahora a trabajar con el PCB.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

cevv dijo:


> compañero *vargasmongo3435 ese amplificador * Apex B500.pdf que tal es? lo has probado?




 Si ese amplificador a sido ensamblado por muchas personas no eh podido tener el placer todavia de ensamblarlo pero lo que hice fue copiarlo para mas tarde mira este link de YouTube pa que veas  



 yo apoyo a todos los que comparten sus conocimientos  

ATTN
Juan Vargas





Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero ya hice los cambios ve y mira en el archivo que adjunte anteriormente del Crown XLS 602
> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20081207011558/mortalkombat/es/images/6/67/Cyrax-gif1.gifhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/805085/




es tardesito aca pero lo voy a chequear Cyrax  thank you very much  nota: la animacion de Cyrax esta cool 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## gregoriorg

Valdelomar dijo:


> El que yo uso amigo es el PCB WIZARD y me va muy bien. Pruebalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo ambos circuitos de los operacionales son idénticos, según tu PCB veo que esta igual al esquemático. La única diferencia que veo es la conexión del switch. En los terminales que indicas lo has echo al revés, pero a mi parecer debería funcionar igual, solo que ahora lo controlarías en modo bridge con el otro potenciometro y no con el que indica el amigo modultronic. De todas maneras le daré otra miradita


 
Gracias por contestar a mi duda compañero Valdelomar, el  PCB que hise es identico al del compañero modultonik (solo lo hice porque queria practicar y porque yo lo calco a la placa fenolica, esta en modo espejo con respecto al de modultronik) La duda es que al comparar el diagrama con el PCB del compañero modultonik entendi que una pin del Swich no esta conectada como indica el diagrama.( segun yo debe ser como lo marco con una linea verde en el PCB de modultronik y en el mismo diagrma)
Otra cosa que quieroque veas es que no son identicos los opercionales ya que la pin 6 del operacional que marco mo IC 1 se ba a tierra por una R de 10K y la pin 6 del otro se ba a una pin del Sw. pero si dises que asi funciona asi lo hare,nuebamente gracias por la atencion, luego comento el resultado.Saludos





Valdelomar dijo:


> El que yo uso amigo es el PCB WIZARD y me va muy bien. Pruebalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo ambos circuitos de los operacionales son idénticos, según tu PCB veo que esta igual al esquemático. La única diferencia que veo es la conexión del switch. En los terminales que indicas lo has echo al revés, pero a mi parecer debería funcionar igual, solo que ahora lo controlarías en modo bridge con el otro potenciometro y no con el que indica el amigo modultronic. De todas maneras le daré otra miradita


 
Compañero Valdelomar subo otro archivo donde remarco la conexion del Sw. del PCB de la Input Bridge del compañero Modultronik aver si me hago entender, Me dirijoal compañero Valdelomar porque fue el unico que contesto a mi duda que plantie alforo. Saludos a todos


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero @gregoriorg, el circuito del compañero va estupendo yo mismo lo revise, no hay ningún error, creo que estas un poco confundido con el Switch, cuando esta activo el switch se balancea y se controla de forma dual ( Stereo ) con los potes, cuando esta inactivo trabaja en modo de puente, adjunte una imagen para que te hagas una idea, los conectores en rojo indican que esta activo y los azules inactivo, como vez solo trabaja el switch mono cuando esta en Bridge, el interruptur funciona de forma lineal, si solo quieres controlar tu amplificador de ambos canales, colocas 2 Jumpers como se ven los 2 conectores rojos o lo dejas activo asi puedes controlar la ganancia del Crown, este circuito del compañero Modultronic esta muy completo y estupendo


----------



## proteus7

He estado simulando el circuito balanced  de modultronic  y cuando esta en modo mono las señales estan simetricas pero, cuando lo paso a modo bridge  las señales ya no estan simetricas, una señal es mas pequeña   adjunto 3 imagenes  para que observen   

---Primera imagen   se aprecia que  en modo mono las señales son simetricas

---Segunda imagen   esta en modo bridge  y solo se ve  una sinosoide,  y es porque en el osciloscopio  estoy sumando los canales A+B. y alli  no se veria el problema y por tanto un amplificador estaria trabajando mas que el otro.

----Tercera imagen  ahi pueden ver como una señal es mas grande que la otra en modo bridge  alli estoy analizanado  la sinusoide positiva y la negativa por separado.

alguien ya lo simulo? 
o corrijanme si estoy en un error


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros aporto la simulación completa del Crown XLS 602 con el Balance Input & Bridge del compañero Modultronic, que es el mismo diagrama de Evens Audio 

Funciona estupendamente, aquí pueden verlo en acción en Bridge son 1.3Kw

Amplitud IN XLR Dual: 80 mVp √ va estupendamente
Potencia Eficaz por canal: 660W a Full Range y a Full Volumen
THD: 0.2% 

Control Balance perfecto√
Modo Puente perfecto se controla con el Pote Gain Master L (Izquierdo) √
Para accionar el Switch con Barra SPC.

La simulación esta diseñada con Multisim 12, para abrirla deben tener esa versión, También tener buena Ram para poner en marcha la Simulación estupendamente, ahí pueden comparar los parámetros.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros aporto la simulación completa del Crown XLS 602 con el _*Balance Input & Bridge del compañero Modultronic,*_ que es el mismo diagrama de Evens Audio



Si no me equivoco el esquema lo publiqué yo aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/


Yo revisaría la respuesta a frecuencia de tu simulación ya que que no es buena.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hey Compañero Cyrax ya has empesado el layout? es que he estado ocupado con uno de un amigo de Brazil que queria que le hisiera un layout para el ya que el no sabe y le hise el favor mira como quedo: so hoy puedo empesar el layout the 602 , bueno en estas imagenes solo son art concept para el "output" la salida el predriver debe creo ser separada tal y como el original a coneccion de cables, any way bro, esto esta en proseso de diseño faltan los componentes de escoger los heat sinks y mucho que ver, no es facil toma mucho tiempo  
si hay alguan actualisacion voy a estar pendiente, cuando estaba haciendo el layout de Dx Super A me tarde casi un mes, siempre salen errores a ultima hora so "watch out" analisen bien please .. 

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## Cyrax

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no me equivoco el esquema lo publiqué yo aquí:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/
> 
> 
> Yo revisaría la respuesta a frecuencia de tu simulación ya que que no es buena.


 
Gracias compañero Fogonazo por la observación mirare haber que tal, pero quiero decirte que tu simulación esta incompleta fíjate que el diagrama que no es el mismo, tomaste los operacionales de entrada igual que los de salida, mi simulación del Balance Input & Bridge, funciona sola con muy buena respuesta, si gustas sepáralo aparte y me cuentas, porque ya conectándolo en puente con el Crown es otra cosa muy distinta de simularlo la cosa se agranda , haz la prueba conectando tu simulación en modo de puente y me cuentas, Yo había visto tu simulación hace días y hasta la probé con el Crown, pero da una distorsión muy grande y no funciono, para balancearla si va estupendamente pero en modo puente se pasa mucho, los 500 mVp que le inyectas es mucho, mínimo seria unos 120 mVp, recuerda que la simulación esta a Full Range, si regulas los Gain a 70% ahí si le podes poner una amplitud de 340mVp y va estupendamente, haz las pruebas y me comentas.





vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hey Compañero Cyrax ya has empesado el layout? es que he estado ocupado con uno de un amigo de Brazil que queria que le hisiera un layout para el ya que el no sabe y le hise el favor mira como quedo: so hoy puedo empesar el layout the 602 , bueno en estas imagenes solo son art concept para el "output" la salida el predriver debe creo ser separada tal y como el original a coneccion de cables, any way bro, esto esta en proseso de diseño faltan los componentes de escoger los heat sinks y mucho que ver, no es facil toma mucho tiempo
> si hay alguan actualisacion voy a estar pendiente, cuando estaba haciendo el layout de Dx Super A me tarde casi un mes, siempre salen errores a ultima hora so "watch out" analisen bien please ..
> 
> ATTN
> Juan Vargas


 
Si compañero ya hice el Layout del Driver esta en prueba, aun no lo he pasado a la practica, estoy luchando con el Balance Input , hasta ahora esta en pruebas haber que tal porque quiero adaptarlo al Crown, tampoco he tenido mucho tiempo pero cuando tenga algún avance lo adjunto


----------



## Fogonazo

Los operacionales se colocaron con igual configuración porque no justifico dar ganancia al esquema.

Y el problema de tu simulación en lo concerniente a respuesta a frecuencia se encuentra en los amplificadores.


----------



## Cyrax

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los operacionales se colocaron con igual configuración porque no justifico dar ganancia al esquema.
> 
> Y el problema de tu simulación en lo concerniente a respuesta a frecuencia se encuentra en los amplificadores.


 
Gracias compañero Fogonazo si eso estaba viendo, la simulación la hice tal cual a la del compañero Modultronic, claro esta con ajustes va estupendamente, hasta ahora le estoy haciendo pruebas y no he tenido problemas, luego mirare la respuesta del Crown para afinarlo como un violín, muchas gracias por la observación la tendre muy en cuenta en el armado

Aquí comparto la simulación del compañero Modultronic y Evens Audio solo del Modulo BL-1, con su diagrama Original 

http://www.evensaudio.com/page/download.un

Diagrama BL-1 Evens Audio.

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B5O4...Tg0YjQtOWJkNzg0OTgyMGM4&export=download&hl=en

Listo compañeros ya lo voy afinando con el Bridgees cuestión de irlo ajustando según la ganancia para obtener una buena respuesta


Amplitud: 340 mVp √ balance input & Bridge.
THD: 0.01
Potencia Eficaz por canal 450W en Bridge casi un 1KW para quemas
Gain: 60% va como el viento


----------



## jose31

Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Fogonazo si eso estaba viendo, la simulación la hice tal cual a la del compañero Modultronic, claro esta con ajustes va estupendamente, hasta ahora le estoy haciendo pruebas y no he tenido problemas, luego mirare la respuesta del Crown para afinarlo como un violín, muchas gracias por la observación la tendre muy en cuenta en el armado
> 
> Aquí comparto la simulación del compañero Modultronic y Evens Audio solo del Modulo BL-1, con su diagrama Original
> 
> http://www.evensaudio.com/page/download.un
> 
> Diagrama BL-1 Evens Audio.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B5O4...Tg0YjQtOWJkNzg0OTgyMGM4&export=download&hl=en
> 
> Listo compañeros ya lo voy afinando con el Bridgees cuestión de irlo ajustando según la ganancia para obtener una buena respuesta
> 
> 
> Amplitud: 340 mVp √ balance input & Bridge.
> THD: 0.01
> Potencia Eficaz por canal 450W en Bridge casi un 1KW para quemas
> Gain: 60% va como el viento



amigo cyrax no he podido abrir el archivo en multisin 12 me dice que el archivo no es compatible no se que version tienes  tu tienes algun link donde lo pueda descargar


----------



## Cyrax

jose31 dijo:


> amigo cyrax no he podido abrir el archivo en multisin 12 me dice que el archivo no es compatible no se que version tienes tu tienes algun link donde lo pueda descargar


 
Compañero jose31, es Multisim 12 puedes descargar Multisim Edición Educacional o para profesionales la que tengo Yo, ahí te dan la pruebita por 30 días, asi puedes ver todas las simulaciones y en un palzo de 30 días puedes relizar tus proyectos 

http://www.ni.com/multisim/try/esa/


----------



## Valdelomar

gregoriorg dijo:


> Gracias por contestar a mi duda compañero Valdelomar, el  PCB que hise es identico al del compañero modultonik (solo lo hice porque queria practicar y porque yo lo calco a la placa fenolica, esta en modo espejo con respecto al de modultronik) La duda es que al comparar el diagrama con el PCB del compañero modultonik entendi que una pin del Swich no esta conectada como indica el diagrama.( segun yo debe ser como lo marco con una linea verde en el PCB de modultronik y en el mismo diagrma)
> Otra cosa que quieroque veas es que no son identicos los opercionales ya que la pin 6 del operacional que marco mo IC 1 se ba a tierra por una R de 10K y la pin 6 del otro se ba a una pin del Sw. pero si dises que asi funciona asi lo hare,nuebamente gracias por la atencion, luego comento el resultado.Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Estimado Gregoriorg, verificando nuevamente el PCB para el Bridge de Modultronic resuelvo que no habría problema alguno en hacerlo, por que es correcto. PD: Tu PCB se ve muy bien. Saludos.


----------



## edwars

le pregunto al amigo vargasmongo3435 si la placa que estaba haciendo le trabajo, estoy interesado en fabricar un power de estos, tengo 16 transistores de un Peavey CS800 y los utilizaría...


----------



## vargasmongo3435

edwars dijo:


> le pregunto al amigo vargasmongo3435 si la placa que estaba haciendo le trabajo, estoy interesado en fabricar un power de estos, tengo 16 transistores de un Peavey CS800 y los utilizaría...




Bueno yo no he podido terminarla porque estoy corto de plata y solo tengo 2 pares de transistores no me quiero arriesgar a que se me queme y otra cosa tampoco puedo probarla porque me transformador es muy bajito de VA voltio amperes so se va a quedar corto tambien  hay lo tengo no mas al menos ya la empese 

ATTN
Vargas


----------



## amado lora

el diseño de la placa se ve bien lo que note mal es el listado de piezas que esta en ella que aporto segun la lista el compañero modultronic si se fijan la mayoria de dravier son 288 y 287 pero si lo montan como se ve no funciona. los pin de las patas no coinsiden para mi viene como ta para que funcione con nte 290 o se rediseña el impreso  para 288 y 287


----------



## Cyrax

amado lora dijo:


> el diseño de la placa se ve bien lo que note mal es el listado de piezas que esta en ella que aporto segun la lista el compañero modultronic si se fijan la mayoria de dravier son 288 y 287 pero si lo montan como se ve no funciona. los pin de las patas no coinsiden para mi viene como ta para que funcione con nte 290 o se rediseña el impreso para 288 y 287


 
Compañero amado lora, de que transistores NTE estas hablando que hay que cambiar, he estado armando el Driver y hay que hacerle unos pequeños ajustes, el PCB de Tastech hay que ajustar un par de cosas entre ellas aumentar las resistencias de 470Ω a 1W, porque estas tienden a quemarse si son de 1/2w, también hay que ajustar la resistencia de 1K que va en serie con el condensador de 100uF/50V según el numero de transistores que desee uno instalar, de resto hasta ahora va estupendamente

He estado súper ocupado pero apenas tenga el Crown Funcionando a 1.000 subo el PCB , eso si lo estoy construyendo es de 300W por canal pero con PCB Horizontal no Lineal como el del compañero Modultronic, con solo Dual Balance Input el Bridge lo quite no me convencio su funcionamiento por mucho que intente resolver el problema, el PCB del compañero Modultronic come mucho espacio y los Transistores de Salida disipan mas calor al estar ubicados en una sola región del disipador, es mejor instalarlos equitativamente en todo el disipador y la mejor manera es Horizontalmente.


----------



## amado lora

hola compañero cirax,el pcb que subieron que es a color y blanco y negro tanbien. en el pcb Q1 la base ta conetada en serie con R8 de 10k que ba a tierra en tu esquematico que simulaste es de 100k,aqui tan conetadas a R5 yR6 QUE en tu esquematico son R10 yR14 lo que sucede es que ban conectada al colector de dicho transistor y en este tan en la base      osea que el colector aqui ba en serie con R8 y luego conecta a r6 y r5 que aki tan conectadas a la base de dicho transistor


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Modultronic dijo:


> Fuente Rectificada a suministrar +/- 80V DC, Transformador de 65V 0 65V AC Corriente de 10Amp, 100% comprobado y funcionando



Disculpen, estaba haciendo cuentas de la fuente y dice que ±80vcc a 10 Ampreres, pero luego luego dice puedo usar transformador de 65v 0v 65v, esto al rectificarlo seria ±92vcc , entonces mi duda es: 
Fue un error de escritura o también se puede usar a ±92vcc ???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

amado lora dijo:


> hola compañero cirax,el pcb que subieron que es a color y blanco y negro tanbien. en el pcb Q1 la base ta conetada en serie con R8 de 10k que ba a tierra en tu esquematico que simulaste es de 100k,aqui tan conetadas a R5 yR6 QUE en tu esquematico son R10 yR14 lo que sucede es que ban conectada al colector de dicho transistor y en este tan en la base osea que el colector aqui ba en serie con R8 y luego conecta a r6 y r5 que aki tan conectadas a la base de dicho transistor


 

Compañero amado, creo que estas un poco confundido porque la simulación va estupendamente y esta corregido, lo único que cambia es el valor representativo sea Q1, Q3, R1, R8 etc.

Ten en cuenta es la configuración de pines de los Transistores que se utilizan en los diagramas tanto del Original Crown como los postulados como por ejemplo BF423 la base va a la resistencia de 100K, el colector va a la resistencia de 10K y el emisor a la R de 220, físicamente este transistor según sus pines son ECB , si me muestras imágenes representativas y comparando los errores que según tu tiene, seria mas fácil sacarte de la duda o aclararte










Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen, estaba haciendo cuentas de la fuente y dice que ±80vcc a 10 Ampreres, pero luego luego dice puedo usar transformador de 65v 0v 65v, esto al rectificarlo seria ±92vcc , entonces mi duda es:
> Fue un error de escritura o también se puede usar a ±92vcc ???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Compañero para el Crown de 300W la fuente es de ±63V DC, para el Original XLS 602 fuente de ±73V DC 400W, para el de 500W fuente de ±83V y para el de 700W Máxima fuente ±93V, creo que a eso se refería el compañero Modultronic al tope del Trafo de 65V 0 65V, porque hasta donde se el Driver aguanta desde ±50V hasta ±90V DC, mínimo 200W hasta 600W respectivamente según fuente, modificación en el Driver de la R de 1K del para diferencial según el numero de transistores de potencia ainstalar, para potencias mas de 700W se debe construir el Driver XLS 802 o modificar el XLS 602.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye, pero el driver del XLS 802 lo han subido?? Esque yo solo vi donde el driver del XLS 602 que tiene 8 transistores por rama pero es el mismo driver y no veo el del XLS 802. Me pondrias el enlace?

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Ya volví a leer todo el tema y me hice bolas con tantos diagramas que subieron y tantas modificaciones, ya no se realmente cual es el que funciona bien 
Hasta ahora he descargado estas 3 versiones que adjunto (300w, 600w, 1000w), y segun entiendo: 

-Crown 300w : ±78vcc / 8 Amp. (55vac,0v,55vac) para obtener ≈ 308w @ 4Ω
-Crown 600w: ±92vcc / 10 Amp. (65vac,0v,65vac) para obtener ≈ 455w @ 4Ω
-Crown 1000w: ±99vcc / 12Amp. (70vac,0v,70vac) para obtener ≈ 588w @ 4Ω

Estara bien??


----------



## amado lora

discurpa por el tema, pero en mi pais se conoce como de venta el 287 288 con pin 1 emisor pin 2 base y 3 colector es el que se vende. el k me presentaste a pasado en los corwn macro tech en barios tecnicos aqui que dice el mismo numero pero con los pines contrarios. ya entendi y discurpame pero en esa comfiguracion en mi pais no trabajaba.


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye, pero el driver del XLS 802 lo han subido?? Esque yo solo vi donde el driver del XLS 602 que tiene 8 transistores por rama pero es el mismo driver y no veo el del XLS 802. Me pondrias el enlace?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: Ya volví a leer todo el tema y me hice bolas con tantos diagramas que subieron y tantas modificaciones, ya no se realmente cual es el que funciona bien
> Hasta ahora he descargado estas 3 versiones que adjunto (300w, 600w, 1000w), y segun entiendo:
> 
> -Crown 300w : ±78vcc / 8 Amp. (55vac,0v,55vac) para obtener ≈ 308w @ 4Ω
> -Crown 600w: ±92vcc / 10 Amp. (65vac,0v,65vac) para obtener ≈ 455w @ 4Ω
> -Crown 1000w: ±99vcc / 12Amp. (70vac,0v,70vac) para obtener ≈ 588w @ 4Ω
> 
> Estara bien??


 
Compañero Mastodonte, pues el Crown de 300W con 6 Transistores de potencia esta bien, pero ese se puede alimentar con una fuente de ±65V DC y Trafo de 6 a 8Amp que es el que estoy construyendo

El Crown de 600W ese no es de 600W es de 500W, y se puede alimentar con una fuente de ±85V y Trafo de 10 a 12Amp

El Crown de 1000W no es de 1000W, es de 800W pero ese hay que modificar el Driver para que soporte el voltaje y corriente que requiere de lo contrario cabum , necesita un Voltaje de ±100V de 16 a 18Amp

En cuanto a la potencia eficaz del Crown no solamente esta dada por el Trafo y fuente rectificada y filtrada, hay que realizar el calculo para saber el numero de transistores que debe llevar según impedancia Ω de salida a conectar, también hay que modificar un par de componentes en el Driver para controlar la saturación de recorte según la ganancia a inyectar, al igual modificar el Gain espejo junto a la R que controla las bias fijas dependiendo el numero de transistores de potencia a instalar

En mi caso lo estoy construyendo de 300W por canal porque el driver no da para un amplificador mayor de 500W, para mas W hay que modificarlo y ya no queda como el original que es el Crown XLS 602 de 400W por canal a 4Ω, con voltaje DC entre ±65V a ±78V, así que por ello lo estoy realizando de ese poder






El Crown XLS 802 no se ha subido la Foro, el XLS 802 de conozco es este:





Si te fijas es prácticamente el mismo solo se modifica un poco y se le instala un par de impulsores, para que soporte mas voltaje y corriente, al igual se le puede adaptar mas potencia por ello si necesitas mas potencia te recomiendo que Modifiques el XLS 602 o construyas el XLS 802 MK4

Sitio Oficial Crown XLS 802 http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11139.0


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ya entiendo, entonces en conclusión:

-Con el PDF de 300w si se obtienen 300w RMS con un voltaje entre ±65v a ±78v y corriente de 6 a 8 Amp. (la potencia depende del voltaje y corriente).

-Con el PDF de 600w se obtiene como máximo 500w RMS con un voltaje maximo de ±85v y corriente de 10 a 12 Amp.

-Con el PDF de 1000w no se puede obtener la potencia de 800w RMS porque el driver no esta modificaco para que aguante el voltaje que necesita ( ±100v / 16 a 18 Amp. )

Esta bien asi??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ya entiendo, entonces en conclusión:
> 
> -Con el PDF de 300w si se obtienen 300w RMS con un voltaje entre ±65v a ±78v y corriente de 6 a 8 Amp. (la potencia depende del voltaje y corriente).
> 
> -Con el PDF de 600w se obtiene como máximo 500w RMS con un voltaje maximo de ±85v y corriente de 10 a 12 Amp.
> 
> -Con el PDF de 1000w no se puede obtener la potencia de 800w RMS porque el driver no esta modificaco para que aguante el voltaje que necesita ( ±100v / 16 a 18 Amp. )
> 
> Esta bien asi??
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Sip compañero Mastodonte así esta , calculo para numero de transistores del Crown XLS 602 de 300W son 6 y para el original son 8, con Gain espejo de 38K, para el de 500W son 10 transistores con Gain espejo de 35K, para el Original XLS 602 de 400W numero de transistores son 8 y Gain espejo 39K

Estos cálculos se deben realizar teniendo en cuenta lo que voy a mencionar:

Muy importante saber el Datasheet del Transistor de potencia a instalar como por ejemplo el voltaje máximo que soportan.

http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components2/Datasheet_Sync/66/7890.pdf

Si tenemos el Transistor 2SC5200 máximo voltaje entre el colector y emisor 230V, queremos obtener una potencia de 300W eficaz, hacemos estos pequeños cálculos para obtenerla.

Trafo 8Amp 46V 0 46V = 92V

W=V x I 
W= 92V x 8Amp 
W= 736. El Trafo Por canal nos estaría entregando 368W por canal√

Voltaje a Trabajar de ±65V a ±78V DC de 300W a 400W.

46V 0 46V AC x 1.4141 = ±65V DC√ Mínimo.
55V 0 55V AC x 1.4141 = ±77V DC√ Máximo.


Tomamos el Collector Power Dissipation (Tc = 25°C) del 2SC5200 que es de 150W, para trabajarlo no se debe exigir así que se trabaja entre 100W a 120W de su disipación

I= W / V
I= 100W / 65V
I= 1.5 Amp

Numero de Transistores= 8Amp / 1.5Amp
N= 5 Pero como son complementarios se deben colocar Pares así que instalaríamos 6 Transistores para Obtener 300W eficaz con una fuente de ±65V.

Calcular la potencia eficaz del amplificador funcionado:

VAC²=Voltaje que nos indica el amplificador encendido.

R= Impedancia sea Stereo o Monofónica en este caso seria a 4Ω

W= VAC² / R
W=46V² / 4Ω 
W= 2116/ 4
W= 529 -200W ( 200W corresponde al % de perdida de potencia eficaz )
W= 329 RMS por canal
Fuente a trabajar para 300W es de 46V 0 46V AC 

Bueno eso solo son los cálculos básicos.


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros me tope con el Crown series XLS de Megatech esta en bridge, de ese mismo lo pueden rediseñar para extraer el Crown XLS 402 y 602funciona estupendo ya lo comprobé, solo cambia la configuración de algunos pines en los transistores de reemplazo.


----------



## proteus7

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros me tope con el Crown series XLS de Megatech esta en bridge, de ese mismo lo pueden rediseñar para extraer el Crown XLS 402 y 602funciona estupendo ya lo comprobé, solo cambia la configuración de algunos pines en los transistores de reemplazo.
> 
> http://www.htg2.net/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=59212.0;attach=129738;image



oye cyrax y cual de todos los diagramas esquematicos que hay aqui  es el que acompaña este pcb?


----------



## Cyrax

proteus7 dijo:


> oye cyrax y cual de todos los diagramas esquematicos que hay aqui es el que acompaña este pcb?


 
Compañero proteus7, el diagrama que lo acompaña y que este aquí es el que subí por aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/807178/, pero el diagrama como tal de este PCB no hay solo se encuentra el Layout, pero si te fijas es tomar los 2 Crown adaptarlo en Bridge Monocanal con un solo TL072 eso es todo.

Dejo un avance de como esta quedando el lado layout cobre PCB del Crown XLS 602 de 300W Horizontal, me gusta hacer los PCB en camuflaje se nota, bueno este solo esta en diseño 2D pero el PCB real con el antisolder casi no los hago con el verde UV de siempre, si no que casi todos son camuflados con anticorrosivo se ven estupendos y duran mas sin oxidarse


----------



## proteus7

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero proteus7, el diagrama que lo acompaña y que este aquí es el que subí por aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/807178/, pero el diagrama como tal de este PCB no hay solo se encuentra el Layout, pero si te fijas es tomar los 2 Crown adaptarlo en Bridge Monocanal con un solo TL072 eso es todo.
> 
> Dejo un avance de como esta quedando el lado layout cobre PCB del Crown XLS 602 de 300W Horizontal, me gusta hacer los PCB en camuflaje se nota, bueno este solo esta en diseño 2D pero el PCB real con el antisolder casi no los hago con el verde UV de siempre, si no que casi todos son camuflados con anticorrosivo se ven estupendos y duran mas sin oxidarse




ok gracias, y si se ven bien tus pcb   camuflajeados, saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Cyrax dijo:


> Gracias compañero Fogonazo si eso estaba viendo, la simulación la hice tal cual a la del compañero Modultronic, claro esta con ajustes va estupendamente, hasta ahora le estoy haciendo pruebas y no he tenido problemas, luego mirare la respuesta del Crown para afinarlo como un violín, muchas gracias por la observación la tendre muy en cuenta en el armado
> 
> Aquí comparto la simulación del compañero Modultronic y Evens Audio solo del Modulo BL-1, con su diagrama Original
> 
> http://www.evensaudio.com/page/download.un
> 
> Diagrama BL-1 Evens Audio.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B5O4...Tg0YjQtOWJkNzg0OTgyMGM4&export=download&hl=en
> 
> Listo compañeros ya lo voy afinando con el Bridgees cuestión de irlo ajustando según la ganancia para obtener una buena respuesta
> 
> 
> Amplitud: 340 mVp √ balance input & Bridge.
> THD: 0.01
> Potencia Eficaz por canal 450W en Bridge casi un 1KW para quemas
> Gain: 60% va como el viento



El diagrama de la EVENS C500S que se encientra por aca es muy similar a la Crow

Estaba tratando de simular le evens 500 modificando la crow que subió cyrax la configuración es parecida y los componentes también varían subo un avance


----------



## Cyrax

SERGIOD dijo:


> El diagrama de la EVENS C500S que se encientra por aca es muy similar a la Crow
> 
> Estaba tratando de simular le evens 500 modificando la crow que subió cyrax la configuración es parecida y los componentes también varían subo un avance


 
Buen aporte compañero, en si el que subiste ya lo había fusionado con el Evens 500 y el Evens 500 es el mismo Crown por eso lo ves tan parecido, solo que el señor MK creador de Evens Audio clono el Original Crown XLS 602 a su modo, llamado C500 y luego muchos mas se animaron a clonarlo a su modo, como Megatech, Merge y finalmente Tastech, pero para ese amplificador es mejor dejarle las bias Fijas como el original, porque es mas fácil variar la fuente y transistores de salida según potencia de consumo que con las bias regulables, hay estarlas ajustando a cada nada , tambien la ganancia y otros factores igualmente por esta razón es mejor tenerlas fijas


----------



## Braian111

Hola, amigos de esta gran comunidad, les cuento, que arme el pcb de este crown, (500w) precisamente el del compañero modultronic, y tuve unos problemas:

*No conseguí los trs. de la etapa driver, que serian, 2sa1930 / 2sc5171, así que tenia a manos, un par complementario, de trs. 2sa940 / 2sc2073 que los instale, aunque sea para probar.
También, reemplace el tr. MJE340 por uno 2SD669 (también para probar)

*Como transistores de salida coloque, 2SC5198 y 2SA1941, que tenia disponible suelto y sin usar.

*Tensión que le suministre 70Volts.

He aquí mi problema, cuando lo encendí parecía funcionar de UNA! amplificaba bien!!, y un sonido muy bueno, pero cuando le di mas volumen, precisamente antes de la mitad del potenciómetro de vol. se me puso en corto.
Por lo que inmediatamente desconecte y comprobé transistor por trs. y concluí que se me había quemado un par de transistores de salida, y el par de diodos 1N4004, comprobé todo los demás componentes y estaban bien, así que cambie los diodos, y quite los trs. Quemados (el par) quedándome todos los demás funcionando.

Lo volví a encender y andaba otra vez! pero cuando llegue antes de la mitad de volumen, el transformador de alimentación empezó a emitir un ruido extraño como de un corto enorme!!! (O demasiado consumo) pero el amplificador seguía funcionando, rápidamente toco los transistores de salida, y empezaron a HERVIR literalmente!, por lo que desconecte y comprobé una vez más. Todo estaba Bien para mi sorpresa!, así que probé una vez mas y funcionaba nuevamente, pero entendí que si subía el volumen antes de la mitad del pote de volumen, algo parecía ponerse en corto.

Por lo tanto comencé a realizarle unos cambios que están en el diagrama del compañero Cyrax, que serian más o menos los detallados en el archivo adjunto.

**Probé nuevamente con las modificaciones, y funciona bien, ya le puedo subir más de la mitad del volumen e inclusive todo el volumen que quiera, pero el sonido ya no es el mismo. Los trs. De salida, ya no calientan nada, trabajan fríos, suena fuerte pero no suena como antes. Y cuando lo apago desde el cable de 220v del transformador, queda funcionando hasta que se agota la energia de los capacitores de alimentacion de la fuente...


----------



## eleccortez

Que es no sonar como antes  menos potencia, distorsiona? 
El compañero Cyrax había recomendado realizar modificaciones


----------



## Braian111

eleccortez dijo:


> Que es no sonar como antes  menos potencia, distorsiona?
> El compañero Cyrax había recomendado realizar modificaciones



Hola, Si de sonar ahora suena con esas modificaciones, pero es como que le falta potencia, y cuando tenia los componentes del diagrama modultronic, andaba muy bien, pero al subir el volume, hasta la mitad del pote, automaticamente se ponia "como en corto", y empezaba a recalentar los transistores de salida. Que se encontraban funcionando tibios....hasta entonces. Aparte con esas modificaciones ahora, cuando lo apago, (desenchufo de la red de 220V), queda funcioando hasta agotar la carga de los capacitores de la fuente, cuando con el diseño modultronic, no lo hacia.
Tambien se escucha como una distorcion cuando esta a min. volume.
Slds.


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero @Braian111 que bueno que te sirvieron las modificaciones, como también se lo indicaba a todos los compañeros para que funcione estupendamente hay que modificar algunas cosas, los reemplazos están bien espero que le hayas puesto sus respectivos disipadores, el MJE340 hay que colocarlo junto al disipador de los transistores de salida, dices que le inyectas ±70V DC a que corriente? Cuantos transistores de potencia complementarios le instalaste? Porque nos comentas que se te quemaron 2 los reemplazaste o estas trabajando el amplificador sin esos 2 transistores, porque la potencia disminuirá, como lo indique el Gain de las resistencias a espejo hay que ajustarlas según el numero de transistores, están son encargadas de que el THD del amplificador sea relativamente bajo, y a su vez hay que modificar también la resistencia que va en serie con el condensador de 100uF, en las simulaciones y diagramas que aporte puedes ir ajustando tu amplificador, ten en cuenta que este amplificador necesita de su respectivo protector de parlantes, por ello cuando lo apagas se sigue escuchando hasta que se van descargando los condensadores de filtrado de la fuente, seria interesante que subieras unas fotos o imágenes de tu Crown así te puedo indicar que mas puedes modificar para que te quede súper estupendo

Te dejo el diagrama con algunos ajustes que debes tener muy en cuenta, las resistencias a modificar están encerradas en un circulo de color verde, están se deben ir modificando de acuerdo a la ganancia inyectada y numero de transistores de potencia, si necesitas inyectar mas voltaje al par BF422 en sus emisores modificas R13 de 1K a 820


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Amigos, encontre un Super Driver publicado en el foro por Yiroshi, lo busque en la pagina de Megatech y al parecer es el modelo TR-7007A.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-asiatico-super-driver-600w-1500w-pcb-87044/

http://www.megatech-audio.com/catalog.php?idp=37&page=

Usa 16 transistores y fuente de ±45vcc a ±100vcc pero no se a que corriente, segun aguanta tambien 2 ohms pero no se que opinan.

Cyrax: Sera este el driver que me decias que debia estar modificado para aguantar mas de 800w??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigos, encontre un Super Driver publicado en el foro por Yiroshi, lo busque en la pagina de Megatech y al parecer es el modelo TR-7007A.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-asiatico-super-driver-600w-1500w-pcb-87044/
> 
> http://www.megatech-audio.com/catalog.php?idp=37&page=
> 
> Usa 16 transistores y fuente de ±45vcc a ±100vcc pero no se a que corriente, segun aguanta tambien 2 ohms pero no se que opinan.
> 
> Cyrax: Sera este el driver que me decias que debia estar modificado para aguantar mas de 800w??
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 

Compañero Mastodonte, sobre ese amplificador en un comentario anterior que realice aquí...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/804735/, les comentaba que ese amplificador del compañero Yiroshi es en realidad el TR-7007A de Megatech, hay 3 versiones de este mismo, que es el TR-7007A de 6 impulsores, el TR-New 07 de 4 impulsores y el TRB-3600 en bridge de 12 impulsores, eso si hay que realizarle sus ajustes a cada uno de ellos para que funcionen estupendo.

El TR-7007A con 16 Transistores de potencia complementarios, si tiene una potencia de 800W a +/-95V por canal con una corriente de 18Amp, pero no compañero el amplificador que te digo de 800W es el XLS 802 que se puede modificar el XLS602 para obtener el Crown XLS802, y hay uno mucho mas potente que es el Crown XLS 5000 y XLS 5000ST MK4 ambos son de Megatech.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Perdón, pense que no habian hablado aun del TR-7007A pero bueno ya viendo bien voy a jugar igual un rato con ese diagrama para ajustar todo bien y que me de la potencia lo mas limpia posible.
Solo por curiosidad, esas monstruosidades Crown XLS 5000 y XLS 5000ST MK4 que datos tienen?? (voltaje, corriente, numero de transistores, potencia real, si hay que hacer ajustes, si alguien conoce el diagrama  )

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Perdón, pense que no habian hablado aun del TR-7007A pero bueno ya viendo bien voy a jugar igual un rato con ese diagrama para ajustar todo bien y que me de la potencia lo mas limpia posible.
> Solo por curiosidad, esas monstruosidades Crown XLS 5000 y XLS 5000ST MK4 que datos tienen?? (voltaje, corriente, numero de transistores, potencia real, si hay que hacer ajustes, si alguien conoce el diagrama  )
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Compañero es un buen amplificador y por ello se habla mucho de este mismo, aquí dejo los Layout de estos mismos, algunos PCB se encuentran en el foro solo faltaría el Layout del TBR-3600, porque el PCB y simulación del TR07-New de 4 impulsores en Bridge, el compañero Nuk lo subió en diagramas de amplificadores https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/786958/

Aporto la simulación en Multisim 12 va con el diagrama del Crown XLS 802, es el mismo XLS 602 solo que este es modificado para que trabaje a mas potencia, voltaje y corriente, funciona estupendo que también es prácticamente el mismo XLS 5000/ST, solo es cambiar los impulsores TIP32 y su complemento por unos que soportan mas voltaje y corriente, como por ejemplo los 2SC3858 y su complemento, recuerden que estos necesitan un buen disipador porque disipan mucho mas. 

Crown XLS 802 Megatech

Potencia eficaz: 813W
THD: 0.2%
Amplitud: 285mVp
Voltaje: ±95V 16Amp
Numero de Transistores complementarios 16.

Compañero el Crown XLS 5000 van desde potencias de 700W hasta 1400W por canal, numero de transistores complementarios de 14 a 28 Voltajes entre ±90V hasta ±110V, corrientes entre los 12Amp hasta los 26Amp, este no es tan monstruoso, el TRB-3600 en Bridge puede obtener potencias entre los 1.2KW hasta 1.8KW por canal, porque los 2 puentes TBR en Stereo alcanza los 3.8KW, numero de transistores 72 complementarios, con voltajes de ±100V a 40Amp por Canal.


----------



## SERGIOD

Subo otro esquema para que comparen
El archivo comprimido no es el esquema de 650_watt_rms, si no el de cyrax que subio

PD: Mensaje actualizado


----------



## Cyrax

SERGIOD dijo:


> Subo otro esquema para que comparen
> El archivo comprimido no es el esquema de 650_watt_rms, si no el de cyrax que subio


 
Compañero las resistencias Gain siempre debe ser a espejo, porque R40 de 10K y R8 de 240K puede que en la simulación sea posible pero al armarlo con ese Gain, un buen Gain para el diagrama que modificaste seria R40 de 50K y R8 de 50K con regulación en R7 de 220Ω. También R40=56K y R8=56K Con regulación R7 de 250Ω y mejor inyección en los BF422 R13=560Ω, buen aporte compañero del Crown 650


----------



## locodelafonola

buenas noches....amigaso Cyrax ....hay un famoso dicho aca en mi pais..... " la culpa no es del chancho ..si no del que le da de comer "..... !!!!!! en este caso la culpa es suya ¡¡¡¡¡¡ usted me dijo que buscara y me las arreglara...¿¿¿¿¿ vio lo que salio ?????  bueno ..le digo que ya me fije......el asunto es que use tres layout como base... y los cambiaba a cada rato.....para compara ¿¿¿ y que paso ???? se me escapo un puente  ( vio que no tiene los agujeros dorados  al lado del circulo ) porque este programa no trae puentes los hago apartir de una resistencia........ que le quito el cuerpo .......quedan los pines nada mas... si ve la foto del medio ..vera que se ve blanco pero marca del lado de las pistas.. la cuetion es que esa resistencia hizo de puente en otro lado pero quedo con el cuerpo la placa esta bien........ya corregi el error ..y ahora pongo un pdf y el cual recomiendo que lo impriman en dos colores...... puede ser como esta......... en rojo los componentes y en negro las pistas  de paso se fija que cambios quiere..... tambien puse la figura del disipador y el rele... (esta arreglado con paint ).. asi vamos asiendo algo... (amigo agrande las fotos porque uso lentes trasero de botella ...no vi nada ).... amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ se fijo mal y me volvi oco buscando hasta que razone igual que el amigo Cyrax ... NO es la resistencia de 22k ..sino la resistencia de 2K2 que es completamente distinto ... ahora tiene el pdf con los dos..... asi es mas facil...quedo a la espera de sus criticas e inquietudes ......juan


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye Cyrax, no tendras el diagrama del Crown XLS 802 Megatech pero en PDF o algo para verlo completo??? Esque yo tengo el Multisim 11 Full y quisiera hacer la simulacion en ese pero en los PDF que subiste, no se ve la parte de abajo 
Espero no molestar mas de lo que ya.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenas noches....amigaso Cyrax ....hay un famoso dicho aca en mi pais..... " la culpa no es del chancho ..si no del que le da de comer "..... !!!!!! en este caso la culpa es suya ¡¡¡¡¡¡ usted me dijo que buscara y me las arreglara...¿¿¿¿¿ vio lo que salio ????? bueno ..le digo que ya me fije......el asunto es que use tres layout como base... y los cambiaba a cada rato.....para compara ¿¿¿ y que paso ???? se me escapo un puente ( vio que no tiene los agujeros dorados al lado del circulo ) porque este programa no trae puentes los hago apartir de una resistencia........ que le quito el cuerpo .......quedan los pines nada mas... si ve la foto del medio ..vera que se ve blanco pero marca del lado de las pistas.. la cuetion es que esa resistencia hizo de puente en otro lado pero quedo con el cuerpo la placa esta bien........ya corregi el error ..y ahora pongo un pdf y el cual recomiendo que lo impriman en dos colores...... puede ser como esta......... en rojo los componentes y en negro las pistas de paso se fija que cambios quiere..... tambien puse la figura del disipador y el rele... (esta arreglado con paint ).. asi vamos asiendo algo... (amigo agrande las fotos porque uso lentes trasero de botella ...no vi nada ).... amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ se fijo mal y me volvi oco buscando hasta que razone igual que el amigo Cyrax ... NO es la resistencia de 22k ..sino la resistencia de 2K2 que es completamente distinto ... ahora tiene el pdf con los dos..... asi es mas facil...quedo a la espera de sus criticas e inquietudes ......juan Ver el archivo adjunto 94752 Ver el archivo adjunto 94754 Ver el archivo adjunto 94755


 
Compañero locodelafonola, interesante el dicho de tu país, pero te recuerdo que el que esta clonando el PT230A eres tu, es mas tu mismo me contactaste por tus propios medios, y me decías que estabas clonando este circuito, que solo necesitabas el controlador Fan del PT230A, también decías que si yo tenia alguna info sobre este mismo y que de paso si te podía hacer la simulación completa con el clon que estabas realizando, me extraña tus comentarios que por indicarte donde tenias un error en el pcb, me digas que es culpa mía, y que te he dicho que buscaras y te las arreglaras, te recuerdo compañero y con todo respeto te indique que en el foro había un layout del PT230A, pero estaba difícil clonarlo y diagrama no lo había, amablemente te facilite un circuito similar de un amplificador llamado ciclotrón, que tenia el circuito del controlador Fan que estabas buscando, pero que no te servía, te dije que si podías subir tu clon al tema Crown que desde ahí te iría colaborando, y claro si había algo mal en el circuito lo diría no fue así?? Así que no pongas palabras de las cuales no te he dicho

El clon tu mismo lo estas realizando ni mis compañeros ni yo tenemos la culpa de que tengas errores en el PCB, si te indicamos algún fallo es para colaborarte en tu circuito, mas no para que lances ese tipo de comentarios y mas hacia a mi que te he colaborado.

En mi país también hay un dicho y se suele decir en este tipo de situaciones a otro chancho con ese chicharron.





Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Cyrax, no tendras el diagrama del Crown XLS 802 Megatech pero en PDF o algo para verlo completo??? Esque yo tengo el Multisim 11 Full y quisiera hacer la simulacion en ese pero en los PDF que subiste, no se ve la parte de abajo
> Espero no molestar mas de lo que ya.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Compañero Mastodonte, me dices que en el PDF no sale completo pero el que aporte esta el diagrama completo, si te fijas hay 2 paginas una donde sale la simulación y en otra sale el diagrama completo + la simulación, pero esta si esta es en Multisim 12 pro, si me indicas donde no sale completo te colaboro con mucho gusto compañero.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/815568/


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso Cyrax entendio todo al reves... pero bueno.....y es una pena haberlo ofendido pues !!!!!! jamas fue mi intencion ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ese dicho es en agradecimiento..... como vera...ya esta correjido todo y mejorado el ancho de pistas como usted pidio...  en realidad lo que yo nesesito  son partes de la placa y decidi hcerla para ustedes...  pue mi placa va llevar 6 controles de fan ysolo dos reles mas pequeños los indicadores tampoco solo la parte de deteccion de dc en salida pero sin indicacion.... la ralize para ir estudiandos sus partes y el funcionamiento de toda la placa...componente por componente.... y lo de ampliar la foto es cierto ... no lo veo pero es mi culpa....espero sus criticas.... y sujerencias... lo velvo a repetir le pido disculpas si se sintio molesto con algo....juan


----------



## Cyrax

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigaso Cyrax entendio todo al reves... pero bueno.....y es una pena haberlo ofendido pues !!!!!! jamas fue mi intencion ¡¡¡¡¡¡ ese dicho es en agradecimiento..... como vera...ya esta correjido todo y mejorado el ancho de pistas como usted pidio... en realidad lo que yo nesesito son partes de la placa y decidi hcerla para ustedes... pue mi placa va llevar 6 controles de fan ysolo dos reles mas pequeños los indicadores tampoco solo la parte de deteccion de dc en salida pero sin indicacion.... la ralize para ir estudiandos sus partes y el funcionamiento de toda la placa...componente por componente.... y lo de ampliar la foto es cierto ... no lo veo pero es mi culpa....espero sus criticas.... y sujerencias... lo velvo a repetir le pido disculpas si se sintio molesto con algo....juan


 
Compañero de entender al revés pues no lo se, pero como decías muy claro que era mi culpa pues yo entendí que si cometías errores en el clon era mi responsabilidad, y mas con el dicho que es quien alimenta al chancho, no me imagine que el dicho es un agradecimiento en tu país, pero no te preocupes ya quedo todo aclarado, no me ofendí solo que se me hizo extraño tus comentarios, el aporte esta estupendo gracias por compartirlo a muchos de mis compañeros le ira estupendo


----------



## locodelafonola

no mi amigaso ...es una manera de desir que usted tiene la culpa que yo haga algo bueno...pues yo tenia un problema ......ya lo resolvi.....gracias a su  ayuda.....y en agradecimiento a todos lo que me dan una mano...hice la placa.... ya estoy trabajando en la de los indicadores ,.potes y VUm  que es algo que no encontre en el foro..fijece en los pdf...... cambie el ancho de pista..... y si alguno nesesita otra reforma me avisa...... como pueden ser los rele y cambio la placa....si hay alguna otra cosa.que vio que esta mal avisen ..juan


----------



## proteus7

mmm. deberia haber en las "reglas a leer"  todos los modismos y dichos usados en cada pais para no  mal entender los comentarios  animo muchachos sigan adelante con los transistores y las resistencias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hey locodelafonola veo que has hecho un excelente trabajo con ese circuito! , espero la parte del display para que en cuanto halla presupuesto lo arme 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Cyrax, mil disculpas con lo del diagrama, creo que fue porque lo andaba revisando ya medio dormido jajajaja , pero ya hoy mismo hago mi simulación en Multismi 11 y la subo para los que esten en mi situacion.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## proteus7

locodelafonola  tienes el diagrama deesa pcb que subiste?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Lo siento amigos, estaba armando el circuito en Multisim 11 y me voy dando cuenta que le faltan muchos transistores en la libreria, del diagrama solo tiene el 2SA733. todos los demas no los tiene 
Creo que para el que lo quiera ver funcionando virtualmente tendran que bajar el Multisim 12 free como yo lo hice

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigo locodelafonola *,* me pare*c*e que tu pcb todavia tiene un error en las resisten*c*ias que van adelante del integrado lm339 *,* u*b*ica las resistensias de valor 4k7 van conectadas las dos a negati*v*o *,* perdona que te detalle tanto tu pcb solo quiero a*y*udar para yo poder aprender mas *,* gra*c*ias al foro *h*e aprendido muchas cosas si veo hotra cosa se*_*los comento.


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso CARLOS HERNANDEZ ya me fije............ ..pero aprecio muchisimo su buena voluntad... NADIE es PERFECTO...y menos yo...de esta manera........... se puede sacar un trabajo adelante.... con muchas reviciones y recomendaciones.....y vamos por partes... primero el CI....... y este circuito es un comparador... si se fija la pata 12 va conectada a masa.....   como vera  la pata 11 donde va conectada la resitencia de 4k7.....entre esa patilla y masa tambien por si no lo noto ...hay una resistencia de 6k8 y positivo asi se crea una tencion de referencia para el comparador. en su entrada positiva...un pedido  y no lo tome  a mal.......... la proxima vez tome el pimer pdf que subi y marque alli con un programa grafico  cual es el error bueno creo que despeje sus  y asi avanso... pues si las resistencias de 4k7 van a masa pero no entiendo su dudas ...juan


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

Ver el archivo adjunto ETAPA DE PROTECCION  PT-230 A.zip   amigos aqui esta parte de la simulasion del sistema de proteccion del amigo locodelafonola



amigos del foro cual quier error corijanlo no soy profesional como mis conpalleros les agradeseria 
esta elaborado con livewire


----------



## locodelafonola

buenisimo amigaso ...CARLOS HERNANDEZ ..... la verdad se recontra paso... . muy buen aporte... y para mi muy util... pues no se si lo comente.... pero yo lo que nesesito de este circuito son partes....y no todo entero........ y exponga nomas mi amigaso que este es un esfuerzo de su parte muy valorado por mi  ..ya le encontre un error  mio.jejeje (lo dije no soy perfecto).. en cuanto a la resistencia de 4K7..una NO esta colocada a masa... y si vemos su circuito..  va a la pata 11 del comparador  y el otro par de recistencia iguales van a la patilla 9 tambien va un capacitor de 0,1 / 63 desde el punto de union de las resistencia de 4K7 y 6K8 a masa (desacople  continua ) de dicho circuito integrado.....  otra cosa es que usted conecto dos led a la salida de los tip42a....se conectan los ventiladores y no los led.... la salida de los led es por patilla 1 y 2 del  LM339... tiene dos derivaciones en su camino atravez de diodos 1n4148 ...la pimera es que da mas velocidad a los fan aparte de que influye en la regulacion de las ntc..... la otra derivacion en su camino (con otro par de diodos ) va alas bases de los ksp13 y acciona los rele de proteccion...siguiendo el camino pasa atravez de unas resitencisas de 1K y sigue hasta la ficha que va a los led (yo lo tenia en mi cabeza al circuito ) ahora ya no...gracias a usted ...y siga asi que esa es la actitud que vale...y siga con el circuito en el wizard... que esta todo bien...recuerde que realizar ingieneria inversas no es para cualquiera... pero por lo visto es lo suyo..... repito exelente trabajo ...   siga asi.....juan


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

un comentario para todos en el foro en la simulacion se que en donde coloque los led  van los ventiladores solo quise ver si variaban la intencidad de iluminacion y se que es un error perdonemme esa en cuanto pueda sigo con la simulacion tratare de aserla conpleta


----------



## marcprotechnics27

He estado viendo los esquemas y PCB's de los amplificadores Crown (modificados por Modultronic) de este tema pero no encuentro el PCB de pistas para serigrafía del amplificador XLS 602 modificado de 1000W.

si alguien me lo puede mandar o al menos sabe donde lo puedo encontrar sería de gran ayuda para mí, pues lo quiero armar y solo tengo la máscara de componentes y el diagrama.

Gracias..........


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

un comentario para el amigo locodelafonola meparese que hay un herror en la parte de los 8 diodos 1n4148 e setado revisando el pcb en la etapa de alimentacion de audio estos diodos son conectados en serie con las resistencias de 22k si es toy equivocado porfavor  corijanme amigos mios


----------



## locodelafonola

hola amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ... forman un rectifiicdor sip  o puente de diodos.. ¿¿¿¿¿ el porque????.... toma la señal de salida... atravez de las resistencia de 22k... se desacoplan en el camino con los capasitores electroliticos de 47 x 25v ...... la salida positiva  va a las bases de los 2n3904 .. que .o casualidad va tambien conectados a las bases  los trancictores bsp 13 que tambienlos van conectados a la salida del comparador  lm339 cque es la parte del circuito que vos hicistes en el wizards..  y la seña negativa es tomada de la alimentacion de -de la fuente de potencia direccionada por un diodo 1n4004 sigue un puente y luego el diodo 1n5232 que ajusta su valor de alli se divideen las pistas...... pasa por una resistencia de 100k a la parte negativa de los dos puentes.........  formados por los 8 diodos 1n4148.... la resultante.......... de esa rectificacion...a  la parte positiva va a la bases de los transistorres.... y la parte negativa a los colectores de los mismos.......... y amigaso somos los unicos al parecer que trabajamos en esta placa... asi que  dele atrevase planteeme las dudas a su manera... y no tengo ningun problema con sus observaciones con mi trabajo.. es mas me siento alagado que le preste atencion a mi trabajo aca le subo el pdf con las corecciones que señalo ...fijese y me dice com muchisimo gusto  las veremos ...juan


----------



## SERGIOD

podrías subir el diagrama completo para ver como lo estas haciendo


----------



## locodelafonola

hay diagrama.. esta dentro de mi cabeza.. aunque no lo crean.. se como funciona todo el circito...por eso me gusta lo del otro compañero.. apartir de su trabajo otros pueden ver su funcionamiento..


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenos dias ala comunidad conpañero locodelafonola el diodo que nombras 1n5232 me parese que en tu pcb no esta solo veo dos  de numero 1n5236    sera que me puedes desir con que programa abres la imajen orijinal  que yo con los que tengo en mi pc seven borrosas al ampliarlas es que quiero aportar toda la simulacion completa al foro para que todos en el foro la tengan y la disfruten


----------



## Cyrax

marcprotechnics27 dijo:


> He estado viendo los esquemas y PCB's de los amplificadores Crown (modificados por Modultronic) de este tema pero no encuentro el PCB de pistas para serigrafía del amplificador XLS 602 modificado de 1000W.
> 
> si alguien me lo puede mandar o al menos sabe donde lo puedo encontrar sería de gran ayuda para mí, pues lo quiero armar y solo tengo la máscara de componentes y el diagrama.
> 
> Gracias..........


 
Compañero marcprotechnics27, aquí en el foro no hay PCB del XLS602 de 1000W, si se habla de 1000W es en versión Stereo o Bridge, que por canal son 500W eficaz no 600W esta en primer Tema aqui; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ficado-incluye-diagrama-pcb-95308/#post784203


----------



## marcprotechnics27

gracias Cyrax,

me lo estuve leyendo todo entero hace ya 4-5 días en donde solo encontré el de 300W y este de 600W, pero no acabé de ver que los 1000 eran en bridge.

Gracias por tu aclaración......


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso  CARLOS HERNANDEZ...... yo me fije en lo que usted dice y veo uno solo... y como visor de pdf uso el foxi ...........porque aparte de editar los mismos tiene un monton de herramientas y ocupa muchisimo menos espacio.......... que lo demas visores de pdf..... aparte es gratuito y libre ) ........ tambien da la posibilidad que si uno no tiene impresora...... (eso si los programas lo pueden tomar) ... en micaso el LAYOUT no me lo toma entonces uso el cute PDF.. aca te paso el link para que lo descargues ........ http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/....... y tambien te aconsejo que borres o desintales el  programa visor de PDF...... me gustaria saber cual asi te ayudo.....y siga con el trabajo que hemos hecho una especie de sociedad..usted cun su parte y yo con la mia....


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

un aporte para todos en el foro del sistema deproteccion  pt-230a 

fue desglosado con nitro pdf


----------



## locodelafonola

amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ..... le agradezco muchisimo esa imagen  yo no la tenia.....yo uso el free image converter que extrae las imagenes de los pdf con una resolicion de 800 dpi  y tiene varios formatos graficos de salida...es muy preactico y facil de usar..aca dejo el link es gratuito  http://www.freepdfsoft.com/..... se logran resoluciones muy buenas como esta .....


----------



## SERGIOD

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> un aporte para todos en el foro del sistema deproteccion  pt-230a Ver el archivo adjunto 94971
> 
> fue desglosado con nitro pdf



Yo saque esta pero no esta muy visible


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso SERGIOD muchas gracias acabo de extrer la imagen y me dio una exelente resolucion de 8.000 x 6.000 pixel..con una calidad increible.. yo estaba usando el otro el que tiene las flechas ..por eso lo de mis errores aca subo una imagen de esa ( tuve que reducirla para poder subirla 1024 x 791) .muchas gracias...juan...


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

Ver el archivo adjunto Downloads etapa de proteccion.zipmuy buenas amigos foreros un adelanto del sistema pt.203a y otro sistema deproteccion



porfavor amigos foreros les pido que si lo ven con errores en la simulscion corijanme es un aporte para todos en el foro


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso CARLOS HERNANDEZ...esta muy bueno su trabajo..ahora los errores .......y vamos por partes........ aca subo un diagrama de como se alimenta el circuito...... .... si usted ve el esquema se dara cuenta que es la alimentacion negativa del amplificador de potencia...... esta sensando la fuente con esto.......... D26 (en su esquema) es un 1n4004.. que evita la entrada de voltaje inverso o sea positivo.. solo deja pasar el negativo..luego va al 1n5232 (D 23 en su esquema )  que es un zener de 5,6v y de alli ala resistencia de 100k que queda serca de 5v 100ma  y luego entra en la rama negativa de los diodos 1n4148 del rectificador... eso por un lado........ por otro lado........ si se fija en la ultima foto de la placa que yo subi. se notan bien claros los contactos de los rele........  mirando de frente el de la derecha....... toma la señal que llega a la resistencia de 22 k de la slida del amplificador....  o sea...no hace falta que el relevador cierre.... y el rele de la izquierda...... si tenemos que cerrar el relevador...... para que tome la señal..... que en este caso seria el contacro de parlante... o sea ...esto da a entender que los relevadores estan accionados siempre y se abren en caso de proteccion.... ....... siguiendo.... (R30 en su circuito ) que es de 22k.. va al positivo del electrolitico (Q14 en su circuito) ademas .. C14 y C15 esta mal el valor..... es 47 mf x 25v... alli tiene un error en la coneccion de (D19 y D22 en su circuito ) NO va a ala alimentacion negativa o sea la salida de (R31 y el negativo de los capacitores )  o sea.... tiene que ir la union de C!4 (positivo)........ R30., D19 y D22 ........ y no como esta ahora........ es igual a la parte del otro canal que si  esta bien...... con respecto a la primer parte tenes que alimentar todos los  comparadores  IC1b.,IC1c y IC1d que es + 12v y masa o GND...... asi funciona las demas partes que ya correjiste....  ( D6 y D7  que son los indicadores led van conectados a  GND y no ala resistencia de 6k8 ).... bueno amigaso es lo que yohe visto hasta ahora ...juan


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenas a la comunidad del foro y un comentario para el amigo locodelafonola estuve viendo el comunicado que hicistes sobre la simulacion y me enrede un poco pero le suvo una imajen del sistema de conecciones


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso CARLOS HERNANDEZ espere un segundo no seretire que le subo  algo  aca aregle la primera parte funciona perfecto para la segunda hay que seguir el zener no va conectado como lo puse..... asi funcion ..pero noes como tiene que ir falta parte del circuito....... perdone amigo me confundi de archivo hay lo cambio..corejido el error y mil perdones...


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

suvo la etapa de proteccion corregida



amigos foreros lo coregi en algunas cosas si ustedes creen que todavia esta mal porfavor opinenme no soy profecional y si vieror el segundo sistema de proteccion que sivi en el archivo que aconpaña parte del pt-230a opinenme porfavor



perdoneme mi innorancia amigo locodelafonola en donde esta la parte que corejistes de la simulacion la conparo y las veo iguales perdone la innorancia


----------



## gregoriorg

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero @gregoriorg, el circuito del compañero va estupendo yo mismo lo revise, no hay ningún error, creo que estas un poco confundido con el Switch, cuando esta activo el switch se balancea y se controla de forma dual ( Stereo ) con los potes, cuando esta inactivo trabaja en modo de puente, adjunte una imagen para que te hagas una idea, los conectores en rojo indican que esta activo y los azules inactivo, como vez solo trabaja el switch mono cuando esta en Bridge, el interruptur funciona de forma lineal, si solo quieres controlar tu amplificador de ambos canales, colocas 2 Jumpers como se ven los 2 conectores rojos o lo dejas activo asi puedes controlar la ganancia del Crown, este circuito del compañero Modultronic esta muy completo y estupendo


 


Buenas tardes compañero @Cyrax muchas gracias por  contestar a mi duda, disculpa que no te  conteste antes porque tube algunos contatiempos, eso pense  que yo me enrede al tratar de hacer mi PCB para calcarlo directamente a la baquelita.
Con esta afirmacion tuya de que anda estupendo no tenga mas que agradecerte el comentario y tu exelente explicacion, y tambien al compañero modultronik por sus aportes.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

Ver el archivo adjunto ETAPA DE PROTECCION  PT-230 A (2).zipmuy buenas trades para todos en el foro  aqui les conparto la simulacion completa para todos  porfavor lo que vean malo comentenlo para aprender mas

un comentario la resistensia que esta sola fue un descuido mio


----------



## crazysound

Con qué se abre? Saludos..


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso  crazysound se habre con  Circuit Wizard... el full ..


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy buenas amigos del foro quien me pueda dar una mano amiga con la correccion que hiso el  amigo locodelafonola no puedo abrir la mejora que hiso mi amigo porque el porgrama con el que el lo corrigio lo tengo bloqueado y no se como desbloquearlo porfavor


----------



## crazysound

Gracias viejo.

Saludos..


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> Aporto la simulación en Multisim 12 va con el diagrama del Crown XLS 802, es el mismo XLS 602 solo que este es modificado para que trabaje a mas potencia, voltaje y corriente, funciona estupendo que también es prácticamente el mismo XLS 5000/ST, solo es cambiar los impulsores TIP32 y su complemento por unos que soportan mas voltaje y corriente, como por ejemplo los 2SC3858 y su complemento, recuerden que estos necesitan un buen disipador porque disipan mucho mas.
> 
> Crown XLS 802 Megatech
> 
> Potencia eficaz: 813W
> THD: 0.2%
> Amplitud: 285mVp
> Voltaje: ±95V 16Amp
> Numero de Transistores complementarios 16.
> 
> Compañero el Crown XLS 5000 van desde potencias de 700W hasta 1400W por canal, numero de transistores complementarios de 14 a 28 Voltajes entre ±90V hasta ±110V, corrientes entre los 12Amp hasta los 26Amp, este no es tan monstruoso, el TRB-3600 en Bridge puede obtener potencias entre los 1.2KW hasta 1.8KW por canal, porque los 2 puentes TBR en Stereo alcanza los 3.8KW, numero de transistores 72 complementarios, con voltajes de ±100V a 40Amp por Canal.



Hola amigo Cyrax, estuve checando tu simulación de el Crown XLS 802 y se ve estupenda, oye compañero, tendras el Layout o el pcb de este ampli que me hicieras favor de compartir??
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Cyrax

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigo Cyrax, estuve checando tu simulación de el Crown XLS 802 y se ve estupenda, oye compañero, tendras el Layout o el pcb de este ampli que me hicieras favor de compartir??
> Gracias y saludos


 
Compañero Delphos el layout original de Megatech del XLS802 no lo tengo, hasta ahora solo realice el PCB del XLS602 horizontal, por falta como de tiempo no lo he sacado, pero si lo encuentro por ahí el Layout o PCB en alguna Web Tailandés lo aporto


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Cyrax dijo:


> Crown XLS 802 Megatech
> 
> Potencia eficaz: 813W
> THD: 0.2%
> Amplitud: 285mVp
> Voltaje: ±95V 16Amp
> Numero de Transistores complementarios 16.



Oye Cyrax, en el diagrama que subiste del XLS 802, utiliza transistores MJL21194 y MJL21193, pero estos en la tienda estan en $70 pesos mexicanos por pieza. Me preguntaba si puedo usar en lugar de estos los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494 y si soportarian igual los ±95v /16Amp 
Esque estos ultimos estan en $35 pesos mexicanos por pieza y con lo que me ahorraria compraria lo demas  

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Delphos

Amigo Mastodonte Man seguramente los de $35.00, por el precio, son truchos. o falsificados.
Saludos


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Cyrax, en el diagrama que subiste del XLS 802, utiliza transistores MJL21194 y MJL21193, pero estos en la tienda estan en $70 pesos mexicanos por pieza. Me preguntaba si puedo usar en lugar de estos los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494 y si soportarian igual los ±95v /16Amp
> Esque estos ultimos estan en $35 pesos mexicanos por pieza y con lo que me ahorraria compraria lo demas
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Compañero se puede pero estos consumen mas, al igual que el 2SC3264 y su complementario hay que colocarles un buen disipador como el XLS5000T, de esos transistores como el 2SC3858 no estaría seguro de comprarlos , el compañero Delphos tiene mucha razón, pocos buenos hay y la gran mayoría son falsos, como dicen por ahí lo barato sale caro mejor colocarles unos 2SA1987 y su complementario


----------



## acusticaysonidos

bueno en realidad me eh leído todo el post, este y todos lo que me interesan  y no queda claro cual de los pcb al final es en el que poder confiar de que ande estupendamente (palabras que usan en el foro), no crean que es solo copiar, también hice mis cálculos, pero parece que sigue habiendo cosas incorrectas en las explicaciones, por lo que me pregunto suben los esquemas de mala fe?, mas allá de transistores truchos y otros bemoles, cual es la idea de postear algo incorrecto!, no testeado para la comunidad del foro y  asi poder enaltecerla, desde la primera pagina en el primer esquema veo palabras como el 100% probado, testeado funcionando de maravillas, corre como el viento; y  resulta que nos los ponemos a analizar y tienen errores, si bien es cierto hay que hacer los deberes para comprobar las cosas ( no esperar que te den todo servido), también entenderán que muchos aficionados se lanzan a comprar componentes para armar proyectos que después quedan en el baúl de los recuerdos porque no andan, disculpen a quien le moleste lo que comento tampoco se si es el lugar indicado para hacerlo soy relativamente nuevo en el foro y todavía no entiendo bien esto de los moderadores de el foro o las reglas del mismo ( lo digo por alguna reprimenda que me pueda corresponder), si se fijan en el tiempo que le dedico a este foro en la lectura verán que soy un usuario invitado que encontró el mismo escarbando en la web y el que mas tiempo esta en el, tengo al presente varios proyectos del mismo en etapas avanzadas que pondré a su análisis en cuanto estén terminados y probados (fotos de los pasos incluidas) digo esto por si alguien sale por allí diciendo que hablas si todavía no publicaste nada? o me dirigen a otros post donde esto esta comentado, si me queda claro que algunos participantes de este foro son unos grosos  capos en los temas (por lo menos los que yo veo Audio gran señal) nombrarlos a todos me seria muy extenso solo comentare de algunos disculpen si los nombro mal, Fogonazo, Ez, Mulk cripson y muchos mas, tampoco se si esto se repiqueteara por todo el foro por lo que pido disculpas nuevamente es mi opinión.- PD; gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Si, los precios los vi en el sitio electrónico de la tienda, cuando compro los transistores mido el hfe , si está en el rango que debe tener lo compro, si no obviamente desconfío. Mi principal duda era esa si esque podia cambiarlos para gastar menos en los transistores *sin sacrificar potencia o estabilidad* , entonces con los 2SC5359 y 2SA1987 funcionara bien sin perder potencia??? 

Segun la pagina estos cuestan $25 la pieza 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## locodelafonola

hola acusticaysonidos ......la verdad que muchos de tus comceptos son ciertos... pero si te fijas...casi la mayoria de los que participa son  extranjeros.. yo aporte la copia del protector porque nesesitaba una parte para otro proyecto.... y ..ya que la copiaba la realize entera para los demas.....y este post a demostrado---- que hay algunos que publican algo para vender...publica lo que tengas....... ahora como este.. y en la parte que este.....la participacion activa es donde se nota la diferencia....y nadie pone el cartel de sabio...... porque para llegar a eso hay que aprender...... en definitiva....copiar. a los asiaticos es en parte devolver los que nos han hecho.... y ellos tambien copiaron antes....y los errores los cometieron ellos y nosotros tambien.... el secreto esta en aportar y participar.....con errores y aciertos...aca es gratis..nadie pide un solo peso por aprender o enseñar ............. y ya ves 8 mensajes te dan la autoridad para decir que algo no te gusta............ para el amigo hernandez espero que pueda abrir la simulacion... pues me di cuenta que los capacitotres de 47 / 25 v son no polarizados y va ser dificil simularlos pues no esta como componente eb el programa... si alguien..tiene una idea de como  bienvenido sea


----------



## proteus7

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Si, los precios los vi en el sitio electrónico de la tienda, cuando compro los transistores mido el hfe , si está en el rango que debe tener lo compro, si no obviamente desconfío. Mi principal duda era esa si esque podia cambiarlos para gastar menos en los transistores *sin sacrificar potencia o estabilidad* , entonces con los 2SC5359 y 2SA1987 funcionara bien sin perder potencia???
> 
> Segun la pagina estos cuestan $25 la pieza
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



En que pagina los estas cotizando?
es en AG?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Asi es, en AG. Ahí siempre compro componentes cualquiera pero nunca eh comprado transistores. Para esos siempre voy personalmente para las mediciones hfe, porque??? Te han pasado decepciones en AG???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## proteus7

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Asi es, en AG. Ahí siempre compro componentes cualquiera pero nunca eh comprado transistores. Para esos siempre voy personalmente para las mediciones hfe, porque??? Te han pasado decepciones en AG???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



No, solo preguntaba como ando por encargar varios tipos de transistores de potencia y vi los precios q mencionabas y se me hicieronn conocidos de hecho voy a comprar varios transistores pero primero voy a comprar varios mode los  de a un par para probarlos como  estos:

2SC5359 N 230V-15A 23.00MXN
2sc3264 N 230V-17A-35.6 MXN
2sc5200

entre otros


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok cuando hagas las mediciones lo compartes para asi saber si realmente combiene comprar ahi y si es que realmente venden puros originales.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros me tope con el Preamplifier MK3 HI-FI de Megatech con Active Filter Subwoofer, aquí lo aporto solo faltaría el diagrama, esta el MK3, el layout, la mascara de componentes y el PCB.


----------



## locodelafonola

amigaso Cyrax ..y demas del foro..... por las dudas usted no tiene esta placa ????   ..............yo consegui esta nada mas.......... pero no es la misma...


----------



## Cyrax

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigaso Cyrax ..y demas del foro..... por las dudas usted no tiene esta placa ???? Ver el archivo adjunto 95393 ..............yo consegui esta nada mas.......... pero no es la misma... Ver el archivo adjunto 95394


 
Compañero pues mira que me he topado con el que muestras, pero no he visto el layout del ST-BL3 de Detex por ahí, de otros si me he encontrado varios también el que subiste


----------



## Delphos

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ok cuando hagas las mediciones lo compartes para asi saber si realmente combiene comprar ahi y si es que realmente venden puros originales.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Amigo mastodonte, yo compre transisitores de potencia ahi, para armar este amplificador,https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/index10.html mensaje 192, y calentaban bastante, medi el hfe y estaba fuera de lo que indica el datasheet, tube que cambiar los transisitores por unos que compre en newark y estos estaban correctos en su hfe y adios calentamiento, te lo comento solo como referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## proteus7

Delphos dijo:


> Amigo mastodonte, yo compre transisitores de potencia ahi, para armar este amplificador,https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/index10.html mensaje 192, y calentaban bastante, medi el hfe y estaba fuera de lo que indica el datasheet, tube que cambiar los transisitores por unos que compre en newark y estos estaban correctos en su hfe y adios calentamiento, te lo comento solo como referencia.
> 
> Saludos.



oye delphos  pero que transistores compraste en AG  comprastes los genericos que son baratitos que dicen OEM o los los que valen caros y dicen SNK,TOS,ONS etc..


----------



## Delphos

Los transisitores que compre son los MJL3281A y MJL1302A, 15 A. 260 v. 200w. y no fueron de los baratitos...., me los vendieron supuestamente como originales en $68.00 C/U  con los resultados antes mencionados....
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Rayos! Pues cuando valla a comprar los transistores comprare primero 1 o 2 y medire el hFE ahi mismo y si salen bien comprare los demas y si no reclamare (haber si hacen devoluciones hno: ) y los comprare en otro lugar, al fin aca en el D.F hay un buen de locales que venden de todo. Gracias por las advertencias DELPHOS 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jose monti

UNA PREGUNTA..el Transformador de 65V 0 65V AC Corriente de 10Amp
para la fuente es por lado?? o para los dos canales??


----------



## tecbeml

jose monti dijo:


> UNA PREGUNTA..el Transformador de 65V 0 65V AC Corriente de 10Amp
> para la fuente es por lado?? o para los dos canales??



Amigo es por canal.


por cierto subo pcb del xls 802 aver que les párese los transistores driver y pre driver van por atrás, los de señal son mpsa 42 y mpsa 92

en los de señal no se guíen por el dibujo del transistor sino por los pines e.b.c.


----------



## jose monti

muy bueno, tenes las medidas reales??


----------



## tecbeml

jose monti dijo:


> muy bueno, tenes las medidas reales??



las medidas son 6cm por 13cm nose si salieron reales.


----------



## proteus7

tecbeml dijo:


> las medidas son 6cm por 13cm nose si salieron reales.



compañero ya lo probaste? o todavia estas en proceso

saludos


----------



## tecbeml

proteus7 dijo:


> compañero ya lo probaste? o todavia estas en proceso
> 
> saludos






No no loe probado pero esta simulado completo por Cyrax mas atras y si funciona, incluso asi como esta daria unos 100w con 45v modificando un poco los valores. en estos dias lo pruebo y lo subo.


----------



## jose monti

Tenes idea del factor de damping que tiene??.


----------



## Wantech

jose monti el factor de amortiguamiento no solo depende del amplificador, hay que tener ciertos factores en cuenta para realizar el calculo Total del FD, como la impedancia de salida del XLS 802 Z AMP, la impedancia del woofer que le va instalar ZL, el calibre del cable entre el woofer y la salida del amplificador, este se debe calcular según el metraje de este mismo para hallar la resistencia RW, tengo la gran mayoría de amplificadores con sus respectivos PCB de Megatech y el XLS 802 el FD esta en >230 según el fabricante, para que realice los cálculos con la formula del FD entre aquí eaw.com/Damping_Factor. No puedo publicar ni imágenes ni enlaces por ser novatron.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Buenas noches amigos, les quiero compartir los PCB que realice en PCB WIZARD, están en PDF y quiero aclarar que tome como base el PCB que subió *Valdelomar*, en base a este hice el PCB de 300w, el PCB de 600w y el PCB de 800W.
Estos 2 últimos, también les modifique / quite componentes de acuerdo a los PDF´s que subió *Cyrax*, en donde incluso el puso las simulaciones de los diagramas con buenos resultados.

La idea principal, por ahora, es que "me echen una mano" en ver si no hay errores o algo entre los diagramas y las PCB, si no los hay los subiré con las diferentes mascaras, cada uno, por ahora solo así. 

PDF 1: Amplificador de 300w @ 4Ω 
PDF 2: Amplificador de 600w @ 4Ω
PDF 3: Amplificador de 800w @ 4Ω
PDF 4: Simulación de Amplificador de 600w @ 4Ω
PDF 5: Simulación de Amplificador de 800w @ 4Ω

PD1: A los PCB les separe la red de zoobel, para cuando vallamos a poner un protector de parlantes, la señal se toma "antes" de la red de zoobel en el PCB y la salida del protector iría a la red de zoobel en el PCB 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27

Cyrax dijo:


> calculo para numero de transistores del Crown XLS 602 de 300W son 6 y para el original son 8, con Gain espejo de 38K, para el de 500W son 10 transistores con Gain espejo de 35K, para el Original XLS 602 de 400W numero de transistores son 8 y Gain espejo 39K
> 
> Estos cálculos se deben realizar teniendo en cuenta lo que voy a mencionar:
> 
> Muy importante saber el Datasheet del Transistor de potencia a instalar como por ejemplo el voltaje máximo que soportan.
> 
> http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components2/Datasheet_Sync/66/7890.pdf
> 
> Si tenemos el Transistor 2SC5200 máximo voltaje entre el colector y emisor 230V, queremos obtener una potencia de 300W eficaz, hacemos estos pequeños cálculos para obtenerla.
> 
> Trafo 8Amp 46V 0 46V = 92V
> 
> W=V x I
> W= 92V x 8Amp
> W= 736. El Trafo Por canal nos estaría entregando 368W por canal√
> 
> Voltaje a Trabajar de ±65V a ±78V DC de 300W a 400W.
> 
> 46V 0 46V AC x 1.4141 = ±65V DC√ Mínimo.
> 55V 0 55V AC x 1.4141 = ±77V DC√ Máximo.
> 
> 
> Tomamos el Collector Power Dissipation (Tc = 25°C) del 2SC5200 que es de 150W, para trabajarlo no se debe exigir así que se trabaja entre 100W a 120W de su disipación
> 
> I= W / V
> I= 100W / 65V
> I= 1.5 Amp
> 
> Numero de Transistores= 8Amp / 1.5Amp
> N= 5 Pero como son complementarios se deben colocar Pares así que instalaríamos 6 Transistores para Obtener 300W eficaz con una fuente de ±65V.



Teniendo en cuenta esto que dijo Cyrax anteriormente, si usamos ese mismo trafo pero en vez de coger los 2SC5200, los sustituimos por los MJL4281 ó por los MJ15024 (que són el doble de potentes), al realizar los cálculos nos daría:

I= W / V
I= 200W (usándolos al 80% de su capacidad) / 65V
I= 3 Amp

Nº de transistores= 8Amp / 3Amp
Nº= 2.7 ---> 2

Nos da como resultado *2 transistores* (1 MJ15024 y su compl.) *alimentados a ±65V* con una corriente de *8Amp*. ¿obtendríamos así unos 300W eficaces reduciendo el nº de transistores finales? ¿aumentando la tensión daría un poco más de potencia, no?

Por cierto, ¿puedo sustituirlos por otros de distintas potencias calculándolo de este modo?


Gracias de antemano,
marcprotechincs27


----------



## Fogonazo

marcprotechnics27 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta esto que dijo Cyrax anteriormente, si usamos ese mismo trafo pero en vez de coger los 2SC5200, los sustituimos por los MJL4281 ó por los MJ15024 (que són el doble de potentes), al realizar los cálculos nos daría:
> 
> I= W / V
> I= 200W (usándolos al 80% de su capacidad) / 65V
> I= 3 Amp. . . .



No se calcula así la capacidad de los transistores, debes emplear la curva SOA que se encuentra en el Datasheet


----------



## Valdelomar

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos, les quiero compartir los PCB que realice en PCB WIZARD, están en PDF y quiero aclarar que tome como base el PCB que subió *Valdelomar*, en base a este hice el PCB de 300w, el PCB de 600w y el PCB de 800W.
> Estos 2 últimos, también les modifique / quite componentes de acuerdo a los PDF´s que subió *Cyrax*, en donde incluso el puso las simulaciones de los diagramas con buenos resultados.
> 
> La idea principal, por ahora, es que "me echen una mano" en ver si no hay errores o algo entre los diagramas y las PCB, si no los hay los subiré con las diferentes mascaras, cada uno, por ahora solo así.
> 
> PDF 1: Amplificador de 300w @ 4Ω
> PDF 2: Amplificador de 600w @ 4Ω
> PDF 3: Amplificador de 800w @ 4Ω
> PDF 4: Simulación de Amplificador de 600w @ 4Ω
> PDF 5: Simulación de Amplificador de 800w @ 4Ω
> 
> PD1: A los PCB les separe la red de zoobel, para cuando vallamos a poner un protector de parlantes, la señal se toma "antes" de la red de zoobel en el PCB y la salida del protector iría a la red de zoobel en el PCB
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Estimado, muy buena las presentaciones modificadas del que presente. Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Aquí les subo lo que les había prometido, los PCB de los 3 modelos.
En el archivo .rar del XLS602 y XLS802 les puse tambien el diagrama y la simulación del amplificador, en el XLS302 no lo puse porque según el tema, es lo mismo que el XLS602 pero con menos transistores y otro valor de resistencia gain.
En los archivos .rar van:

-Mascara Completa
-Mascara De Cobre
-Mascara De Componentes
-Mascara De Antisolder

Medidas de los PCB
Crown XLS302 ≈ 8.22cm x 16.89cm
Crown XLS602 ≈ 8.22cm x 21.38cm
Crown XLS802 ≈ 8.31cm x 28.58cm

SALUDOS!!!

[*Nota* del Modereitor: PCB´s muy bonitas pero *SIN* probar]

[*Nota* de Mastodonte Man: La mascara de cobre y antisolder estan para metodo de planchado, para el metodo de serigrafia, deberan imprimir en modo espejo estas 2 mascaras.]​


----------



## jose monti

amigo el prinsipe. es muy raro lo tuyo. si tenes pasame el modelo exacto de tu potencia. para ver bien.. modelo y origen. 
si lo usas para grave. que tipo de cable usas..??


----------



## Tacatomon

Hay un error en el diseño de la PCB en este amplificador. Es a la salida. La pista que lleva la señal de salida de potencia es demasiado delgada y de largo recorrido. Recomendaría tomar la señal de salida directamente donde está señalado "R23" y la GND misma tomarla del punto que marca "gnd - gnd" cerca de la referencia a R23, so riesgo de que trabajando a altos niveles de salida por un tiempo prolongado, esa pista que lleva la pcb original se funda y pasen un mal rato.

Prefiero tomarla de los puntos antes mencionados, antes que reforzarla.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## cled74

thanks to all the effort of of all the forums member




> Gracias a todos los miembro del Foro por su esfuerzo


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañeros subo el diseño de la Crown que realice sin modificarle nada para que observen como va quedando. También subo archico simulación en proteus cualquier cosa avisen.
saludos


----------



## correa23

compañero solo quiero saber si la carga maxima de este amplificador en modo bridge es de 8 ohm y si se puede llevar a 4 ohm


----------



## crazysound

El crown original dice que es 4 ohm stereo y 8 ohm en puente. Coincido, si tuviese un voltaje más chico o más transistores de salida podría aguantar algo más..

Saludos..


----------



## edwindj

[ 
El TR-7007A con 16 Transistores de potencia complementarios, si tiene una potencia de 800W a +/-95V por canal con una corriente de 18Amp, pero no compañero el amplificador que te digo de 800W es el XLS 802 que se puede modificar el XLS602 para obtener el Crown XLS802, y hay uno mucho mas potente que es el Crown XLS 5000 y XLS 5000ST MK4 ambos son de Megatech.
http://www.megatech-audio.com/images/thumb_1330749697.gif

http://www.megatech-audio.com/images/thumb_1328019233.gif[/QUOTE]

 Buenas noches compañero yo tengo el amplificador crown xls 602 original lo puedo modificar al modelo 802.  hace dias lo destape y el transformador es de 74 vac el amperaje si no dice pero es grande.





Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo ELECTRONICO, si el Crown esta nuevo al destaparlo pierde la garantía aquí está la comparación entre el XLS 602 y el XLS 802, en pocas palabras el XLS 802 es mas potente._
> _Un saludo._
> _MDT._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Amigo CARLOS HERNANDEZ, gracias  si tengo un buen protector que incluye el clipping semi-Profesional y un Vu Meter Peak Hold, si espera un poco publicare ese combo para completar el Crown , pero así como le indican en el foro hay muchos más protectores que en si todos cumplen la misma función, pero eso depende para que desea emplearlo, si lo requiere para amplificadores profesionales, semiprofecionales o DIY ( Caseros )._
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDC7dwzg3wc& _Un saludo._
> _MDT._



Buenas noches amigo Modulotronic pues yo poseo de hace 4 años la crown xls 602 original quisiera saber si puedo adicionar 2 transistores mas ya que hay espacio y el transformador dice tener 75 vac cosa que en el diagrama original de la crown el transformador tiene una salida de 65 vac te agradecería tu ayuda.


----------



## Yetrox

Arthas dijo:


> que mas compañeros subo el diseño de la Crown que realice sin modificarle nada para que observen como va quedando. También subo archico simulación en proteus cualquier cosa avisen.
> saludos


 

@Arthas Se ve bueno el diseño, pero hay que calibrarlo así como lo subiste no va dar el rango:estudiando:, le he hecho la simulación del Crown original y no va, también la del clon Megatech XLS-602 que la subí por ahí, como también hice la del XLS 5000 que me encontré en una web Tailandesa, y te digo que como lo tienes ahí no le estas sacando el máximo provecho


----------



## Arthas

coloca los cambios que hay que hacerle para ver su rendimiento como tal a ver si lo modifico


----------



## Yetrox

Arthas dijo:


> coloca los cambios que hay que hacerle para ver su rendimiento como tal a ver si lo modifico


 


@Arthas Aquí van, su potencia es de 500W con fuente de ±85V DC a 10Amp, su THD es de 0.05%, su Offfet es de 2mV, no hago simulaciones con Proteus son muy imprecisas y incompletas, el mejor simulador para amplificadores es el Multisim, te entrega todos los datos que necesitas para calibrar y los montajes reales salen muy bien, es una pequeña calibración pero así como lo tienes tu, su THD es de mas de 1%, el Offfet como de 150mV, estas aplicándole ±90V DC a tan solo 400W, a 400W debe ser de ±75V DC, con ±90V DC a 12Amp y unas pequeñas modificaciones puedes obtener 650W, algo que con el diagrama original solo tendrá 400W y una distorsión alta, por cierto no hay necesidad de colocarle la protección, no es un amplificador que lo amerite y con un buen Offset vas sobrado sin tener ningún problema, pero si deseas armarlo igual al original no esperes calidad ni baja distorsión

El Clon que realice es igual a este.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero yetrox cordial saludos, tengo una preguntica con respecto a esta crown.
¿puedo usar el pcb que posteo modultronic en el primer msj y modificarlo con la calibracion que usted hizo? con ese THD quedaria bueno para ponerlo a trabajar con un pasa altos, si no estoy mal usted me lo recomendo para amplificar altos. gracias por su colaboracion.



compañeros buenas noches,disculpen. ¿puedo usar tr mpsa92 como sustitucion del bf423 y mpsa42 como sustitucion del bf422?


----------



## dexterqsc

¿puedo  sustituir el bf422 por el 2n5551 y el bf423 por el 2n5401?


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero yetrox cordial saludos, tengo una preguntica con respecto a esta crown.
> ¿puedo usar el pcb que posteo modultronic en el primer msj y modificarlo con la calibracion que usted hizo? con ese THD quedaria bueno para ponerlo a trabajar con un pasa altos, si no estoy mal usted me lo recomendo para amplificar altos. gracias por su colaboracion.
> 
> 
> 
> compañeros buenas noches,disculpen. ¿puedo usar tr mpsa92 como sustitucion del bf423 y mpsa42 como sustitucion del bf422?


 


@dexterqsc dejame lo miro muy bien y te cuento si va bien ese PCB porque tengo mis dudas, si lo recuerdo que te lo recomende para altos, eso si como se comento en el tema se debe usar con una potencia pequeña, con  limitador y minimo 4 Drivers de lo contrario se queman.

El reemplazo para el BF423 y el BF422...es el KSP92 y KPS42


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero y buscando en mi deshuesadero jajaja, encontre estos 2n5401 y 5551 a monton ¿sera que los puedo utilizar por los bf?



compañero yetrox lo que le queria decir es lo siguiente. yo puedo utilizar ese PCB pero cambiandoles ciertos componentes que usted monto en la simulacion para dejarlo ok, y mi otra inquietud seria, bueno aparte del ksp92 y complementario, puedo utilizar los 2n5401 y complementario.


----------



## jose31

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero y buscando en mi deshuesadero jajaja, encontre estos 2n5401 y 5551 a monton ¿sera que los puedo utilizar por los bf?
> 
> 
> 
> compañero yetrox lo que le queria decir es lo siguiente. yo puedo utilizar ese PCB pero cambiandoles ciertos componentes que usted monto en la simulacion para dejarlo ok, y mi otra inquietud seria, bueno aparte del ksp92 y complementario, puedo utilizar los 2n5401 y complementario.



claro que puedes
http://www.cordellaudio.com/book/datasheets/2N5401.pdf

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/GeneralSemiconductor/mXtxstx.pdf


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañero por su colaboracion, entonces ya tengo practicamente todos los materiales para darle vida, pronto mostrare fotos de mi proyecto,gracias a todos ustedes por su  ayuda



compañero jose31 viendo el datasheets de estos transistores 2n5401 y complemento su configuracion de pines es diferente a la de los bf422 y 23


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros revisando por ultima vez el diagrama y el pcb de esta crown, si no estoy mal creo que estos transistores Q1,Q2 Y Q3 que son bf423 estan al reves lo mismo que Q6 y Q7 bf422, bueno ojeando creo que casi todos los bf423 y bf 422 estan mal puestos, revisando el data de este transistor viendolo desde arriba con la parte achatada hacia delante el pin 1 de izquierda a derecha es emisor seguido del  pin 2 que es colector y el pin 3 es base, en el circuito bien pero en el pcb es donde veo el problema porque al parecer asi como esta la base esta unida con la resistencia de 220 el colector bien y el emisor unido con los diodos y la resistencia, siendo todo esto al reves. la base con los diodos 1n4148 y la resitencia de 100k, y el emisor con la resistencia de 220 ohmios. compañeros si estoy mal por favor corrijanme, tengo todo listo para el armado de este poder, pero antes de hacer las cosas me gusta  revisar y revisar y revisar las cosas punto por punto para que todo pueda salir bien, la armare con la calibracion que le hizo el compañero yetrox.


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros revisando por ultima vez el diagrama y el pcb de esta crown, si no estoy mal creo que estos transistores Q1,Q2 Y Q3 que son bf423 estan al reves lo mismo que Q6 y Q7 bf422, bueno ojeando creo que casi todos los bf423 y bf 422 estan mal puestos, revisando el data de este transistor viendolo desde arriba con la parte achatada hacia delante el pin 1 de izquierda a derecha es emisor seguido del pin 2 que es colector y el pin 3 es base, en el circuito bien pero en el pcb es donde veo el problema porque al parecer asi como esta la base esta unida con la resistencia de 220 el colector bien y el emisor unido con los diodos y la resistencia, siendo todo esto al reves. la base con los diodos 1n4148 y la resitencia de 100k, y el emisor con la resistencia de 220 ohmios. compañeros si estoy mal por favor corrijanme, tengo todo listo para el armado de este poder, pero antes de hacer las cosas me gusta revisar y revisar y revisar las cosas punto por punto para que todo pueda salir bien, la armare con la calibracion que le hizo el compañero yetrox.




@dexterqsc Creo que viste mal la configuración de los pines, mira esta imagen de como van los pines que es igual para los BF422 y BF423, yo veo bien la colocación de los transistores que por lo que veo es un clon de clones es decir esta hecho a partir de un clon y ahí si que es la copia de la copia , por lo que veo con un par de cambios a ese PCB no muy notables y también cambiar algunos valores, como la calibración que realice te puede funcionar muy bien, quizás te pueda ayudar en el rediseño, pero eso si habría que revisarlo muy bien, con Photoshop se puede cambiar lo que necesite ese amplificador y compactarlo mas, sin necesidad de clonarlo o rehacerlo nuevamente como he visto ya varios aquí, el pcb se ve bueno muy copiado eso si pero si se distribuye mejor las pistas puede quedar un buen amplificador.


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañero yetrox por la aclaracion. lo que pasa es que me parecio ver en una hoja de datos que encontre de el, los pines distribuidos asi como les comente, pero revisando bien veo que estan bien posicionados. otra cosita usted me dijo que podia utilizar los ksp como sustitucion de los bf pero es que estos ksp tienen los pines diferentes a los bf y el compañero jose31 me dijo que podia utilizar los 2n5401 y complemento, estos tambien tienen los pines diferentes a los bf. los 2n y los ksp tienen la misma configuracion, que otra sustitucion a parte de los ksp y los 2n puedo utilizar.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/53515/FAIRCHILD/KSP92.html

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/36963/SAMSUNG/2N5401.html


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:


> gracias compañero yetrox por la aclaracion. lo que pasa es que me parecio ver en una hoja de datos que encontre de el, los pines distribuidos asi como les comente, pero revisando bien veo que estan bien posicionados. otra cosita usted me dijo que podia utilizar los ksp como sustitucion de los bf pero es que estos ksp tienen los pines diferentes a los bf y el compañero jose31 me dijo que podia utilizar los 2n5401 y complemento, estos tambien tienen los pines diferentes a los bf. los 2n y los ksp tienen la misma configuracion, que otra sustitucion a parte de los ksp y los 2n puedo utilizar.
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/53515/FAIRCHILD/KSP92.html
> 
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/36963/SAMSUNG/2N5401.html






@dexterqsc Un gran gusto colaborarte, si también he visto una hoja de datos que no especifica bien y queda uno con la duda, si así es puedes usar los KSP también los MPSA, pero todos los reemplazos que conozco tienen la configuración de pines EBC, ahí el dilema que estos invierte el Colector y la base, si no consigues los que son tendrías que rediseñar el pcb para acomodar bien sus pines, espero que seas bien hábil en diseño porque te espera una buena tarea de rediseño.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Sergiod como esta bro?  mira este yo estaba buscando por aqui y me tope con un driver de amplifcador que me gusto pues me puse a re-dibujarlo ayer y hoy casi lo termino pues me di cuenta de que el "zobel de salida L1+10R esta conectado diferentemente a lo que he estado acostumbrado a ver, note de que esta despues de la bobina a C19 100nF en serie con R39 10R a GND tierra eso es normal ?   aqui esta el layout el post tuyo es el #238  me avisas cuando puedas 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Fogonazo

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Sergiod como esta bro?  mira este yo estaba buscando por aqui y me tope con un driver de amplifcador que me gusto pues me puse a re-dibujarlo ayer y hoy casi lo termino pues me tope de que el "zobel de salida L1+10R esta conectado diferentemente a lo que he estado acostumbrado a ver note de que esta despues de la bobina a C19 100nF en serie con R39 10R a GND tierra eso es normal ?   aqui esta el layout el post tuyo es el #238  me avisas cuando puedas
> 
> ATTN
> Juan



Por aquí hay algo mas sobre ese driver (No mucho mas):

*EVENS 500W C-500*


----------



## victor6298

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Sergiod como esta bro?  mira este yo estaba buscando por aqui y me tope con un driver de amplifcador que me gusto pues me puse a re-dibujarlo ayer y hoy casi lo termino pues me di cuenta de que el "zobel de salida L1+10R esta conectado diferentemente a lo que he estado acostumbrado a ver, note de que esta despues de la bobina a C19 100nF en serie con R39 10R a GND tierra eso es normal ?   aqui esta el layout el post tuyo es el #238  me avisas cuando puedas
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


 no tiene nada de extraño;la red zobel es la resistencia en serie con el condensador colocado entre salida out amplificado y tierra. El conjunto Bobina-Resistencia en paralelo y en serie a parlantes es un filtro RL muy útil para minimizar el realce de las altas frecuencias. la bobina amortigua cualquier amplificación excesiva de la alta frecuencia por medio de su reactancia inductiva, la resistencia en paralelo a ella lo que hace es compensar entonces o disminuir el excesivo amortiguamiento ejercido por la bobina hacia las altas frecuencias. Para amplificadores de clase AB, este parametro no deberia ser critico lo unico a considerar es el diametro del alambre ven funcion de la potencia; de echo hay muchisimos diagramas por ahi donde no figura la bobina, pero la zobel si es absolutamente necesaria ,bien sea en el impreso o fuera de el


----------



## vargasmongo3435

ah bueno gracias por aclarar eso solo me dio curiosidad de la manera de Evens de poner el zobel de esa manera any way yo estaba haciendo un layout re-dibujandolo y le puse unos 6 pares de power transistors a ver como se ve,  tambien el driver solo es solo una vision tengo que revisarlo y el esquematico a ver que todo este bien gracias por aclarar lo del zobel  



ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hello audio world 

    El Evens C-500S 

ya lo modifique o mejor dicho lo re-dibuje con opcion de 6 pares no se a probado todavia solo queria dejarlo aqui para compartirlo  se puede hacer la prueba con solo un par de transistores de potencia para hacer la prueba empesando con un voltage bajito de +/-35V DC de acuerdo a la pagina de Evens, esta en un idioma que no se cual es pero use Google translator  ya el compañero Sergiod postio aqui informacion de este amplificador driver y me llamo la atencion ya que es basado del diseño Crown so me tome mi tiempo en hacer un PCB largo y uno pequeño tambien les dejo el file de Sprint Layout 6 para que lo modifiquen a su manera.

 El numero de parte del disipador para los drivers Q12 y Q13 es EA-T220-51E-ND de la pagina de DigiKey

el resistor de 5W 0.47 el numero de piesa es A102473-ND tambien de DigiKey  la distancia de patita a patita de ellos es de 5 mm PD

 de acuerdo a Evens website se alimenta con una fuente de +/-95V DC maximo a +/-80V DC
recuerden que esto proyecto requiere transformadores de grandes cargas en cuanto a VA "voltio ampere" so me imagino que para 400W mas o menos nesesitara al menos 500VA minimo de un transformador de toroide o toroidal nesesitara 'soft star' *eso mas adelante*

 No quiero que se confundan en cuanto a la cantidad de transistores de potencia la cantidad de pares determina la potencia maxima del amplificador al a ver mas pares baja lo del "SOAR" que quiere decir el amp trabaja mas descansadito o mejor dicho sin mucho esfuerso depende tambien del la carga yo en mi opinion personal 8 ohm esta bien para la casa pero si es para PA amplication dos de 8 ohm en paralelo aprovechara la salida maxima "400W" *estimado* solamente, este es un proyecto costoso pero para manera de aprendisaje es bueno como ver la topologia visualmente ayuda a los que estan empesando esto que es muy bonito lo de hacer amplifcadores hechos en casa.

 Por ahora esto  *no es oficial* es prototypo si lo quieren intentar empiensen con la tarjeta *driver* si ven que todo esta bien luego pueden empesar con la grande. Si tienen los materiales y piezas a la mano pueden hacer este proyecto empezando con la tarjeta driver
tengo planes de hacer la segunda PCB para los disipadores typo "U" asi se pueden poner mucho mas pares y tener mejor espacio bueno aqui les dejo los datos por favor revise bien tomen su tiempo esto me tomo 3 dias en hacerlo y todavia lo estoy en revisandolo, cualquier error por favor avisenme y lo arreglare sin ningun problema "no somos perfectos somo humanos" 


 lo que he escrito de la manera que lo dije es informacion "basica" hay mucho mas informacion pero es muy complicada para explicar  estoy mas acostubrado en Ingles 

bueno lo que faltaria seria:

1. soft star para los transformadores toroidales de 500VA hasta 800VA
2. protector de parlantes
3. fuente de poder PCB 

mas adelante :estudiando:

ATTN
Juan


----------



## jose31

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hello audio world . . . .




vargas como estas,pero funciona el evens c 500 ,lo he querido hacer,pero no tengo mucha informacion del driver


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno ahora fue que logre ponerlo a trabajar en el simulador multisim 13 simulandolo no puedo predicir de que si va a funcionar perfectamete pero esta respondiendo,

con una fuente de poder de +/-95V (quizas menos *+/-80V*) puede llegar hasta los 739W a 4 ohms todavia no lo he hecho so esto es solo una referencia *"posibilidad"* de que responda bien, me estoy dejando llevar por el esquematico original de Evens C-500S tratando de llevarlo como el de señor Evens lo unico que para que llegue a los 700 watters es que va a consumir bastante corriente mas o menos 7 amperes so si el transformador debe ser de al menos 800VA a 900VA *"idea mas o menos" * no recomiendo que lo traten si no tienen un transformador con esas especificaciones.

nota: eso de simulacion en software no es lo mismo que en practica verdadera, pero es bueno para predesir compartamiento real 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno ahora fue que logre ponerlo a trabajar en el simulador multisim 13 simulandolo no puedo predicir de que si va a funcionar perfectamete pero esta respondiendo,
> 
> con una fuente de poder de +/-95V (quizas menos *+/-80V*) puede llegar hasta los 739W a 4 ohms todavia no lo he hecho so esto es solo una referencia *"posibilidad"* de que responda bien, me estoy dejando llevar por el esquematico original de Evens C-500S tratando de llevarlo como el de señor Evens lo unico que para que llegue a los 700 watters es que va a consumir bastante corriente mas o menos 7 amperes so si el transformador debe ser de al menos 800VA a 900VA *"idea mas o menos" *no recomiendo que lo traten si no tienen un transformador con esas especificaciones.
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


 
@vargasmongo3435 Se ve bien, aunque este mismo es el viejo Crown XLS602 solo con bias variable, en cuando esta el Offset y las bias??, seria ideal que compartieras esa simulación o menciones estos factores, porque así como tal hay que calibrar ciertas cositas, lo digo porque he realizado el XLS602 por aquí la simulación del mismo _#*330*_, que es el mismo C-500S y lo deje como quería a Full Range.

Mas sin embargo realizaste un buen PCB con el Sprint , a pesar de ello es mejor usarlo con driver aparte y Out Power transistor para ampliarlo, algo que si se debe tener en cuenta es el mínimo y Max voltaje, este driver no soporta Voltajes grandes.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

compañero 
Yetrox


 estaba pensando en eso mismo los drivers pienso que deberian ser MJL3281AG/MJL1302AG 

si tienen ideas favor compartirla lo de el ajuste de offset se me paso esa no esta en la tarjeta driver de Evens C-500S 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> compañero
> Yetrox
> 
> 
> estaba pensando en eso mismo los drivers pienso que deberian ser MJL3281AG/MJL1302AG
> 
> si tienen ideas favor compartirla lo de el ajuste de offset se me paso esa no esta en la tarjeta driver de Evens C-500S
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


 

@vargasmongo3435 Si así podrían andar mejor los Driver, ideas pues como que ideas necesitas, diseño de PCB? Calibración no se? Por que en si como es el original pcb de Evens lo veo bien uno que otro detalle no gusta pero de resto esta bien.

Como te comento es mejor realizar los driver solitos me refiero a la placa Driver o tarjeta que llaman, así se puede ampliar fácilmente desde 100W hasta 600W que es lo máximo que da ese Driver, aunque se le puede hacer una buena mejoría mas profesional a las pistas del PCB de Evens, también una buena calibración no caería nada mal, porque puede que este con un buen THD pero el Offset volando ahí si que daría problemas

No entendí lo que dices que el Offset no esta en la tarjeta, el Offset se realiza en la simulación y debe estar en un rango menor o a 50mV Max


----------



## vargasmongo3435

si yo tambien tengo la tarjeta "driver" es una buena idea lo que mensionaste tener un segundo PCB con los power transistors aparte uan con 3 pares 6 pares y una maximo 10 pares no es mala idea no se si me entendistes  so opcion de expandirlo de acuerdo al presupuesto de uno  lo del offset tengo que chequear eso a ver 


ATTN
Juan



Yetrox dijo:


> @vargasmongo3435 Si así podrían andar mejor los Driver, ideas pues como que ideas necesitas, diseño de PCB? Calibración no se? Por que en si como es el original pcb de Evens lo veo bien uno que otro detalle no gusta pero de resto esta bien.
> 
> Como te comento es mejor realizar los driver solitos me refiero a la placa Driver o tarjeta que llaman, así se puede ampliar fácilmente desde 100W hasta 600W que es lo máximo que da ese Driver, aunque se le puede hacer una buena mejoría mas profesional a las pistas del PCB de Evens, también una buena calibración no caería nada mal, porque puede que este con un buen THD pero el Offset volando ahí si que daría problemas
> 
> No entendí lo que dices que el Offset no esta en la tarjeta, el Offset se realiza en la simulación y debe estar en un rango menor o a 50mV Max



que detalles no te gustan en esa placa drivers Evens? a ver si se puede re-diseñar de sierta manera 


ATTN
Juan



bueno pues me avisas cuando puedas y si hay alguien con mejores ideas sientanse libre de opinar todos estamos aprendiendo aqui, tambien tengo otro PA amplifier que lo estoy trabajando tambien pero para no desviarme del tema Evens C-500S solo les queria mostra como se ve la placa que esta lista para los disipadores de forma"U"  seria una buena idea incorporar este estilo con lo de Evens C-500S 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> si yo tambien tengo la tarjeta "driver" es una buena idea lo que mensionaste tener un segundo PCB con los power transistors aparte uan con 3 pares 6 pares y una maximo 10 pares no es mala idea no se si me entendistes  so opcion de expandirlo de acuerdo al presupuesto de uno  lo del offset tengo que chequear eso a ver
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan
> 
> 
> 
> que detalles no te gustan en esa placa drivers Evens? a ver si se puede re-diseñar de sierta manera
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan
> 
> 
> 
> bueno pues me avisas cuando puedas y si hay alguien con mejores ideas sientanse libre de opinar todos estamos aprendiendo aqui, tambien tengo otro PA amplifier que lo estoy trabajando tambien pero para no desviarme del tema Evens C-500S solo les queria mostra como se ve la placa que esta lista para los disipadores de forma"U"  seria una buena idea incorporar este estilo con lo de Evens C-500S
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


 
@vargasmongo3435 Te entiendo muy bien pues lo que te comento, en cuanto a lo que no me gusta voy a realizar un rediseño y te hago las comparaciones y mejorías, para que te hagas una idea, porque no es lo mismo mencionarlas que verlas, al igual que tu soy un adicto al Sprint, por lo que lo uso a diario y como que al usarlo mucho le agarra uno la practica para sacar buenos clones y hasta mejorando estos mismos.

Mas tardecito lo subo o en cualquier rato te digo que hay que mejorar o si necesitan una buena calibración la realizo y edito este mismo mensaje


----------



## vargasmongo3435

a esta perfecto bro eso mismo hago yo veo un circuito popular y me da l mania de re-dibujarlo yo he hecho originales tambien pero eso toma mas tiempo aqui estan unos ejemplos de amplificadores clasicos 

lo que me refiero de *re-dibujarlos *es que yo mido cada componentente de acuerdo a su tamaño real en milimetros "mm" :estudiando: leeo las dimenciones y de acuerdo a eso hago los macros para sprint layout 6 y de esa manera uno tiene idea de lo grande que va a ser la placa "PCB"

a pues  esta bien espero los files  de simulacion 
ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> a esta perfecto bro eso mismo hago yo veo un circuito popular y me da l mania de re-dibujarlo yo he hecho originales tambien pero eso toma mas tiempo aqui estan unos ejemplos de amplificadores clasicos
> 
> lo que me refiero de *re-dibujarlos *es que yo mido cada componentente de acuerdo a su tamaño real en milimetros "mm" :estudiando: leeo las dimenciones y de acuerdo a eso hago los macros para sprint layout 6 y de esa manera uno tiene idea de lo grande que va a ser la placa "PCB"
> 
> a pues esta bien espero los files  de simulacion
> ATTN
> Juan


 
@vargasmongo3435 Bueno en mi caso no solo los redibujo si no que trato en lo posible de que se vean mucho mejor que el mismo original, bueno el caso es que el diseño del C-500S poco gusta es mejor el diseño del C-500V ese si esta un poco mas organizado, mejor distribuido, aguanta mas en ello también me fijo mucho, me gusta tener un pcb bien calibradito en pistas, componentes y demás, bueno entonces voy a realizar una buena simulación del C-500S, no la había hecho porque he clonado el XLS-602 y me gusta mas ese diseño de Megatech que el del Evens








http://www.evensaudio.com/market/product/100237/

En definitiva me quedo con el XLS-602 claro el original, porque el de Tastech nada que ver:


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Yetrox dijo:


> @vargasmongo3435 Bueno en mi caso no solo los redibujo si no que trato en lo posible de que se vean mucho mejor que el mismo original, bueno el caso es que el diseño del C-500S poco gusta es mejor el diseño del C-500V ese si esta un poco mas organizado, mejor distribuido, aguanta mas en ello también me fijo mucho, me gusta tener un pcb bien calibradito en pistas, componentes y demás, bueno entonces voy a realizar una buena simulación del C-500S, no la había hecho porque he clonado el XLS-602 y me gusta mas ese diseño de Megatech que el del Evens
> 
> 
> http://www.evensaudio.com/resource/attach/2011-46/2011-11-20_16-51-29_0337130.jpg



bro mira enviame el link de Megatech para leerlo no se si es el mismo que hice hace un tiempo atras, no pude realisarlos pues bro postealo aqui el link cuando puedas

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> bro mira enviame el link de Megatech para leerlo no se si es el mismo que hice hace un tiempo atras, no pude realisarlos pues bro postealo aqui el link cuando puedas
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


 


@vargasmongo3435 Pues lo que paso fue que ese ya no se vende, ahora el nuevo es este http://www.megatech-audio.com/catalog.php?idp=68, claro hubieron muchos mas que lo quisieron clonar y con otras marcas

Ahora bien hay uno de Tastech ese si hay que hacerle su buena calibración:






Ese lo encuentras por aquí: http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=15057.30

Pero si ya se trata de realizar un mejor Driver es hacer el XLS-802 ese si aguanta súper bien, tiene el mismo diseño que el XLS-602 de Megatech que también se deriva el diseño del XLS-5000T


----------



## vargasmongo3435

pues mira lo que se puede hacer es diseñar la placa para los power ouput transistors so si uno quiero probar los driver ejemplo XLS-802 y Tastech drivers eso es basicamneto lo que hiso un señor *"OS" *de la pagina de diy americana diseño 8 diferents drivers el le llama IPS con un board aparte para los high power transistors, aqui esta el link si quieres leerlo sorry es en Ingles

Link: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/248105-slewmaster-cfa-vs-vfa-rumble.html

pues un ejemplo tener la placa aparte con un heat sink tipo "U" shape seria una buena manera de practicar diferentes circuitos de drivers ya que se prueva comportamineto de diferents  drivers a segunda etapa de salida power ouput devices aqui estan una images de uno que re-dibuje y no lo he hecho porque no tengo los materiales disponibles pero se pueden ordenar a una compania de PCB "China PCB" lo malo es $$$$$ si costoso  

 hablando de otra cosa he notado de que cuando alguna persona "clonea" algo rapido lo pone para uso de enriqueserse $ muchas de estas personas son de Asia o Filipinos en verdad no los culpo es su manera de sobrevivir ellos nesesitan comer, yo en cambio lo hago de mi corazon de veras porque la primera ves que vi un equipo de audio fue un amplificador de valvulas que hiso mi padre en el 1956 yo tengo 43 años ahora, y siempre me llamo la atencion desde ñiño  bueno volviendo al tema trato de dejar images y informacion basica de mi parte, hay muchos diseños aqui en *FE *muy buenos quisiera hacerlos todos pero se que no se puede  es bromenado   pero si voy a ver si hago esa placa paresida a esta que ven "Slewmaster 5P"


ATTN
Juan


----------



## dashiell

Amigos he estado siguiendo mucho este tema pero hay algo que me choca y disuclpen si es que no he entendido nada hablan mucho de las modificaciones al XLS 602 para hacerlo parecido al XLS 802 pero no encuentro ningun plano que me permita ver todo el diagrama de circuitos del XLS 802 y es el que necesito porque tengo un 802 y no puedo hecharlo a andar porque no esoty recibiendo corriente del pre hacia atras por favor si pudieran ayudarme subiendome algun diagrama de circuitos completo del XLS 802 para poder empezar a hacer las mediciones a ver qu es lo que me esta pasando por favor ayudenem con esto se los agradecería Saludos


----------



## wattalex

hola amigos del foro hace una semana arme el ampli xls300 y pues si funciona ala primera pero nose por que  cuando subo el volumen  un 70% consume muchisima corriente .Les agredesco de antemeno y gracias, les dejo unas fotos del proyecto


----------



## crazysound

Hola wattalex, por lo que veo tenés un error, el tr de bias está sobre la placa. Debe estar montado en el disipador de los tr de potencia.

Saludos..


----------



## escamargoj

> Código:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CODE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazysound dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola wattalex, por lo que veo tenés un error, el tr de bias está sobre la placa. Debe estar montado en el disipador de los tr de potencia
> 
> 
> 
> Muy buenas noches, mi amigo con respecto a lo que dices en esta cita del tr de bias, pero si en la cita #356 se ve que el tr de bias se encuentra en la misma placa, ustedes me pueden aclarar un poquito eso pues también estoy en el proceso de armar este espectacular amplificador, muchas gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Yetrox

escamargoj dijo:


> [/CODE]
> Muy buenas noches, mi amigo con respecto a lo que dices en esta cita del tr de bias, pero si en la cita #356 se ve que el tr de bias se encuentra en la misma placa, ustedes me pueden aclarar un poquito eso pues también estoy en el proceso de armar este espectacular amplificador, muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> @escamargoj Bueno yo te puedo aclarar algo al respecto, el IQ se debe colocar fuera de la placa junto a los transistores de salida, pero depende de cuantos transistores vas a instalar.
> 
> Si son 2 transistores complementarios a instalar que serian unos 100W no mas, no hay necesidad de hacerle un cableado o extensión externa al IQ, pero si ya son 4 complementarios en adelante se debe instalar este IQ en el disipador, porque este mismo disipa mas y si hay sobrecalentamiento se desajustan las bias
> 
> A mi parecer si le consume mas de lo normal de corriente o se calientan mucho los transistores de salida, es porque el disipador es muy pequeño, puede que este mal calibrado, y si este amplificador fue realizado idéntico al de Tastech tendrán muchos fallos, hay que corregir ciertos valores y cambiar una que otra cosa para que de su 100%.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Fogonazo

Yetrox dijo:


> . . . .  puede que este mal calibrado, y _*si este amplificador fue realizado idéntico al de Tastech tendrán muchos fallos*_, hay que corregir ciertos valores y cambiar una que otra cosa para que de su 100%.



Y por que no aclaras cuales son esos fallos y que cambios propones


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que no aclaras cuales son esos fallos y que cambios propones


si muy cierto me uno a fogo cxon la peticion:::compañero yetrox, he estado leyendo mucho tus comentarios acerca de los amplificadores tastech ,y en general los amplificadores asiaticos, y hablas como quien tiene mucho conocimiento de esos amplificadores, y siempre dices lo mismo:::: "cuidado si no haces los ajustes no funciona , o este otro, funciona bien pero si se hace la calibracion correcta funcionaria mejor""  pero en ningún caso has dicho :::: hagan esto o no hagan lo otro, o no pongan esto cambienlo por aquello: te digo muchos no somos tan entendidos como tu, por tal razon creo que seria de muy buen gusto que cuando hagas un comentario de que hay que calibrar; compartieras con nosotros los indoctos tus expresiones y experiencias al respecto; es inutil decir que algo no va a funcionar ; si no se dice porque; y que hacer para que funcione; saludos compañero yetrox


----------



## Yetrox

victor6298 dijo:


> si muy cierto me uno a fogo cxon la peticion:::compañero yetrox, he estado leyendo mucho tus comentarios acerca de los amplificadores tastech ,y en general los amplificadores asiaticos, y hablas como quien tiene mucho conocimiento de esos amplificadores, y siempre dices lo mismo:::: "cuidado si no haces los ajustes no funciona , o este otro, funciona bien pero si se hace la calibracion correcta funcionaria mejor"" pero en ningún caso has dicho :::: hagan esto o no hagan lo otro, o no pongan esto cambienlo por aquello: te digo muchos no somos tan entendidos como tu, por tal razon creo que seria de muy buen gusto que cuando hagas un comentario de que hay que calibrar; compartieras con nosotros los indoctos tus expresiones y experiencias al respecto; es inutil decir que algo no va a funcionar ; si no se dice porque; y que hacer para que funcione; saludos compañero yetrox




@victor6298 Si hubieses leído un poco mas te darás cuenta que si lo hice, aquí deje su simulación https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/929137/, como verán el mismo Tastech es el mismo XLS602, que también es el mismo Evens C-500, ahí compartí la simulación con esa calibración, me queda difícil estar repitiendo la calibración cuando ya esta en el mismo tema, es solo leer un poco mas sobre el tema

Bueno si esa información que he compartido es inútil para ti, pues es una lastima porque hice mi mejor esfuerzo para compartirla con todos y poder dar algo que funcione mejor que el mismo Amplificador de Megatech, mas no algo que porque es de Asia funciona a la primera, cuando muchos saben que sea cualquier amplificador encontrado en la red se debe comprobar si realmente funciona así de bien, en lo poco que he aportado he indicado mi respectiva calibración, ya es muy distinto que no les sea útil o que mis comentarios no sean los esperados.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que no aclaras cuales son esos fallos y que cambios propones





@Fogonazo Ya los realice en este mismo tema y también propuse los cambios como podrás apreciarlos en la simulación, están corregidos los valores y el amplificador esta muy bien calibrado, si tienes alguna duda me puedes comentar que con gusto daré mi mejor punto de vista, tengo algo de experiencia en amplifiers Megatech, Tastech y demás.


----------



## escamargoj

Gracias compañeros por sus respuestas, lo que quiero hacer es este amplificador profesional crown 602 con 20 tr con 2 tarjetas 2 transformadores los cuales salen del calculo de la fuente de alimentación del tema de el compañero Fogonazo que estuve leyendo y que me a gustado mucho.
Por tarjeta quedaria cada una con 10 tr estos son el 2sc3858 y pareja, por favor ayundeme a armar este majestuoso amplificador, poco a poco les estaré mostrando avances del mismo mas adelante les voy a mostrar los calculos de la fuente para ver si todo esta muy bien.
Amigos todas sus apreciaciones las tengo y tendré muy encuenta , muchas graciass y vamos pa lante con este proyecto.


----------



## Yetrox

escamargoj dijo:


> Gracias compañeros por sus respuestas, lo que quiero hacer es este amplificador profesional crown 602 con 20 tr con 2 tarjetas 2 transformadores los cuales salen del calculo de la fuente de alimentación del tema de el compañero Fogonazo que estuve leyendo y que me a gustado mucho.
> Por tarjeta quedaria cada una con 10 tr estos son el 2sc3858 y pareja, por favor ayundeme a armar este majestuoso amplificador, poco a poco les estaré mostrando avances del mismo mas adelante les voy a mostrar los calculos de la fuente para ver si todo esta muy bien.
> Amigos todas sus apreciaciones las tengo y tendré muy encuenta , muchas graciass y vamos pa lante con este proyecto.



escamargoj Yo te recomiendo que realices 2 driver solos, y hagas las 2 etapas complementarías de potencia aparte, que pcb vas usar

Sí gustas te puedo colaborar, en la construcción de este mismo, lo he realizado de 500W por canal, con sus respectivos ajustes y funciona mucho mejor que el original


----------



## victor6298

Yetrox dijo:


> @victor6298 Si hubieses leído un poco mas te darás cuenta que si lo hice, aquí deje su simulación https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/929137/, como verán el mismo Tastech es el mismo XLS602, que también es el mismo Evens C-500, ahí compartí la simulación con esa calibración, me queda difícil estar repitiendo la calibración cuando ya esta en el mismo tema, es solo leer un poco mas sobre el tema
> 
> Bueno si esa información que he compartido es inútil para ti, pues es una lastima porque hice mi mejor esfuerzo para compartirla con todos y poder dar algo que funcione mejor que el mismo Amplificador de Megatech, mas no algo que porque es de Asia funciona a la primera, cuando muchos saben que sea cualquier amplificador encontrado en la red se debe comprobar si realmente funciona así de bien, en lo poco que he aportado he indicado mi respectiva calibración, ya es muy distinto que no les sea útil o que mis comentarios no sean los esperados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Fogonazo Ya los realice en este mismo tema y también propuse los cambios como podrás apreciarlos en la simulación, están corregidos los valores y el amplificador esta muy bien calibrado, si tienes alguna duda me puedes comentar que con gusto daré mi mejor punto de vista, tengo algo de experiencia en amplifiers Megatech, Tastech y demás.


en honor a la razon te pido perdon compañero  al pàrecer pase por alto  el punto que comentas que el evens c500 y el xls602 es el mismo, y no vi la simulacion


----------



## escamargoj

Yetrox dijo:


> escamargoj Yo te recomiendo que realices 2 driver solos, y hagas las 2 etapas complementarías de potencia aparte, que pcb vas usar
> 
> Sí gustas te puedo colaborar, en la construcción de este mismo, lo he realizado de 500W por canal, con sus respectivos ajustes y funciona mucho mejor que el original


 
Muy buenas noches amigos, Yetrox le estaría muy agradecido  con su ayuda  hasta el momento no tengo nada apenas estoy  en el proceso pero si gusta me ayuda con el pcb pues yo con eso si soy muy lento y por supuesto con sus respectivos ajustes y claro todos los que nos puedan ayudar para realizar este proyecto con mucho gusto también les agradecería 

Algo parecido a esta imagen es lo que quiero hacer, claro esta si se puede
La imagen es de otro amplificador solo la uso como muestra puesto que es asi como quiero montar el crown muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## wattalex

hola a todos de nuevo,pues les contare que ya cambie al disipador de calor el transistor de bias y pues no cambio en nada sigue consumiendo mucha corriente con decirles que un fusible de 6 amperes no le dura nada, y lo extraño es que no se quema nada de los componentes solo el fusible y de disipador esta algo pasado por que ni siquiera se entibia ,y lo peor del caso y lo que mas me duele es que suena muy muy bien este amplificador da unos agudos cristalinos  y grabes muy profundos ,casi dandole a los 80 y 50 hz.    
espero hacerlo funcionar  y pues ojala y me hechen una manita aqui los maestros del foro,saludos y suerte en sus proyectos


----------



## Fogonazo

wattalex dijo:


> hola a todos de nuevo,pues les contare que ya cambie al disipador de calor el transistor de bias y pues no cambio en* nada sigue consumiendo mucha corriente *con decirles que un fusible de 6 amperes no le dura nada, y lo extraño es que no se quema nada de los componentes solo el fusible y de disipador esta algo pasado por que ni siquiera se entibia ,y lo peor del caso y lo que mas me duele es que suena muy muy bien este amplificador da unos agudos cristalinos  y grabes muy profundos ,casi dandole a los 80 y 50 hz.
> espero hacerlo funcionar  y pues ojala y me hechen una manita aqui los maestros del foro,saludos y suerte en sus proyectos



¿ Controlaste/Mediste/ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?

Lectura recomendada: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## wattalex

amigos mios acabo de resolver el problema solo cambie r 21 que en el diagrama original viene con el valor de 200 ohms le puse una de 460 y listo se acabo la molestia jejejeje gracias a todos por auxiliar .cuando andamos en apuros ,en estos dias pongo las fotos del proyecto ya terminado


----------



## Fogonazo

wattalex dijo:


> amigos mios acabo de resolver el problema solo cambie r 21 que en el diagrama original viene con el valor de 200 ohms le puse una de 460 y listo se acabo la molestia jejejeje gracias a todos por auxiliar .cuando andamos en apuros ,en estos dias pongo las fotos del proyecto ya terminado




Cambiaste R21 *¿ De cual diagrama ?*, en el diagrama que tengo yo R21 es de *470Ω*


----------



## Yetrox

wattalex dijo:


> amigos mios acabo de resolver el problema solo cambie r 21 que en el diagrama original viene con el valor de 200 ohms le puse una de 460 y listo se acabo la molestia jejejeje gracias a todos por auxiliar .cuando andamos en apuros ,en estos dias pongo las fotos del proyecto ya terminado






@wattalex Que bien que pudiste calibrar ese valor, de por si este debe ser entre 560Ω a 1.2K según calibración de Gain y Bias, asi como lo he realizado y va finito ese amplificador, si cambias otros valores que he propuesto en mi diagrama te queda mucho mejor y con mejor Bajo


Nota: La R21; Se refiere a la lista de materiales de Modultronic: Ver el archivo adjunto 89657 

El cual señala que es de 200Ω igual que el diagrama de Tastech que viene hacer R19.

@wattalex Un consejillo trata de C8 en el diagrama Tastech o diagrama Modultronic C11 que es de 100uF súbelo de 220uF a 330uF al ser menor de 220uF se te cuelga la Ganancia, para las R de los colectores del par diferencial, si subes las R de 1K a 2.2K y cambias la R Bias de 360 a 330Ω te va a quedar como Ninja, también puedes subir la R Gain a 47K y no se satura para nada


----------



## wattalex

exactamente yetrox algo paresido le hice aunque no tan exacto como tus calculos jejeje y si yo me referia al diagrama de modultronic pues voy  a hecerle los ajustes que me dices y pues a darle duro aver como se comporta ya en los eventos  el ampli lo quiero para monitores ,ahora lo estoy probando con un par de prosound de 18  lf750 lo estoy forsando aver como se comporta y siii suena bastante bien.saludos  y gracias por los tips


----------



## marianitto94

Hola la modificación de Yetrox para que pcb es? saludos!!


----------



## Yetrox

marianitto94 dijo:


> Hola la modificación de Yetrox para que pcb es? saludos!!



marianitto94 Te sirve para modificar los valores del pcb de Modultronic, Tastech y Evens Audio, ya que todos son lo mismo, cabe aclarar que el diagrama con su respectiva calibración que he realizado, es en base al pcb de Megatech original en pocas palabras es un clon

Nota: Los 3 PCB funcionan muy bien solo hay que cambiar algunos valores y queda como Ninja.





escamargoj dijo:


> Muy buenas noches amigos, Yetrox le estaría muy agradecido  con su ayuda  hasta el momento no tengo nada apenas estoy  en el proceso pero si gusta me ayuda con el pcb pues yo con eso si soy muy lento y por supuesto con sus respectivos ajustes y claro todos los que nos puedan ayudar para realizar este proyecto con mucho gusto también les agradecería
> 
> Algo parecido a esta imagen es lo que quiero hacer, claro esta si se puede
> La imagen es de otro amplificador solo la uso como muestra puesto que es asi como quiero montar el crown muchas gracias a todos.



En cuanto al PCB en el tema encuentras varios con buen diseño aportados,  que con solo modificar un par de cosas   te queda excelente, no necesitas ser diestro en diseño para esa tarea.

Veo que estan muy interesados en realizar el amplifier con mis modificaciones, asi que voy a compartirles mis diseños, pero pimero tengo que organizar muy bien ello, y en cuanto me sea posible estara en el tema, lo mas completo posible.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas noches amigos, a continuación  muestro parte de los primeros cálculos que llevo hasta el momento, por favor si voy mal me corrigen que con gusto hago los respectivos cambios.

Potencias deseada 1200 Watt.

Quiero esta potencia por que tengo 10 transistores 2sc3858 y quiero tener el mejor rendimiento de ellos.

Los cálculos los hice gracias al tema del amigo fogonazo de cómo hacer las fuentes de alimentación aquí en el foro, a el muchísimas gracias por tan buen aporte.

Potencias Necesaria en la fuente de alimentación:
P.amp + (P.amp * 0.4) = 1200 + (1200*0.4)=1680

Voltaje directo de la fuente:
La quiero a Vc= +/-80 Volt. De donde tendremos 160 Volt. De punta a punta

Voltaje Alterno:
Va = (Vc/1.4142)+1.4V  =  (160/1.4142)+1.4 = 115Volt. De donde tendremos 57 0 57 Volt.Alter. en punta y punta de cables de trafo.

Amperaje del Secundario para esta potencia:
I = W/ V = 1680 / 115 = 14.67 Redondeándole quedaría 15 Amp.

Bueno lo deje hasta aquí por que me interesa primero esto para buscar el trafo de primero por favor si en algo estoy mal les agradezco mucho su ayuda.

Amigo Yetrox vi el video que monto y bueno me gusto mucho la calidad del amplificador y claro el que estamos realizando espero que quede así de parecido con calidad y rendimiento.

Buscare en los temas a ver a cual PCB se adapte a lo que quiero mas adelante les mostraré las cosas que voy teniendo para que vean como vamos en el proyecto.
Amigos estoy haciendo esto de esta manera para que aquellos amigos que quieran realizar el proyecto les sirva también de guía, pues una manera de agradecer también lo aprendido y que mejor que ayudar en sus proyectos.  Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas amigos siguiendo con los cálculos del proyecto Crown  

Con los datos anteriores obtengo la corriente del rectificador que seria:

Rectificador = 15A * 3 = 45A

Condensadores para filtraje:

Teniendo en cuenta un valor de rizado del 4% quedaría 
C =  ( I.Cda.rama / 120 * Valor de rizado ) = 10.5 / 120 * 3.2 = 27343 Uf

Esto es para un caso de calcular los condensadores puesto que ay otro caso para calcular y este me da 23100 Uf que es el de multiplicar 2200* I.Cda.rama = 2200* 10.5 = 23100 Uf.

Bueno con esto creo tener la fuente diseñada para este amplificador, amigos si en algo estoy equivocado por favor me ayudan a ver si por aquí de esta manera voy bien con el diseño, muchas gracias.


----------



## edwindj

buenas noches amigos les cuento que yo tengo una crown xls 602 y la destapo y tiene 2 filtros de 4700uf a 125v por rama. se me hace raro si pues al tener un transformador de buen ampere y vaya a tener estos filtros chicos.


----------



## Yetrox

edwindj dijo:


> buenas noches amigos les cuento que yo tengo una crown xls 602 y la destapo y tiene 2 filtros de 4700uf a 125v por rama. se me hace raro si pues al tener un transformador de buen ampere y vaya a tener estos filtros chicos.


 



  @edwindj Porque tu potencia es comercial y estaría solo en 400W y eso a toda maquina, también solo le instalan 2 por ahorrarse dinero y como sabrás es un amplificador mas para medios no necesita tanto filtrado, el XLS602 fue modificado para soportar hasta 700W y para usarlo en todas las frecuencias con muy buena respuesta, el cual necesita buen filtrado mínimo 18800uF a 125V, es decir necesita 4 filtros o condensadores en paralelo de 4700uF a 125V


----------



## escamargoj

Código:
	






Yetrox dijo:


> escamargoj Yo te recomiendo que realices 2 driver solos, y hagas las 2 etapas complementarías de potencia aparte, que pcb vas usar
> 
> Sí gustas te puedo colaborar, en la construcción de este mismo, lo he realizado de 500W por canal, con sus respectivos ajustes y funciona mucho mejor que el original
> 
> Amigo si estoy muy interesado en su ayuda y por supuesto tambien de todos los que nos puedan ayudar a sacar adelante este amplificador esos ajustes que nos cuenta ya los tengo registrados para realizarlo de esa manera que dara sonando muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Código:


----------



## edwindj

Yetrox dijo:


> @edwindj Porque tu potencia es comercial y estaría solo en 400W y eso a toda maquina, también solo le instalan 2 por ahorrarse dinero y como sabrás es un amplificador mas para medios no necesita tanto filtrado, el XLS602 fue modificado para soportar hasta 700W y para usarlo en todas las frecuencias con muy buena respuesta, el cual necesita buen filtrado mínimo 18800uF a 125V, es decir necesita 4 filtros o condensadores en paralelo de 4700uF a 125V



Buenas noches amigo pues voy a ver si consigo los demas filtros que necesito para ver si la potencia mejora.Te agradezco tu consejo muy amable de tu parte.


----------



## huki

hola amigos del foro tengo una pregunta sobre los componentes de la placa para 300w,los componentes para esta placa son los mismo que los de la placa de 600w o son otros ya la lista de materiales que suvio modultonic es para el de 600w.gracias


----------



## escamargoj

> huki dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigos del foro tengo una pregunta sobre los componentes de la placa
> 
> 
> 
> para 300w,los componentes para esta placa son los mismo que los de la placa de 600w o son otros ya la lista de materiales que suvio modultonic es para el de 600w.gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Amigo los componentes difieren un poco puesto que ay unos que tienen otros ajustes, claro con el fin de conseguirle mas rendimiento como el mejorado del amigo Yetrox, de este en lo personal me estoy guiando puesto que es lo que quiero rendimiento.
Si gustas en paginas atrass se encuentra el diagrama mejorado y veras que algunos componentes difieren, si es pa la crown de 300 o la de 600 claro esta que lo principal que es la fuente es lo primero que cambia y uno que otros componentes para su ganancia como es la resistencia de retro alimentación. Mejor observa bien los diagramas y veras los cambios.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas noches amigos aquí les muestro los filtros que voy a usar para este amplificador ya los tengo son 4 que son de 15000Uf y el chasis en el que lo voy a montar esto es lo que tengo por ahora mas adelante voy a mandar a realizar los transformadores.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas amigos, por favor quien pueda ayudarme y decirme si los cálculos que realice anteriormente estan buenos para poder seguir con la construcción de este amplificador, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas a todos los compañeros, siguiendo con este proyecto ahora estoy averiguando por la realización de los transformadores los cuales son dos puesto que son 20 transistores de donde estos manejarían por asi decir 10 transistores cada uno, sus característica para realizar es de 15 o 16 amperios con voltaje de 57 0 57 para tener un VCC 80 VOLT todo esto según los cálculos anteriores la cosa es que quiero aumentar el voltaje para obtener 85 volt. Amigos colaboradores entiendo que la inversión es un poquito grande puesto que estos transformadores son costosos y por ello quiero que me ayuden a saber si estoy bien y si voy por buen camino muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas amigos continuando con mi proyecto pues el cual ya quedaría seguirlo el próximo año el cual ya falta poco puesto que el par de transformadores me los hacen cada uno en $150 000 moneda colombiana, claro esta que estos son tipo toroidal de +/- 85 en dc por 15 amperios para los 10 transistores mientras iniciare el diseño de la pcb que en esa si estoy un poco demorado,no siendo mas me despido de todos ustedes deseandoles una Feliz Navidad y un prospero año 2015, un abrazo para todos.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas tengan todos los compañeros de aquí del foro, iniciando en este nuevo año con nuevos proyectos y siguiendo aquellos que ya estaban empezados, espero que todos se encuentren super bien y recargados para continuar en este bello arte del sonido.
A continuación les muestro como voy en el diseño de la pcb de esta manera es que la quiero y bueno me he demorado un poco por que me toca ir tomando medidas para que me quede lo mas real posible, hasta el momento en ella el único inconveniente que voy teniendo es el largo de la placa que me va dando aproximadamente 34 cm la cosa seria como imprimir esto asi, bueno queria mostrarles como voy con mi proyecto y me he quedado esperando con sus ayudas principalmente la del amigo Yetrox que ya a realizado varios de estos amplificadores de igual manera muchas gracias  siempre estaré pendiente jejejeje


----------



## josco

felicidades por tu proyecto compañero se ve bien, 34 centimetros se me hace grande y  como dices el problema es imprimirlo. saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





josco dijo:


> felicidades por tu proyecto compañero se ve bien, 34 centimetros se me hace grande y  como dices el problema es imprimirlo. saludos.


 bueno eso no es problema., se cambia el tamaño de hoja., por lo general se usa A4., pero en el tamño A6 va perfecto.,​ y una cosa es cambiar el tamaño de hoja., otra cosa es cambiar el tamaño que se imprime​ a no confundir eso., que es lo importante​


----------



## Fogonazo

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  bueno eso no es problema., se cambia el tamaño de hoja., por lo general se usa A4., *pero en el tamño A6 va perfecto*.,​ y una cosa es cambiar el tamaño de hoja., otra cosa es cambiar el tamaño que se imprime​ a no confundir eso., que es lo importante​







Si en *A4* (210mm x 297mm) no entra, mucho menos va a entrar en *A6* (105mm x 148mm) que es mas chico.

Tal ves te refieras al tamaño *A3* (297mm x 420mm) u *Oficio* (215,9mm x 355,6mm)


----------



## locodelafonola

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/image_1.jpg​
> Si en *A4* (210mm x 297mm) no entra, mucho menos va a entrar en *A6* (105mm x 148mm) que es mas chico.
> 
> Tal ves te refieras al tamaño *A3* (297mm x 420mm)


 perrrrrrrrrdonnnnnn., me equivoque ., exactamente a eso me referia fogo., gracias por venir al rescate., sip fogo es A3 ., NO A6​


----------



## Fogonazo

locodelafonola dijo:


> perrrrrrrrrdonnnnnn., me equivoque ., exactamente a eso me referia fogo., gracias por venir al rescate., sip fogo es A3 ., NO A6​ http://youtu.be/bLv3OW5SdoU



Impresoras en Formato A3 son poco frecuentes.
Pero la mayoría aceptan tamaño Oficio que alcanza perfectamente para hacer una placa de 30Cm


----------



## locodelafonola

Fogonazo dijo:


> Impresoras en Formato A3 son poco frecuentes.
> Pero la mayoría aceptan tamaño Oficio que alcanza perfectamente para hacer una placa de 30Cm


 alli esta el problema fogo., nesesita 34cm​


----------



## Fogonazo

locodelafonola dijo:


> alli esta el problema fogo., *nesesita 34cm*​





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Si en *A4* (210mm x 297mm) no entra, mucho menos va a entrar en *A6* (105mm x 148mm) que es mas chico.
> 
> Tal ves te refieras al tamaño *A3* (297mm x 420mm) u *Oficio* (215,9mm x 355,6mm)




Si la impresora anda bien, con buen registro se puede hacer en oficio. aunque yo en lo personal preferiría hacer 2 placas y unirlas. 

34Cm para planchar y que quede bien me parece difícil.


----------



## locodelafonola

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la impresora anda bien, con buen registro se puede hacer en oficio. aunque yo en lo personal preferiría hacer 2 placas y unirlas.
> 
> 34Cm para planchar y que quede bien me parece difícil.


 sip fogo., eso es otro problema​ por mas que se tenga una plancha buena.,​ creo que el calor no sera parejo.,​ aunque como desis., con dos placas solucionas el problema de tamaño de imprecion y planchado.,​ voto por la idea de fogo​


----------



## josco

compañeros fogo y loco de la fonola, tienen razon. de hecho una vez hice una prueba en una hoja tamaño oficio y salio en tamaño real. solo fue eso una prueba. gracias compañeros. saludos!


----------



## escamargoj

Hola muy buenas  compañeros, agradezco mucho sus aportes y les aseguro que todos los tengo en cuenta, aquí les muestro como voy con el circuito hasta donde lo e podido reducir son 28 cm, algo que no tuve en cuenta es que lo hice en vertical y eso me complica un poco la cosa puesto que de manera horizontal creo que saldría mejor, pero bueno no importa voy a sumir el reto y trataré de sacarlo así como esta.

Que voy a hacer, lo siguiente si el circuito como esta no lo puedo sacar completo lo intentaré imprimir en 2 partes y luego cortaré y uniré hasta tener una sola. Si veo que de esa manera las cosas no me salen como espero, ahí si lo hago de la manera que nos dice nuestro compañero Fogo que también me parece buena idea.

Estos mis amigos a mi persona como a ustedes nos dejan siempre mucho aprendizaje y eso es lo que me lleva a seguir adelante, claro esta que con sus respectivas ayudas puesto que todo lo que estoy haciendo lo he sacado de aquí del foro así que esto es para todos.

Bueno a continuación quiero que vean como voy, todavía me falta un poco de arreglo por ahora la tarjeta la tengo en unas dimensiones de 7cm * 28cm por como lo quiero hacer la medida que mas me interesaba era llevarlo a que me diera los 7cm ya los logre y bueno ahora me falta mejorarle algunas cosas como de pistas y un poco de acomodo de las piezas del resto me encantaría saber sus comentarios es muy importante para mi, ,muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## escamargoj

Holaaaa compañerosss bueno lee he dado duro a este diseño durante todos estos dias buscando perfeccionar cada ves mas esta tarjeta les cuento que en la anterior tuve unos errores los cuales ya los puede corregir y aquí les subo mi primer prototipo una de las tantas faces que lleva hacer un proyecto de estos espero que les guste.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas noches amigos continuando con mi proyecto de la crown xls 602, ya termine el re-diseño como lo quería para transistores 3858 revisando y comparando con los esquemas me he percatado de algo que quiero consultarle a todos y es que en que difiere en el amplificador las resistencias R11 Y R12 cuando en un esquema están a 1k ambas y en otro 2.2k. Como dije en anteriores escritos que me estaba guiando del crown mejorado del amigo Yetrox y me doy cuenta que el tiene 2 esquemas y en ellos estas resistencias hacen la diferencia, quiero saber si por si de pronto me afecte en la estabilidad o ganancias del equipo así que amigos quien sepa le pido el favor y me ayude con este detalle y bueno si el amigo Yetrox se encuentra por ahí le estaría muy agradecido pues de el esquema de el es que me estoy guiando muchas gracias a todos


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buen día amigos les cuento que ya pude resolver el problema de la impresión, bueno ustedes saben que por lo que es un poco grande pero me salio muy bien y lo conseguí copiando del wizard y pasándolo a word,ya estando ahi solo es ajustar las dimensiones como las quiero bueno principalmente los 7cm que quiero tener de ancho y el largo se ajusto a el largo de la hoja tamaño carta casi toda y bueno asi me quedo todo muy bien, cualquier sugerencias les estaré agradecido aaaa y quien quiera el circuito en el wizard original se los facilito con gusto, ahora es pasarlo a la placa para ver como me queda, les estaré comentando mas adelante muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

escamargoj dijo:


> Muy buenas noches amigos continuando con mi proyecto de la crown xls 602, ya termine el re-diseño como lo quería para transistores 3858 revisando y comparando con los esquemas me he percatado de algo que quiero consultarle a todos y es que en que difiere en el amplificador las resistencias R11 Y R12 cuando en un esquema están a 1k ambas y en otro 2.2k. Como dije en anteriores escritos que me estaba guiando del crown mejorado del amigo Yetrox y me doy cuenta que el tiene 2 esquemas y en ellos estas resistencias hacen la diferencia, quiero saber si por si de pronto me afecte en la estabilidad o ganancias del equipo así que amigos quien sepa le pido el favor y me ayude con este detalle y bueno si el amigo Yetrox se encuentra por ahí le estaría muy agradecido pues de el esquema de el es que me estoy guiando muchas gracias a todos



¿ Donde se encuentra ese esquema (Link a la imagen) ?


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buen día compañero Fogo esas imagenes las saque ya hace mucho tiempo, desde que empece a analizar los esquemas para tomar el de muestra para realizar el proyecto, se encuentra en este tema puesto que de aquí es donde e sacado los esquemas a seguir, ahora actualmente no me acuerdo donde se encuentra tengo que revisar nuevamente las respuestas anteriores para decirles exactamente donde esta, pero aquí les monto los dos esquemas del cual hago el comentario y son del compañero Yetrox.


----------



## tecbeml

Este es uno  paresido que hise con el metodo de la plancha 6cm por 28cm


----------



## escamargoj

PHP:
	

Este es uno paresido que hise con el metodo de la plancha 6cm por 28cm


Mi amigo esta excelente tu trabajo me gusta mucho, espero que el mio me quede parecido muy bien la diferencia con el que estoy haciendo es que los transistores no los voy a colocar acostados si no en otro disipador para que me puedan quedar de manera vertical con el fin de que cuando lo coloque en el chasis me quede el disipador también de manera vertical, pero si estan muy buenos un poco de trabajo me es excelente el resultado.


----------



## luisupar

Saludos,  Solo quiero hacer un pequeño aporte con los diagramas hechos en Eagle. Son de 8 y 12 transistores para que usen el que mas les convenga. Ambos cuentan con el circuito de protección de parlantes contra voltajes en la salida y retardo para el molesto "pump".  Espero les sea de utilidad.

Slds.


----------



## Fogonazo

luisupar dijo:


> Saludos,  Solo quiero hacer un pequeño aporte con los diagramas hechos en Eagle. Son de 8 y 12 transistores para que usen el que mas les convenga. Ambos cuentan con el circuito de protección de parlantes contra voltajes en la salida y retardo para el molesto "pump".  Espero les sea de utilidad.
> 
> Slds.



Estas placas ¿ Están comprobadas ?


----------



## epxaudio

Mis saludos y respeto a los moderadores y mis buenos amigos del foro ,, y felicito al buen amigo MODULTRONIC por el proyecto del ampli crown 602 ,, esta muy completo y totalmente funcional ,,, y el que se anime a armarlo le de play ,, y a los compañeros que quieren una pcb mas pequeña  tambien esta la opcion de diseñar una pcb solo para el driver y otra pcb para la etapa de potencia ,,una sobre la otra ,,  y asi todo queda mas pequeño y mas compacto ,,  totalmente personalizado con el programa que mas les guste ,, todo queda a decision y creatividad de ustedes ,,,,     saludos ,,


----------



## aanlucobe

hola amigos del foro, recien me atrevo a participar en este foro para hacer una consulta sobre el amplificador de megatech empleando el driver de dos transistores - hablo del clon del crown xls-602 - si se podria hacerlo funcionar con dos transistores por canal en la salida - 2SA1170 y 2SC2774 - y con una fuente de alimentacion de +/- 48 voltios , ¿que potencia se obtendria ?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con +/- 48 voltios tendrás 

115 Watts sobre 8 Ohms
200 Watts sobre 4 Ohms


----------



## escamargoj

Amigos muy buenas noches, continuando con este proyecto estoy atascado en algo y me gustaría mucho que me ayudarán y es en que quiero ponerle un pre y no ce cual es, el de este amplificador o si lo han hecho con otro; Por otro lado un protector estoy por hacerle el de videorockola que tal sería para este proyecto, con estas dudas amigos me gustaría mucho que me puedan ayudar a conseguir una buena opción para este proyecto les estaré muy agradecido, muchas gracias.


----------



## Kytronix

No se si sera indebido contestar una pregunta de hace 1 mes.

El preamplificador depende las exigencias que desea obtener, sea de 3 o 5 bandas,  para estos Crown no son exigentes, asi que con uno de 3 bandas con IC operacional NE5532, podra controlar una buena frecuencia de altos, medios y bajos.

Lo que si se  debe tener presente es usar un PRE con ganancia media, si esta es muy alta este Crown tiende a saturarce a bajo volumen y su THD da una distorsión muy seca.


----------



## pandacba

Asi no se define ni proyecta un pre.
Un pre adapta la salida de la fuente de audio  a la sensilbilidad de amplificador
Asi por ejemplo tengo el ampli con sensibilidad de 800mV y coloca la salida de un CD y mi pre tiene una ganancia de 100 estaremos en problemas El nivel de audio de un CD esta en poco más de 1V al meterlo en el pre este intentaria llevar la salida a 100V pobre ampli solo necesta 800mV!!!!!
Para el mismo caso    tengo una bandeja giradiscos con cápsula magnetica que entrega 2mV, aparte de necestar el ecualizador RIIA con una ganancia de 100 no le alcanzara, ya que se necesitara que la ganancia global del pre sea de 400


----------



## Yetrox

escamargoj dijo:


> Amigos muy buenas noches, continuando con este proyecto estoy atascado en algo y me gustaría mucho que me ayudarán y es en que quiero ponerle un pre y no ce cual es, el de este amplificador o si lo han hecho con otro; Por otro lado un protector estoy por hacerle el de videorockola que tal sería para este proyecto, con estas dudas amigos me gustaría mucho que me puedan ayudar a conseguir una buena opción para este proyecto les estaré muy agradecido, muchas gracias.




Hola escamargoj tanto tiempo sin entrar al foro , mi consejo es que con la simulación que subi, le conectes un preamplifier en la misma simulación y vayas calibrando la entrada, para tener un offset estable, un buen THD y sobre todo que mantenga una buena ganancia y calidad.

En mi caso no le conecto preamplifier directo,  les conecto un input balanced, asi mismo calibro un preamplifier global entre los 280 a 360 mVp.





Kytronix dijo:


> No se si sera indebido contestar una pregunta de hace 1 mes.
> 
> El preamplificador depende las exigencias que desea obtener, sea de 3 o 5 bandas,  para estos Crown no son exigentes, asi que con uno de 3 bandas con IC operacional NE5532, podra controlar una buena frecuencia de altos, medios y bajos.
> 
> Lo que si se  debe tener presente es usar un PRE con ganancia media, si esta es muy alta este Crown tiende a saturarce a bajo volumen y su THD da una distorsión muy seca.



Kytronix no se puede poner cualquier preamplifier, se debe conocer muy bien la ganancia de entrada del amplifier, su sensibilidad IN en mVp, el THD y el Offset a la hora de conectarlo.

Muchos conectan preamplifier universales con cierto rango de sensibilidad de entrada, por eso no le sacan el provecho a las potencias, si vas a realizar un buen diseño lo mejor es realizarlo con los mejores rangos.

Primero una buena simulación,  segundo una buena calibración si hay que correguir algo, con eso al tener todos los datos teoricos, ahi si puedes darte el lujo de decir cual preamplifier es el adecuado para una potencia.


----------



## escamargoj

Muchas gracias amigos por sus respuestas de esto entonces podría decir que la MDT AUDIO Balance Input que propuso el amigo Modultronic en los comienzos del foro mas exacto en la cita #42 me puede servir y bueno con esto me quedaría el amplificador con mas calidad ya que cuenta con entrada balanceada y por la configuración que tiene con una buena ganancia sin exagerar. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

escamargoj dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigos por sus respuestas de esto entonces podría decir que la MDT AUDIO Balance Input que propuso el amigo Modultronic en los comienzos del foro mas exacto en la cita #42 me puede servir y bueno con esto me quedaría el amplificador con mas calidad ya que cuenta con entrada balanceada y por la configuración que tiene con una buena ganancia sin exagerar. Muchas gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/etapa-entrada-balanceada-puente-bridge-95738/


----------



## SKYFALL

escamargoj dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigos por sus respuestas de esto entonces podría decir que la MDT AUDIO Balance Input que propuso el amigo Modultronic en los comienzos del foro mas exacto en la cita #42 me puede servir y bueno con esto me quedaría el amplificador con mas calidad ya que cuenta con entrada balanceada y por la configuración que tiene con una buena ganancia sin exagerar. Muchas gracias



Ese circuito balanceador del que hablas seria para usarlo junto con otro crown 602 para conectarlos en puente, eso es lo que quieres hacer?


----------



## Yetrox

escamargoj dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigos por sus respuestas de esto entonces podría decir que la MDT AUDIO Balance Input que propuso el amigo Modultronic en los comienzos del foro mas exacto en la cita #42 me puede servir y bueno con esto me quedaría el amplificador con mas calidad ya que cuenta con entrada balanceada y por la configuración que tiene con una buena ganancia sin exagerar. Muchas gracias




Hola compañero escamargoj, el MDT AUDIO Balance Input XLR & Bridge Modul, es muy bueno pero ojo este hay que calibrarlo respectivamente con el Crown.

Como veras este es un modulo de balanced Input y a su vez para Bridge, con solo activar o desactivar el Switch tienes 2 modulos en uno, te lo recomiendo ya que a futuro decidas conectar el Bridge para un Subwoofer, al solo hacer el Balanced Input 180, cuando quieras implementar modo puente tendras que hacer otra placa.

Veo mucho interés por este amplifier,  demen unos dias organizo el material y les comparto este amplificador con todo, simulación,  pcb,  incluyendo balanced input, preamplifier, vumeter peak hold, speaker protection, fuente y mucho mas, con diseños clon Evens Audio y Megatech tanto compactos como lineales.

Para los que estan construyendo este amplifier basado en pcb Modultronic o Tastech que es lo mismo, esperecen un poco y tendran un buen amplifier con todo.


----------



## escamargoj

Amigo Ferchito la idea es tener este amplificador como el original si es que se puede que tenga todo desde entrada hasta la protección si es caso.
Bueno como dice el amigo Yetrox esperarle, pero mientras la pagina que compartio el amigo fogonazo para analizar la Etapa de entrada Balanceada-Puente (Bridge) muchas gracias eso es lo que quiero para este amplificador Gracias a Todos.


----------



## alcides alvarez

escamargoj dijo:


> Amigo Ferchito la idea es tener este amplificador como el original si es que se puede que tenga todo desde entrada hasta la protección si es caso.
> Bueno como dice el amigo Yetrox esperarle, pero mientras la pagina que compartio el amigo fogonazo para analizar la Etapa de entrada Balanceada-Puente (Bridge) muchas gracias eso es lo que quiero para este amplificador Gracias a Todos.



les garantizo que funciona por que  esa misma,la tengo instalada en una zener:como esta


----------



## alcides alvarez

mrmay dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo
> podrías regalarme el pcb sin esas letras negras que tiene la zener que acabas de subir al foro


 
Saludos, éste es el archivo original


----------



## Yetrox

Hola compañeros como se los habia comentado antes, pues hoy les comparto la primera entrega o parte del clon amplifier XLS 602.









En los archivos encontraran el diagrama, simulación bridge de 1KW o 1000W + PCB de 300W y 500W por canal o Rama, pueden instalar el 2SC5200 y su complementario, si desean instalar el 2SC3858 y su complementario separan un poco el pcb.

Input Bridge: 280mVp
THD: 0.05
Offset: 2mV
Potencia por Canal 532W
Fuente: +/-85V DC 12Amp to 15Amp.


En el material podran realizar 3 tipos de amplifiers, el primero con su driver + etapa de salida de 300W, el segundo con su driver + etapa de salida de 500W, pueden instalar las placas en forma paralela compacta y instalación lineal, y el tercero esta completo con su Driver + Potencia en la misma placa de forma lineal de 500W.

Hay 2 condesadores electrolíticos de 220uF estos son a 100V, hay otros 2 condensadores NP de 1uF y 10uF, estos son a 50V por si tienen dudas de su voltaje.

Espero que les sea de gran utilidad el aporte para que construyan este poderoso amplifier, muy pronto estare subiendo la segunda entrega del amplifier, donde estaran pcb del Balanced Input Bridge, Preamplifier Crown, protector de parlantes Crown, Clipping, Vumeters y Fuente Crown.


----------



## wattalex

hola amigos despues de meses de trabajo por fin casi esta terminado este proyecto es un reboltijo de placas entre esas esta el crown de 500,esta funcionando con 90v simetricos y la placa hace funcionar a 2 bocinas de 8" eminence de 250 w para el agudo le meti el lm3886 ,le puse una pequeña plaquita con un operacional para poder resibir señal balanseada.el crown funciona de lujo.en estos dias pongo fotos del analizador de audio para que se den una idea de como se escucha.saludos a todos


----------



## escamargoj

Amigos así me quedo el impreso y bueno este es el que voy a utilizar en el inicio de este proyecto lo tomare de prueba y mas adelante veré que le puedo mejorar, les estaré muy agradecido con sus humildes opiniones gracias


----------



## leaseba

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Aquí les subo lo que les había prometido, los PCB de los 3 modelos.
> En el archivo .rar del XLS602 y XLS802 les puse tambien el diagrama y la simulación del amplificador, en el XLS302 no lo puse porque según el tema, es lo mismo que el XLS602 pero con menos transistores y otro valor de resistencia gain.
> En los archivos .rar van:
> 
> -Mascara Completa
> -Mascara De Cobre
> -Mascara De Componentes
> -Mascara De Antisolder
> 
> Medidas de los PCB
> Crown XLS302 ≈ 8.22cm x 16.89cm
> Crown XLS602 ≈ 8.22cm x 21.38cm
> Crown XLS802 ≈ 8.31cm x 28.58cm
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> [*Nota* del Modereitor: PCB´s muy bonitas pero *SIN* probar]
> 
> [*Nota* de Mastodonte Man: La mascara de cobre y antisolder estan para metodo de planchado, para el metodo de serigrafia, deberan imprimir en modo espejo estas 2 mascaras.]​



Exelenteee!!! muy bueno tu aporte, ahora tengo una duda, si quiero usar el CROWN XLS302 en modo bridge, tengo que usar un trafo de el doble de amperes ?? osea de 20A ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ésto se trató varios millones de veces en el Foro .

Si lo ponés en puente debes limitar la señal porque el amplificador intentará dar cuatro veces la potencia consumiendo el doble de corriente.

Ahhhhhhh , pongo fuente del doble de la corriente 

Ok todo muy lindo , pero ¿ Están los transistores preparados para entregar el doble de la corriente ? ¿ O se freirán a fuego rápido ? 

Pongo el doble de transistores o transistores para mas corriente 

¿ Están los drivers preparados para dar el doble de corriente al doble de transistores ?


----------



## tecbeml

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Bueno ahora fue que logre ponerlo a trabajar en el simulador multisim 13 simulandolo no puedo predicir de que si va a funcionar perfectamete pero esta respondiendo,
> 
> con una fuente de poder de +/-95V (quizas menos *+/-80V*) puede llegar hasta los 739W a 4 ohms todavia no lo he hecho so esto es solo una referencia *"posibilidad"* de que responda bien, me estoy dejando llevar por el esquematico original de Evens C-500S tratando de llevarlo como el de señor Evens lo unico que para que llegue a los 700 watters es que va a consumir bastante corriente mas o menos 7 amperes so si el transformador debe ser de al menos 800VA a 900VA *"idea mas o menos" * no recomiendo que lo traten si no tienen un transformador con esas especificaciones.
> 
> nota: eso de simulacion en software no es lo mismo que en practica verdadera, pero es bueno para predesir compartamiento real
> 
> ATTN
> Juan



Amigo saludos, no*-*se pero tu simulacion pare*C*e que esta mal simulada ya que estas tomando las dos señales del generador y la negativa la estas mandando a*-*la tierra de*-*la entrada sin tener y una tierra de entrada esto pudiera dar problemas a*-*la hora de trabajarlo en la realidad aunque en la simulacion trabaje, de echo amplifica mas, corrijame si estoy mal gracias.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, he logrado terminar mi proyecto gracias al aporte de cada uno de ustedes, este es el diseño del compañero yetrox con gran potencia y un sonido excelente lo tengo trabajando en el rango de medios y vaya que rinde en esa frecuencia, de nuevo muchas gracias a todos ustedes.


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buen día, compañero dexterqsc de que volataje y corriente es el transformador que utilizaste y es solo para los 6 transistores.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos, colega escamargoj son 12 en total el voltaje que tiene es de +-85 y la corriente que suministra es de 20A, ¿compañeros hay alguna forma de trabajar esta tarjeta en cuasicomplementaria?


----------



## leaseba

20 A para usarlo en estereo no ??? yo tengo pensado usar el amplificador original de este post pero con una fuente de +-95 a 10A para usarlo con un subwoofer y con transistores MJL, es posible o tendre algun problema?


----------



## escamargoj

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola compañeros como se los habia comentado antes, pues hoy les comparto la primera entrega o parte del clon amplifier XLS 602.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-CJCg9iEAfOI/Trt2iRJWv5I/AAAAAAAAAFc/R88zen3AMao/s1600/XLS+602+MK5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> En los archivos encontraran el diagrama, simulación bridge de 1KW o 1000W + PCB de 300W y 500W por canal o Rama, pueden instalar el 2SC5200 y su complementario, si desean instalar el 2SC3858 y su complementario separan un poco el pcb.
> 
> Muy buenas mi amigo que programa usas para que te queden así los pcbs, estan muy buenos


----------



## diodoled

Tengo dos parlantes de 15' a 8 ohms y me interesa mucho el de 300W he leido que a 4ohms tira los 300W significa que a 8ohms me daría 150W o me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo

diodoled dijo:


> Tengo dos parlantes de 15' a 8 ohms y me interesa mucho el de 300W he leido que a 4ohms tira los 300W significa que a 8ohms me daría 150W o me equivoco?



Se supone que es así. 

_¿ Por que "Se supone" ?_

Porque que te entregue el doble de potencia sobre 4Ω también depende del transformador de alimentación.


----------



## rafaelmr

[/IMG]





Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigos comparto este Clipping básico transistorado que encontré, si en verdad aprecian los aportes por favor NO replicar esta publicacion del Clipping en un tema principal aparte de este Tema gracias por la colaboracion._
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gifhttp://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gifhttp://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9803/61546.gif
> _También encontraran varios protectores de parlantes y otros circuitos que le pueden ser de ayuda para completar el Crown, lastimosamente el Modulo que tengo no lo puedo publicar aquí pero con lo aportado pueden constuir un buen Crown y completar sus amplificadores DIY._
> _Fuente original de la publicación de Tailandia:_
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=54987;image​
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=61896;image_
> _http://www.hernandezrabal.com/tematico/fuente.gif_
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.30_​
> _http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11220.105_​_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C89hnCZ7mh4&_
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11220.0;attach=48917;image_Un saludo._
> _MDT AUDIO._



Perdon por revivir este tema, pero estoy buscando un indicador de clip 
este me parece un poco mas fácil de conseguir los materiales, pero me surge una pregunta
hay unos transistores que no tienen referencia ¿cuales son?
Ver el archivo adjunto 91081


----------



## emurriper

Son transistores de propósito general, la pareja 2N5401 y 2N5551 serían una opción respetando la posición de pines y el tipo de transistor (PNP o NPN), o el MPSA92 y MPSA42, y los archiconocidos 2N3906 y 2N3904. Saludos


----------



## victor6298

emurriper dijo:


> Son transistores de propósito general, la pareja 2N5401 y 2N5551 serían una opción respetando la posición de pines y el tipo de transistor (PNP o NPN), o el MPSA92 y MPSA42, y los archiconocidos 2N3906 y 2N3904. Saludos


ciertamente aqui esta


----------



## djmauman

Desde hace mucho tiempo e querido trabajar con este modelo de amplificador para ver sus prestaciones  Gracias por el aporte amigo Modultronic


----------



## crazysound

djmauman dijo:


> Desde hace mucho tiempo e querido trabajar con este modelo de amplificador para ver sus prestaciones  Gracias por el aporte amigo Modultronic


Hola @djmauman, lindos pcb's! Con qué método los haces?? 

Saludos..


----------



## ialvega

hola foristas veo que tienen desmenuzado, bueno quiero saber si es posible colocarle a la placa Crown 302, 602, 802 etc. Este Power Driver que aca en colombia (Cartagena - Barranquilla) y parte de la costa le llaman inyectores, les dejo el diagrama de la Crown y unas foto de el power driver de apex como como dije aca le llaman inyectores. gracias

atte.
Ialvega


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero podria subir esa foto con mas resolucion y el esquema de esa placa, o mayor informacion de esa tarjeta. he visto que esa tarjeta se la han montado a varias tarjetas como por ejemplo  a la pioneer


----------



## John Miller

ialvega dijo:


> hola foristas veo que tienen desmenuzado, bueno quiero saber si es posible colocarle a la placa Crown 302, 602, 802 etc. Este Power Driver que aca en colombia (Cartagena - Barranquilla) y parte de la costa le llaman inyectores, les dejo el diagrama de la Crown y unas foto de el power driver de apex como como dije aca le llaman inyectores. gracias
> 
> atte.
> Ialvega




Hola buen día lo que le llamas inyectores, son los Step Driver para Overdriver, de poder se puede poner los Step Drivers de Apex, eso si debes montar ese driver al XLS802 o superior.







Hay un Step todo terreno para toda clase de amplificadores sean clase A, AB, B  o Clase H.












MK.


----------



## ialvega

Gracias por su pronta respuestas, pero lo que quiero es saber si se les puede poner al Crown 302 o al 602 ya que estos son los que probablemente arme, dice que el 802 o superior porque tiene que ser con este o algo mas potente?

atte

Ialvega




Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día lo que le llamas inyectores, son los Step Driver para Overdriver, de poder se puede poner los Step Drivers de Apex, eso si debes montar ese driver al XLS802 o superior.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fPcPsHJkI...PE/s1600/APEX+TL072+Step+Driver.jpg_thumb.png
> 
> Hay un Step todo terreno para toda clase de amplificadores sean clase A, AB, B  o Clase H.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eE_Lv6B2xd4/T6jC2iAT3LI/AAAAAAAAAFY/AD1wRTIt_OU/s1600/APEX+STEP+DRIVER.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-j2JR57fmE...AATk/TYMs-iQ2WbQ/s1600/APEX+1200W+CLASS+H.jpg
> 
> 
> MK.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día colocarle un Step Driver o Injector, a un amplificador de pocos W, es como ponerle un trailer a un automóvil, los impulsores deben ser mas apropiados y esos lo traen el XLS802,  un S602 se puede modificar para ello sin problema y se convertiria en un S802 o una potencia como el Crown 5000.

Para el XLS602 o inferior el otro Step TL072 que coloque en mi comentario te va excelente.

Por lo que dices tienes buenos conocimientos en sonido, te sera fácil colocarles unos impulsores adecuados al 602 y el respectivo inyector o Step, para que tengas una potencia mas profesional.

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero usted recomienda el modelo sd-5 que viene con el tl072 a la tarjeta crown xls602 o a cualquiera que tenga mas o menos su potencia como por ejemplo: crown xls602, zener 600w, pioneer 600w, ces-741 hasta la spectrum de videorockola que tiene un aprox. de 800w.


----------



## rafaelmr

Que voltaje recomienda para el modelo sd-5 hv y hl


----------



## John Miller

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero usted recomienda el modelo sd-5 que viene con el tl072 a la tarjeta crown xls602 o a cualquiera que tenga mas o menos su potencia como por ejemplo: crown xls602, zener 600w, pioneer 600w, ces-741 hasta la spectrum de videorockola que tiene un aprox. de 800w.



Hola buen día si el amplificador es de 500W si se puede, el S602 hay que modificarle el Driver para colocar el Step.

Instalar este driver a una potencia chica no seria factible, lo ideal es colocarcelo a un amplificador que merezca la pena que sea robusto y de buena potencia, como QSC, los Apex de Serbia B500, B600, B700 entee otros.

Aqui te dejo como se conecta este Step driver y su pcb.












Para potencias de 400W + Class H, recuerden este debe tener impulsores robustos y como les indique este:






MK.





rafaelmr dijo:


> Que voltaje recomienda para el modelo sd-5 hv y hl




Hola buen día eso depende de la fuente principal del amplificador y del propio driver que uses.

MK..


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero y con cuanto trabaja en HT+  - y en MT+ -, compañero y como que le modificaria usted a la crown xls602, si segun la simulación del compañero yetrox llega a 500w lo recomendable para este driver seria cambiar el 2sc4793 y el 2sa1837 por uno de los transistores finales por decir el 5200 y el complemento u otro mas robusto para trabajar con el step driver, seria algo asi mas o menos o me equivoco.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día aquí en esta pagina describe el H900.

http://www.rumunsko.mypage.cz/menu/audio-aplikace/apex-h900-zesilovac-900w

±HT = 90V DC. Depende el Amplificador y Fuente.
±OVD = Voltage Amp.
±HV = 90V - 120V Depende el Driver.
±MT =  Fuente.

Para el S602 es colocarles 2 impulsores de más como el 2SC5242 y el 2SA1962.

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero ese +-MT queda volando por decirlo asi, osea sin conectar o me equivoco, como muestra en la imagen esta sin conectar.


----------



## John Miller

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañero ese +-MT queda volando por decirlo asi, osea sin conectar o me equivoco, como muestra en la imagen esta sin conectar.




Hola buen día no está volando, fijate unas terminales HV van al amplificador y las otras van a la fuente.






No entiendo porque quieren ponerle un Step Driver al Crown S602, eso genera un costo mas en la fuente, en mi opinión solo modificarle o agregarle 2 impulsores más queda excelente y muy potente.

MK.


----------



## diegomj1973

Ojo con esa disposición de fuente de alimentación!!!. En diyaudio.com le advertí al usuario APEX del potencial problema.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/235892-1000w-simple-pa-amplifier-8.html#post3495915

No resulta tan sencillo y lineal apilar capacitores de menor voltaje al requerido así porque sí. Ese sistema no ofrece confiabilidad en absoluto y es para perder muchísimo dinero si falla un elemento.

No inventen cosas raras y dejen de tirar soluciones descabelladas.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

*Cambio sugerido por @diegomj1973 en la fuente:*





​


----------



## John Miller

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ojo con esa disposición de fuente de alimentación!!!. En diyaudio.com le advertí al usuario APEX del potencial problema.
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/235892-1000w-simple-pa-amplifier-8.html#post3495915
> 
> No resulta tan sencillo y lineal apilar capacitores de menor voltaje al requerido así porque sí. Ese sistema no ofrece confiabilidad en absoluto y es para perder muchísimo dinero si falla un elemento.
> 
> No inventen cosas raras y dejen de tirar soluciones descabelladas.
> 
> Saludos



Hola buen día esta excelente tu plantamiento en la fuente, solo coloque la imagen de la pagina para el H900 como ejemplo: 

http://www.rumunsko.mypage.cz/menu/audio-aplikace/apex-h900-zesilovac-900w, armar estos Step driver con su respectiva fuente deben tener buen conocimiento en ello, de no ser asi si me parece algo descabellado meterle un inyector a un S602, cuando este se puede mejorar aumentando sus impulsores, sin necesidad de inyectores, tendrian como resultante el S802.



No es armar cosas raras un Step Driver es lo mismo que un inyector, lo que si hay que tener atención es lo que tu dices, que este bien conectado con una buena fuente y su voltage respectivo dependiendo del tipo del amplificador.

Recuerda que no todos están registrados en DIY, por lo que procura no colocar enlaces que soliciten registracion para verlos, sube directamente las imagenes o comentarios aquí.

MK


----------



## diegomj1973

Hay un esquemita más adelante, en ese mismo foro de diyaudio.com, que dispone de unos diodos en derivación (polarizados normalmente en inversa) en cada una de las ramas de semivoltajes, de modo que si se "abre" algún puente por fallas, cualquier otra rama "sana" puede continuar "entregando" al menos la mitad del voltaje requerido (en lugar de caer a cero).



Saludos

PD: Makitronica: gracias por tu sugerencia sobre los enlaces a foros de registración externos. Con "cosas raras" me refería solo al esquema de la fuente del usuario APEX.


----------



## John Miller

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay un esquemita más adelante, en ese mismo foro de diyaudio.com, que dispone de unos diodos en derivación (polarizados normalmente en inversa) en cada una de las ramas de semivoltajes, de modo que si se "abre" algún puente por fallas, cualquier otra rama "sana" puede continuar trabajando.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Makitronica: gracias por tu sugerencia sobre los enlaces a foros de registración externos.




Hola buen día,  voy a ver los diagramas y gracias por tus excelentes aportes y comentarios

Por ello tambien hay que colocarle un protector que es un pequeño driver PRO:






No hay que olvidar también conectar el voltage Ref, es bastante complicado meterle inyectores a un amplificador, algunos terminan destruyendolos la idea es mejorarlos no empeorarlos

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros y para los que depronto no tenemos muy claro como conectarle 2 impulsores mas a la xls602 seria tan amable de colaborarnos con ese punto.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día,  te colaboro con mi diagrama MK800, para convertir el Crown S602 en un S802 o en el S5000 de 1.6KW, el driver sirve para ambos solo se cambia la fuente y el transistores de potencia, tu escoges los transistores de salida que mas te convenga, es por ello que no llevan ningun código.











Crown XLS series: http://rdn.harmanpro.com/product_do...436-3B_3-08_xls_series_datasheet_original.pdf

MK.


----------



## rafaelmr

la derivacion de +-hl de donde se tomaria


----------



## John Miller

rafaelmr dijo:


> la derivacion de +-hl de donde se tomaria



Hola buen día a que derivación ±HL te refieres 

MK.


----------



## rafaelmr

Hola 
me refiero a que la apex se alimenta de cuatro voltajes 
pero segun la ultima fuente propuesta solo esta +110 y-110(-+VH) falta -+60v(-+vlow)


----------



## diegomj1973

rafaelmr dijo:


> Hola
> me refiero a que la apex se alimenta de cuatro voltajes
> pero segun la ultima fuente propuesta solo esta +110 y-110(-+VH) falta -+60v(-+vlow)



El voltaje intermedio se saca desde los puentes hechos entre los bancos de capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, buscando en diferentes paginas de internet encontre esta pcb de la xls5000 del compañero yiroshi muy parecido al diagrama del compañero makitronica pero con algunos componentes diferentes y por otro lado encontre algunas modificaciones que se le hacen a esta, compañeros segun sus conocimientos que opinan de esta.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día, mirando bien el pcb esta correcto, hay que cambiarle unos valores resistivos y eso es todo, no hay necesidad de cambiarle los transistores ni condensadores, la R100K es a 1W.

Aquí te dejo una imagen de los valores que se deben cambiar, puedes compararlo con mi diagrama que deje en este comentario https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1085134/.

Es mi MK800 es el mismo XLS802 del Amplificador Comercial de 800W.



.

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero si ese es el mk800 porque dice xls5000?


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día amigo, creo que no me hice entender, el MK800 es un diagrama que hice, basado en los 4 amplificadores, el XLS402, el XLS602, el XLS802 y el XLS5000, es un diagrama universal para esas serie no de Megatech ni de Yiroshi, el MK800 esta basado en amplificadores comerciales. Si buscas no encontraras ni el diagrama de la firma Megatech ni del Sr. Yiroshi, solo encontraras el diagrama original de los amplificadores de la serie 202 a la 602.

El pcb que subiste del S5000 es el mismo pcb del XLS802, solo cambia las resistencias de 120 2W a 120 5W, si giras los impulsores veras que es el mismo.

El XLS402 y XLS602 es el mismo solo cambia el numero de transistores finales y su fuente, solo instalas 2 impulsores.

Pudes tener una multipotencia con hacer el XLS5000, funciona con fuentes DC desde ±45V-8Amp a ±95V-45Amp, puedes colocar transistores de potencia finales de 8 a 48, con potencias desde 400W a 2.4KW a 4 Ohm, en Bridge son 5KW 5.000W es por ello que recibe el nombre de XLS5000.

También puedes tener altos con el XLS402, medios con el XLS602 y bajos con el XLS802, como veras el S802 y el S5000 es el mismo, el cambio es unos impulsores mas robustos para aumentar la corriente y Voltage, con eso tienes un sonido profecional de la misma serie que no te dara lios, porque son potencias compatibles entre si.

Instalas 4 impulsores para potencias de mas de 600W,  y para transistores de potencia superiores a 24, instalas unos impulsores de mas Voltage y Corriente incluso puedes aumentar a 6 impulsores.

Puedes variar el condensador bipolar de entrada para altos 2.2uF resistor Gain 56K, para medios 4.7uF resistor Gain 47K, para Subwoofer 10uF resistor 39K.

MK. Es mi firma es por ello que el diagrama se llama MK800 de 800W.

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

amigo gracias por aclarar mis dudas, como puedo aumentar mas impulsores si en caso dado lo trabaje con 40 transistores finales, es recomendable aumentarle mas impulsores o puedo trabajarla con los impulsores que ella trae. por otro lado arme la tarjeta de la xls602 del compañero yetrox, gran sonido y gran potencia, pero me ha surgido un problemilla con ella ya que al momento de girar el potenciometro del volumen a mas de la mitad se pierde el sonido y lo que reproduce es como un chillido, pense que podia ser el preamplificador pero no, probe con varios y tenia el mismo problema hasta le quite la red zobel pensando que por hay era el problema ya que no era el calibre de alambre correcto, compañeros si algunos de ustedes saben como puedo solucionar ese problemilla les agradeceria.


----------



## John Miller

Hola buen día, como te decía si vas a colocar más de 24 transistores de potencia, usa un impulsor mas robusto como el 2SC3264 and 2SA1295, lo que equivale a que tengas que modificar un poco el pcb para atornillar los transistores.

El disipador planar mínimo de 1cm de espesor y no olvides aplicar pasta térmica entre la placa y el disipador.







Te doy un gran consejo trabajalo a 32 transistores para 1.6KW, debes probarlos antes en una potencia de a 6 pares mínimo 1hora medio volumen, si se portan bien lo cual indica que no son falsos, ve instalando de 10 en 10 y probando sonido, no instales todos a la vez si algo sale mal, tus 40 transistores terminarán como Alibaba y los 40 ladrones.


En lo posible trata de usar resistor metal film no de carbón, usa los condensadores de poliester donde te indica el PCB y a 100V,  no dejes los impulsores sin disipador, a bajo o medio volumen no pasa nada, a mas alto generan problemas, no olvides que el MJE340 va instalado al mismo disipador de los transistores finales.

Hay resistencias de 1W  no las dejes a 1/2W si estas no son adecuadas pueden causarte problemas la de 22 no hay problema que este a 1/2W, cuando uses está potencia por varias horas de trabajo o jornada ahí es donde se notará el problema que te digo.

El diagrama esta correcto excepto por las variantes de algunas resistencias:

Las de 2.2K que van a los diodos rapidos del par diferencial estan muy altas, deben ser de un máximo de 1.2K.

Trata en lo posible de consegir los condensadores bipolares, se puede hacer lo que haces con 2 condensadores, pero no te lo recomiendo para este driver, no hay problema en dejarlos con electrolítico polarizado, excepto el de entrada.

La resistencia de 1.2K entre los emisores de los BF422 esta muy alta, máximo de 220 Ohm.

Para tener una mejor ganancia baja la R Gain de 47K a 39K la R Gain del Amp Megatech es de 10K, no es muy recomendable a ese valor, da un buen sonidk pero distorciona mucho, la de la base del A733 de 220 en serie con el CE de 330uF, subela de 470 Ohm a Máximo 1K.

Si sigues estos consejos tendras un S602 como una seda.

MK.


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias por esos tips amigo los pondre en practica y luego les comentare como me fue.


----------



## ismaelmorales21

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigo fabio1 si tanto para el Crown de 300W y el Original de 500W como también para el 1000W, mire haber cual le sirve con la guía de ensamble y mañana subo el PCB._
> 
> _Saludos._
> _MDT._



buenas noches saludos amigo sera que me puede facilitar el pcb para la serigrafia del ampli de 1000w por modulo


----------



## leaseba

Hola gente, tengo una duda, porque no consigo este diodo. Puedo usar el diodo 1n4148 en vez del 1n4149 ? y otro tema, todos mis 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 dan de hfe como 120 aprox cada uno...son buenos o malos ??? los medi con mi tester. Esto viene a que le conecte los 52+52 dc a la tarjeta y me tiraba corriente continua a la salida, ERROR ! asique estoy probando los HFE de cada transistor para cambiarlos, estoy haciendo bien o que forma ay para medir y fijarse que falla ??? mi gran tema es que en santa fe no se consigue tr originales o buenos y tengo que buscar reemplazos, eso me pone en duda el funcionamiento. Mi idea es tambien poner 1 2sc5200 y 1 2sa1943 y probar la potencia, y asi con los demas para ver si funcionan todos. Luego sueldo todos juntos.


----------



## Lucho LP

leaseba dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo una duda, porque no consigo este diodo. Puedo usar el diodo 1n4148 en vez del 1n4149 ? y otro tema, todos mis 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 dan de hfe como 120 aprox cada uno...son buenos o malos ??? los medi con mi tester. Esto viene a que le conecte los 52+52 dc a la tarjeta y me tiraba corriente continua a la salida, ERROR ! asique estoy probando los HFE de cada transistor para cambiarlos, estoy haciendo bien o que forma ay para medir y fijarse que falla ??? mi gran tema es que en santa fe no se consigue tr originales o buenos y tengo que buscar reemplazos, eso me pone en duda el funcionamiento. Mi idea es tambien poner 1 2sc5200 y 1 2sa1943 y probar la potencia, y asi con los demas para ver si funcionan todos. Luego sueldo todos juntos.



Podés usar un 1N4148 tranquilamente.
Si tenés tensión continua a la salida, hay un transistor en corto casi con seguridad.
Esos transistores son un problema conseguirlos donde yo vivo. Hace un tiempo tuve que devolver una potencia de audio que no pude reparar porque no los pude conseguir y me cansé de quemar los truchos...
En fin, suerte con eso.
Saludos.-


----------



## leaseba

Y lo demas que pregunte alguien sabe?


----------



## Lucho LP

leaseba dijo:


> Y lo demas que pregunte alguien sabe?



Supongo que harás referencia a lo de la Hfe...
Si, es correcto ese valor y está dentro de lo indicado en la hoja de datos.
Con respecto a ir probando de a pares; ningún problema.
Saludos!


----------



## rogerr

Hola amigos del foro, estoy por comenzar el emsamble de esta magnifica etapa de potencia crown 602 del amigo yetrox, pero leyendo los mensajes observo hay que modificar ciertos componentes electronicos, ¿esto es al gusto de cada quien? o son criticas esas modificaciones?. saludos foro.


----------



## el prinsipe

Hola, cordiales saludos , estoy entusiasmado en armar el amplificador de *Makieletronica* , 
les cuento he venido buscando un diseño confiable para armar un amplificador con una buena potencia y para eso cuento con el transformador del amplificador Crown CE 2000 , el único problema que tengo es que este transformador bota en el secundario 72+72 V alterna y en continua me llega aproximadamente a 102 positivo 102 negativo .

Este transformador me lo regalaron, el primario es de 120 con un segundario 72+72 donde yo vivo siempre llega 120 el voltaje de la red y por lo tanto siempre voy a tener 72 max 72 en el segundario en continua 102 positivo y 102 negativo.

Otra cosa , el amplificador al que pertenecía este transformador era CE 2000 como ya se los dije usaba 12 transistores de chapa por canal , ó sea un total de 24 transistores usaba el amplificador que usaba este transformador .

Les hago esta pequeña acotación para que tenga una ideas mas o menos de su potencia , digo esto porque yo pensaba ponerle 16 por canal y quería saber si podía servir

Hola señor *Vargasmongo* , me dirijo a el foro y especialmente ha usted que me cae muy bien , estuve viendo la simulación que le hizo al amplificador AB 1200 , el vídeo lo vi en youtube y es precisamente lo que estaba buscando .

Soy un fanático en amplificadores y me gustaría armar uno de esos , le cuento que yo cuento con el transformador de amplificador cronw ce 2000 que vota en el secundario 72+72 por favor necesito armar este amplificador antes del 31 de diciembre cualquiera de los dos el Crown o el el AB1200, lo que necesito es recomendaciones de personas que lo armaron , que me oriente , me gusta mas el AC1200 por su facilidad en componentes , digo esto por que hay amplificadores que usan unos capacitadores que son difícil de conseguirlo y el ab 1200 lo que utiliza son de 100 picos eso ya los tengo.

Me cae muy bien señor Vargamongo , no vaya a pensar nada malo si no que usted habla como un amigo mio de Colombia que trabajaba aqui en Venezuela , le decían el paisano que arreglaba celulares , no sera usted por casualidad porque el se fue y no tengo numero , pero usted habla idéntico párece que fueran hermanos , se lo agradezco , escucho su voz y me acuerdo de viejo tiempo con el paisano.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros del foro,en estos momentos estoy reparando un Crown xls5000,logre comunicarme con una tienda de la capital pero me dejaron un poco despistado,ya que me piden el numero de parte del amplificador y la verdad no logro entender,solo les dije que estaba buscando los tr de potencia originales(2SA1987 y 2SC5359) pero el fulano técnico me dice que necesita saber las partes ,¿que me dicen ustedes?


----------



## Yairman

El numero de identificación de parte NIP que en muchos manuales en inglés se le conoce como CPN Componet Part Number,  es un código especial que maneja cada componente, este solo lo encuentras en el manual de servicio.

Es por ello que te piden ese serial, que identifica en que parte del amplificador esta situado sodicho componente.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yaitronica dijo:


> El numero de identificación de parte NIP,  es un código especial que maneja cada componente, este solo lo encuentras en el manual de servicio.
> 
> Es por ello que te piden ese serial, que identifica en que parte del amplificador esta situado sodicho componente.



Ok pero tienes algún dato donde podría encontrar ese manual? alguna pagina ?


----------



## Yairman

Ahí esta lo complicado que yo sepa el manual de servicio está hasta el XLS 2500, se encuentra el diagrama oficial pero no el CPN.

Tendrías que contactar con el soporte de Crown:

http://www.crownaudio.com/en/support/parts


----------



## alcides alvarez

Bien,entonces en esa tienda deben tener alguna forma de encontrar ese manual de servicio,ya que dicen ser importadores al mayor,gracias por la colaboración hermano


----------



## Yairman

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Bien,entonces en esa tienda deben tener alguna forma de encontrar ese manual de servicio,ya que dicen ser importadores al mayor,gracias por la colaboración hermano



Exacto amigo deben tener el manual para saber exactamente que pedir.


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

Hola chicos, vengo a preguntarles algo, que tal el sonido de este amplificador? (crown-602 el que esta en la primera pagina) Y digo esto porque estoy leyendo que muchas personas le hicieron algunas modificaciones a su gusto. Yo no tengo el suficiente conocimiento como para modificarlo  por eso mismo tengo pensado fabricar el que esta en la primera pagina al pie de la letra como dice el señor que hizo la publicación , No obstante hago la pregunta de la calidad del sonido porque ya fabrique el amplificador boster de 300w ampliable de construyasuvideorrockola y anduvo pero en cuanto a calidad de audio deja mucho que desear... Por esto mismo les pregunto... Espero con ansias su respuesta y no causarles molestias desde ya mil gracias.


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

Hola chicos, se podría relizar este amplificador en configuración cuasicomplementaria npn, pasa que tengo 40 transistores toshiba 2sc5200... Que cambios proponen hacerle? Seria muy dificil?


----------



## mogolloelectro

si no estoy mal solo debes ubicar o cambiar de lado la conexion de la salida que va a los transistores negativos y la posicion de la resistencia tanto del transistor driver como los de potencia
si tienes algun diagrama de un ampli cuasicomplementario te servira de guia

aca pongo una imagen espero no violar alguna norma por colocar un ejemplo de construyasuvideorockola pero esa es la que tuvo a la mano san google

lo que comento  se observa en los 4 transistores finales (2 driver y 2 salida ) (en este caso)


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER

mogolloelectro dijo:


> si no estoy mal solo debes ubicar o cambiar de lado la conexion de la salida que va a los transistores negativos y la posicion de la resistencia tanto del transistor driver como los de potencia
> si tienes algun diagrama de un ampli cuasicomplementario te servira de guia
> 
> aca pongo una imagen espero no violar alguna norma por colocar un ejemplo de construyasuvideorockola pero esa es la que tuvo a la mano san google
> 
> lo que comento  se observa en los 4 transistores finales (2 driver y 2 salida ) (en este caso)



Si en el diagrama de construya solo hay que cambiar el lugar de las resistencias, pero en el pero es este amplificador se me complica debido a que es un circuito diferente..


----------



## mogolloelectro

el circuito no tiene que ver con el cambio 
ah y no solo cambia la posicion de la resistencia tambien cambia la posicion de las bases de potencia de los transistores que van a la rama negativa de voltaje
igual solo es ponerle logica y tratar de guiarte con el diagrama yo se que si funciona hacer esa modificacion sin importar los transistores y otras cosas
ya si estas buscando una pcb que se adapte a tus necesidades te invito que desarrolles tu diseño y lo subas al foro para ayudarte en lo que podamos
o si tienes algun amigo cercano que tenga experiencia ensamblando equipos de ese tipo tambien te podria explicar y ayudar a montarlo
no se si estoy siendo ofensivo con este comentario solo espero hacerme entender pero a como yo interpreto tu mensaje esperas que alguien te de el pcb como lo requieres aunque siendo asi igual esta la pagina de la que saque la foto de arriba que ya posee una etapa cuasicomplementaria sin mencionar que por aca probablemente la consigas tambien


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos. señores me he decidido por hacer esta crown xls602 en bridge pero no se cual es el voltaje adecuado para trabajarla en este modo. compañeros con cuanto voltaje creen que puedo suministrarle?


----------



## mogolloelectro

hola yo pensaria que no es tan importante el voltaje que le pongas siempre y cuando recuerdes que todo amplificador en puente puede multiplicar por 4 su potencia
teniendo eso en cuenta recuerda si vas a usar  una fuente segun el diagrama original creo que lei +/-80v debes tener una fuente que al menos suba 4 veces el amperaje de la normal
tambien mejorar la disipacion de potencia empleando un buen disipador pero tambien sumandole otros transistores a la salida con eso repartes mejor la carga
y teniendo eso en cuenta por eso lo amplificadores clase D son mejores en puente por que pueden manejar altos voltajes y amperajes a baja carga
espero mi explicacion despeje un poco tus dudas


----------



## pandacba

Esto no es del todo correcto para enderlo veamos un simple ejemplo
la disposción en puente requiere que la carga sea 2R la carga mínima de cada amplificador
Tomemos el TDA2006 un CI que entrega sobre 8 ohms 6W y 12W sobre 4 ohms
Cuando estosn son puestosn en BTL la carga debe ser 8ohm (2x4 ohms mínimos)y la potencia de 24W
Si lo comparamos con la potencia a 8 ohms 6W vemos que si da el cuadruple, pero si nos fijamos bien cada amplificador es capaz de entregar 12W máx y si los juntamos entrega 24W

No se puede crear energía de la nada

Si un amplificador entrega 40W sobre 8 ohm máximos, para ponerlos en puente debemos poner una carga de 2X8= 16 ohms y tendremos 80W, para poder entregar 160W implicaría que cada placa pueda entregar 80W sobre 4 ohms, pero si los datos nos dice 40W máximos sobre 8 ohms y lo ponemos en puente con una carga de 8 ohms lamentablemente las placas se romperan porque se le estara exigiendo entregar el doble de corriente para lo que fueron diseñado


----------



## mogolloelectro

esa explicacion es correcta y no lo discuto pero lo unico que queria dar a entender es que cuando pretendan poner un amplificador en puente se debe alimentar acorde a la exigencias y mejorar la distribucion de carga y si yo se que hay mucha diferencia entre amplificadores integrados tranistorizados y con mosfets y las cargas que puedan manejar cada tipo pero por no entender las exigencias de las fuentes en puente empiezan las fallas y las quejas de que no fue la gran cosa ponerlo en puente o que suena muy distorsionado
pero no lo digo para generar polemica si no conciencia de lo que se pretende hacer


----------



## dexterqsc

gracias compañeros por la aclaracion,el punto que dice el compañero panda lo tengo claro lo que no se es que si pueda trabajar con los 80v+- en btl en una carga de 8 ohms.


----------



## willyalarmas

*H*ola, estoy reparando un *C*rown ce2000*,* logr*é* que funcione pero los driver 2sc5242 me calientan mucho y verifiqu*é* todo el circuito y est*á* bien, les cambi*é* por otros nuevos y siguen calentando, la pregunta es si puedo ponerle otro mas robusto para soportar los mj21194 y no caliente tanto, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés el diagrama : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/algunos-diagramas-crown-78191/

Cuanto mide el bias ? (Cuantos mVdc en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida ?)


----------



## escamargoj

willyalarmas dijo:


> *H*ola, estoy reparando un *C*rown ce2000*,* logr*é* que funcione pero los driver 2sc5242 me calientan mucho y verifiqu*é* todo el circuito y est*á* bien, les cambi*é* por otros nuevos y siguen calentando, la pregunta es si puedo ponerle otro mas robusto para soportar los mj21194 y no caliente tanto, gracias



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claro que si se puede, pero también puedes ver el datasheet y comparar con los que cambiastes y de ahí puedes tener una idea de lo que esta pasando del por que el calentamiento.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Hola compañeros buenos dias

Tengo una pequeña duda
No sé si ya armaron el amplificador que posteo el amigo modultronic
Que está al principio del tema
Ya que hice la etapa de 300w
Pero al momento de hacer la puesta en marcha del amplificador
El bombillo enciende como a un 20% de su capacidad
Y la bocina se contrae ( hay salida de cc negativa )
Pero al momento de desconectarlo
Amplifica. Y desaparece el corto

Que podría ser

Use transistores mpsa92 y 2n5551
Y de driver tip 41 y tip 42

Una de mis dudas que tengo es porque en tip 41 ( o transistor npn ) va conectado al riel negativo

Y por que usa diodos para bajar el voltaje  en vez de unas resistencias de 10 ohms o 56 ohms

Espero me puedan ayudar amigos
De todas formas trataré de poner los transistores originales este fin de Ana y hacer otras pruebas

Espero su ayuda para seguir haciendo pruebas en la semana


----------



## Fusatronica

En mi caso no arme ese, pero si arme uno parecido, ese que menciona tiene sus inconvenientes por eso no lo arme, en lo posible usar transistores Originales algo que es un lío dependiendo el país de adquisición.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Yo creo que si consigo los transistores originales del diagrama 

Solo que mi duda es porque no amplifica cuando conecto el amplificador y me va a un leve corto 
Y al desconectarlo empieza a amplificar


----------



## Fusatronica

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Yo creo que si consigo los transistores originales del diagrama
> 
> Solo que mi duda es porque no amplifica cuando conecto el amplificador y me va a un leve corto
> Y al desconectarlo empieza a amplificar



Indudablemente tiene uno o mas transistores pitatiyas, es un efecto de carga y descarga en la fuente al apagarlo, con menor voltaje los transistores piratas dan un vuelo.

Suba fotiyos del sodicho para darle un buen vistazo.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Fusatronica dijo:


> Indudablemente tiene uno o mas transistores pitatiyas, es un efecto de carga y descarga en la fuente al apagarlo, con menor voltaje los transistores piratas dan un vuelo.
> 
> Suba fotiyos del sodicho para darle un buen vistazo.



Alrato tomo las fotos para que vean el progreso ( aclaro que son componentes que tenía a la mano )

Por cierto cual es el proyecto que hiciste tú qué era parecido


----------



## Fusatronica

El amplificador que hice fue el Crown 602 y el C500 este ultimo tiene 2 Versiones, muy buenos amplificadores claro que mucho mejor es el Crown 802.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

https://www.mediafire.com/file/d7wqe8sqyktyeav/IMG_20180226_142301860_HDR.jpg
https://www.mediafire.com/file/ay80kag0c982hpf/IMG_20180226_1422503
44_HDR.jpg

https://www.mediafire.com/file/bkk00bosg1crihf/IMG_20180226_142237835_HDR.jpg

Perdón 
No supe cómo adjuntar las imágenes
Ya que no tengo pc 
Y estoy usando mi teléfono


----------



## Fusatronica

Pero así lo probó tal cual está en la foto? Pero le faltan un par los condensadores C9 y C6, el TR1 se debe empotrar al disipador de los transistores finales no es recomendable dejarlo soldado en la placa.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Fusatronica dijo:


> Pero así lo probó tal cual está en la foto? Pero le faltan un par los condensadores C9 y C6, el TR1 se debe empotrar al disipador de los transistores finales no es recomendable dejarlo soldado en la placa.Ver el archivo adjunto 164160


Si amigo se que el transistor que regula las bias debe ir en el disipador 

Pero para las pruebas debe jalar 
C6 es un capacitor para eliminar posibles oscilaciones 

C9 no se para que sea. Si para lo mismo que c6

En todo caso son detalles mínimos 
Ya que esos capacitores son solo de 10pf 

Estoy pensando que mi problema podría ser en la etapa de driver 
Antes del tip 41 y 42

Igual colocaré solo c9 haber que sucede 

Ya que he montado otros amplificadores sin ningún capacitor cerámico y funcionan bien 
Para las pruebas


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Acabo de hacerle otra prueba 
Ahora en vez de poner los diodos que van en el riel negativo y positivo 
Que van a la primera etapa de preamplificacion
Le puse unas resistencias de 57 ohms 
Sorpresa 
Siguió sin funcionar 
Pero le puse un transformador más chico 
10+10vcc
Y funciono el amplificador 
Amplifica bien con ese voltaje 

Pero midiendo el voltaje de las bases de los driver 
Estos tienen un voltaje de 9.3v 
Cuando debería tener 0.7v

Creo que hay que calibrar las bias 
Mañana are tubos arreglos ya que por hoy voy a dormir


----------



## Fusatronica

@Kurosaki Ichigo Yo se lo dije con poco voltaje pega vuelo, la razón Transistores piratiyas, sin saber cual? Toca ir probando y cambiando uno por uno por alguno que funcione en otro Amp

Intuyo que sea algún TIP


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Ok 
Entonces esta semana hago la prueba otra vez 
Pero con los originales del circuito.
Y veamos que sucede 

Igual dejaré las resistencias de 56 ohms en vez de los diodos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Hola amigos del foro, espero estén teniendo un excelente fin de semana, les comento que ya hice andar el amplificador Crown xls 602 de Modultronic

Quiero decir que si funciona poniendo todos los transistores que están descritos en el diagrama , yo coloqué todos los BF422 y BF423, en la entrada de par diferencial puse los A1015, así que dicho ésto. Estén seguros que el amplificador funciona
Y haganlo con confianza


----------



## erick xavier

¿ Que transistores utilizaste para tr2 y tr3 de la Crown, no los consigo, coloqué tip41 y tip42 y queda un leve consumo mas de lo normal.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Coloque los mismos amigo 
Tip41 y tip 42

Revisa soldaduras 
Alomejor algún bf422 o bf423 que están juntos a los impulsores. Tiene más ganancia 

Cambiaste algún valor de resistencia


----------



## erick xavier

La de *360ohm* fue la única que varíe por una *390ohm*


Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> Coloque los mismos amigo
> Tip41 y tip 42
> 
> Revisa soldaduras
> Alomejor algún bf422 o bf423 que están juntos a los impulsores. Tiene más ganancia
> 
> Cambiaste algún valor de resistencia


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Si no mal recuerdo 
Esa resistencia es la del mje340
Si no colocas el valor adecuado 
Tienes un descuadre de bias


----------



## xisto

Saludos compatriotas*,* me sum*é* a la con*s*tru*c*ci*ó*n  de *é*ste amplificador

*M*is tar*j*etas me funcionan pero no logro esta*b*ilizarlo adecuadamente el ajuste de bias . Cambie los bf por bd que son los que tengo a la mano y la corriente en los transistores de salida aumentan significativamente . Buscar*é* los originales del diagrama y probar*é* si me funciona co*r*rectamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos transistores son para mucho menos tensión , no creo que aguanten !


----------



## xisto

Amigo probé con todo, incluso con transistores de mayor voltaje y sigue en las mismas, para mi es que necesita el resto del circuito original para su buen funcionamiento . Seguiré intentando a ver si me resulta ya que en simulación (Multisim 14) tiene muy baja la distorsión armónica y en la práctica hasta donde lo puedo dar volumen se escucha muy bien, luego de ésto la temperatura se eleva demasiado al punto de una muerte segura. Los dos canales se comportan de la misma manera con transistores diferentes en las pruebas.
No se la razón por la cual no puedo subirles fotos ?.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero verifica cual de los excitadores calienta mas , retira el transistor multiplicador Vbe , lo cableas , retuerces un poco los cables y lo sujetas contra ese transistor , debe tomar su temperatura.

Reemplaza la resistencia de 360 Ohms por un preset de 500 , lo regulas para obtener entre 30 y *máximo* 40 mV entre los emisores de los transistores de salida. *Ésto con la entrada de audio a masa.*

Deberás ir recalibrando el preset a medida que el amplificador entra en régimen , ésto será luego de  unos 20 minutos.



*O es de muy  ignorante o es de muy mala fe cuando el diseñador  monta ese transistor en la plaqueta , ya se lo montaba sobre el disipador o sobre el transistor hace 40 años *


----------



## xisto

Saludos. tomando todas las sugerencias dadas hice pruebas sin exito.Si hay alguien que lo logro entonces diganme como.Finalmente por ahora remodele mis pcb por el apex1000 de Mile  porque necesito el amplificador para trabajar .Luego lo retomare con calma para decifrar mi misterio con el circuito expuesto.Amigo DOSMETROS si esta en sus manos ayudeme con mis fotos para mostrarlas aca se lo agradeceria y si hay alguna alternativa para esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## xisto

Modificado funciona aunque no renuncio al original.


----------



## Marin7878

Hola amigo saludos, que modificaciones le hiciste, que tal te trabaja?


----------



## xisto

Saludos amigo por ahora es el apex de mile B1000 luego si consigo partes retomo el diagrama original


----------



## frincho

Es necesario poner los transistores bf423 y 422 por cual se puede reemplazar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

MPSA42  - MMBTA42  - PZTA42
MPSA92  - MMBTA92  - PZTA92

Compará los datasheets


----------



## frincho

Hola. de casualidad hecho este Amplificador, pero con otra característica y lo he ensayando y no me sino, pienso que fue por no ponerle los transistores bf422 y 423 que lleva y le puse 2n5401 como remplazo, será que si se puede?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y que pasó con los  2n5401 , se quemaron ?


----------



## frincho

hola.
no me funciono, ahora lo probé en multisin y con la modificación se ve bien, espero cambiarlo todo para que me quede igual al del compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medio horrible de distorsión  un 5%


----------



## frincho

Hola. Cirrigemelo si puedes por favor.
Cirrigemelo
Corrigemelo porfa


----------



## Fogonazo

*65A* de corriente de biass  El circuito posee errores graves.

En principio revisa la etapa del multiplicador Vbe


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta ¿ Este amplificador que tiene que ver con el que se trata en el hilo ?



frincho dijo:


> no me funciono, ahora lo probé en multisin y con la modificación se ve bien


 
¿ No funcionó en la realidad o en la simulación ?

Faltaba la conexión en verde y reemplacé todos los componentes en rojo , la distorsión 0,070% para 137 Watts , el bias me quedó muy bajo en 6 mA , eso hay que verlo


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta ¿ Este amplificador que tiene que ver con el que se trata en el hilo ?
> 
> Ya subo la corrección


Parece ser el mismo horriblemente dibujado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y en 500 post nadie lo había simulado antes ¿?


----------



## Fogonazo

Encontré en mi PC una simulación del Crown 602, es del 19/05/2013, así que *¡ NO pregunten ! *

Por lo que pude ver hay alguna diferencias menores con el circuito del primer post. Se la ve totalmente funcional.


----------



## frincho

construí este amplificador, y lo tengo trabajando con voltaje de 55+55 dc. suena bien pero cuando bajo todo el volumen me queda un ruido en los parlantes así como mmmmmmmmm. ¿sera filtro, mas voltaje o mas amperaje? se la dejo ahí.


Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigos comparto este Clipping básico transistorado que encontré, si en verdad aprecian los aportes por favor NO replicar esta publicacion del Clipping en un tema principal aparte de este Tema gracias por la colaboracion._
> 
> _También encontraran varios protectores de parlantes y otros circuitos que le pueden ser de ayuda para completar el Crown, lastimosamente el Modulo que tengo no lo puedo publicar aquí pero con lo aportado pueden constuir un buen Crown y completar sus amplificadores DIY._
> 
> _Fuente original de la publicación de Tailandia:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แจกไป เกี่ยวข้องกับเครื่องเสียง หน้า 1_​
> _แจกไป เกี่ยวข้องกับเครื่องเสียง หน้า 1_​_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _Un saludo.
> MDT AUDIO._


----------



## fabiobabiloniarincon

Modultronic dijo:


> _Amigos de la Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos, les aporto el Control Balance Input Bridge con Master Control, lo utilizo para mis amplificadores 100% comprobado y funcional._
> 
> _Fuente Original de la Publicación:_
> 
> _http://www.evensaudio.com/market/product/238386/_
> _Saludos.
> MDT. _



Amigo Modultronic una consulta, si yo deseo quitar el switch de la entrada balanceada y que solo me quede en estéreo que debo hacer ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Modultronic no pertenece mas al Foro !

No es una entrada balanceada , es para ponerlo en Bridge - puente

Solo debes construir las plaquetas o de 300 o de 500 o de 1000 Watts (post 1 y post 9)


----------



## flavio123456

*B*uenas tardes *CO*mpañero*S* yo hice ese driver y me presenta un corto y no se q*UE* sera
el *MJE*340 se calienta


----------



## Fogonazo

flavio123456 dijo:


> *B*uenas tardes *CO*mpañero*S* yo hice ese driver y me presenta un corto y no se q*UE* sera
> el *MJE*340 se calienta


Seguramente algo está mal 
*[Ironic Mode ON]*
Con la gran cantidad de datos que estas aportando será muy fácil determinar el origen de la falla.
*[Ironic Mode OFF]*


----------



## Fusatronica

Fogonazo dijo:


> Encontré en mi PC una simulación del Crown 602, es del 19/05/2013, así que *¡ NO pregunten ! *
> 
> Por lo que pude ver hay alguna diferencias menores con el circuito del primer post. Se la ve totalmente funcional.



R8 esta un pilin alta debería ser de 20K al igual R10 y R14 del par diferencial debe ser de 47 Ohm, y el THD queda de rechupete 0.02% una excelente simulación Maestro Fogo, me guta este Cronw 602 el 802 esta en progreso Muhaja Excelente.


----------



## gevv

Hola,

Estoy preparando una nueva PCB. ¿Cuál es la versión actual? ¿Es adecuado el circuito conectado?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

gevv dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy preparando una nueva PCB. ¿Cuál es la versión actual? ¿Es adecuado el circuito conectado?
> 
> Gracias


No hay cambios en el circuito, solo algunas diferencias de valores en algunas resistencias según criterio.


----------



## Fogonazo

gevv dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy preparando una nueva PCB. ¿Cuál es la versión actual? ¿Es adecuado el circuito conectado?
> 
> Gracias


Una pequeña reforma que yo haría en la PCB sería dejar *R9 *tal como está, y en paralelo la opción de colocar un preset multivueltas para mejorar el ajuste de corriente de reposo.

​


----------



## gevv

Gracias @Fogonazo 
Atentamente.


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos,

Crown XLS Diseño pcb 100x100


----------



## carbajal

Hola, un saludo cordial, quiero compatir mis experiencias, comentarles que me dispuse a realizar el amplificador Crown XLS-602 de 300W el que lleva 6 transistores, antes que nada quiero comentar que mi intención es motivar a cualquier aficionado como yo a tomar ciertas precauciones antes de realizar este y cualquier otro amplificador, tomar en cuenta que aunque ya sepamos ciertas cosas, no todo puede salir bien, especialmente cuando dependemos solo de la memoria como me paso a mi, y no desanimarnos sino luchar hasta conseguir buenos resultados, asi que al grano ahora.
Queme la placa, coloque todos los componentes y aquí fue donde empezo el problema, no consigo en mi localidad BF422 ni BF423, (bueno en realidad los que consigo son mas falsos que los buenos días de mis vecinos) asi que use en su lugar como reemplazo los ya muy conocidos 2N5551 y 2N5401. En algun momento de mi vida recordaba que los habia cambiado asi sin mas ni mas, sin chequeos, sin mediciones, solo colocarlos en sustitucion de los otros y todo habia salido bien, pero seguro me falló la memoria. Como no consegui el 2SC5171 y pareja use en su lugar MJE15032 y MJE15033 los cuales funcionaron perfecto. Tambien comentarles que los ensaye con transistores finales D1047 y B688 ya que tenia 10 de cada uno y queria darles algun uso.
Bueno despues de colocar todos los componentes en su lugar y de leer como 10 veces el post del amigo fogo de "puesta en marcha de potencias", coloque la serie con el bombillo y le doy alimentacion, que creen, bombillo al maximo, encendia plenamente .
Bueno aqui dije, algo anda mal o el circuito no sirve o yo hice algo incorrecto, asi que me puse a analizar y estudiar una y otra vez el esquema con el layout uno por uno desde la entrada hasta la salida, no habia nada fuera de orden, todo estaba en su lugar y correctamente soldado, pistas bien limpias con tiner y cepillo, revisado a contraluz para detectar posibles cortos, todo en orden, entonces, ¿que paso?
Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es conservar la calma, luego de horas y horas de estar revisando y no encontrar ninguna falla, me dije a mi mismo, necesito un descanso, con la mente mas fresca mañana posiblemente encuentre la falla.
Al dia siguiente lo pense mas de dos veces antes de empezar ya que dije sino sirve voy a perder tiempo, pero ojo que en esto nunca se pierde tiempo, sino que aprendes, asi que me dije bueno a darle con todo.
Acto seguido empiezo y se me viene a la mente, ¿y si reviso los datasheet de cada transistor para ver si hay algun pin intercambiado en los transistores que puse? busque uno por uno y zaz, encontre el problema, resulta que los BF tienen los pines de Izquierda a Derercha ECB y los 2N los tienen EBC, asi que alli habia un primer problema, entonces intercambiar 2 pines en cada transistor no sin antes verificar con el multimetro.
Luego de realizado el cambio reviso nuevamente todo y me encuentro con otro problema, le doy alimentacion nuevamente siempre con el bombillo serie y oh que alivio, el bombillo prende y se apaga inmediatamente, suspiro con satisfacción, mido la salida a parlantes y resulta que tenia -45V a la salida 
¿Que podrá ser ahora?
Pues olvide mencionar que tambien use en lugar de 2SA872 el A1015 pero segun el datasheet tienen pines intercambiados y cuando los saque y los medí resulta que tienen los pines en el mismo lugar que los tienen el A872 segun datasheet, bueno los coloque en el mismo sentido que deberian ir los originales porque los habia invertido 180° y le vuelvo a dar alimentacion, el bombillo siempre prende y se apaga inmediatamente y mido a la salida y que creen 0 voltios a la salida, medi en milivoltios y que creen 2.5mv a la salida , a estas alturas estaba mas que feliz, pero faltaba medir el bias en cada resistencia de emisor asi que me di a la tarea de medir y resulta que quedaron en 9mv que segun los calculos que hice quedan los transistores en reposo con 27ma cada uno, cabe resaltar que varian un poco pero unos me midieron 8mv y otros 9mv por lo tanto los dejé asi, no se si será muy bajo el valor pero no da distorción a puro oido.
Todas las mediciones se hicieron con la entrada en corto tal como lo dice el amigo Fogonazo a quien agradezco mucho el post de puesta en marcha de potencias porque la verdad si que ayuda muchisimo.
Bueno hasta aqui todo bien, no quise quitar la lampara serie, deje el amplificador conectado unos 15 minutos sin nada a la salida ni a la entrada para descartar calentamientos en alguna parte, toque por todos lados y nada, 0 caletamientos, todo frio. Sin quitar la lampara serie conecto la bocina de un equipo de sonido de 6 omios (era la unica que tenia a la mano), le aplico señal de audio a bajo volumen y milagro, hay audio en la bocina, le empiezo a dar mas volumen y se escucha muy bien bastante bien de hecho, el bombillo empieza a ganar algo de lumbre asi que no le sigo dando mas volume y todo bien. Bueno olvidaba mencionar tambien que lo ensaye a +/-60VDC
Lo tuve sonando alrededor de unos 20 minutos, reviso los datasheet de los transistores finales por curiosidad y me topo con que uno de ellos soporta maximo  120V . Desconecto todo antes que queme algo y busco otro transformador de menor voltaje, encontre uno con 36+36ac  que ya rectificado y filtrado me daba +/-47.5VDC, alli ya van mas descansandos los transistores finales, quito la lampara serie, coloco fusible por cualquier cosa y lo conecto, para mi sorpresa no hay pop al encender, pongo algo de musica y le doy volume hasta donde aguanta la bocinita, se escucha muy muy bien, mejor de lo esperado, calienta un poco no demasiado, calientan los impulsores MJE15032 y pareja pero no demasiado (aclaro que llevan disipador individual).
En definitiva, el amplificador funciona perfectamente bien, nadie puede decir que no funciona, si a alguien no le funciona es porque hizo algo mal, todo depende de nosotros, el circuito esta probado y funcionando al 100.
Iba a molestar por aqui posteando mis dudas pero quise esta vez resolverlo por mi cuenta, los errores son buenos, nos ayudan a crecer y mejorar.
Con mis mejores deseos para todos y exitos a quien emprenda la construccion de este y cualquier otro amplificador.


----------



## Skynet09

carbajal dijo:


> Hola, un saludo cordial, quiero compatir mis experiencias, comentarles que me dispuse a realizar el amplificador Crown XLS-602 de 300W el que lleva 6 transistores, antes que nada quiero comentar que mi intención es motivar a cualquier aficionado como yo a tomar ciertas precauciones antes de realizar este y cualquier otro amplificador, tomar en cuenta que aunque ya sepamos ciertas cosas, no todo puede salir bien, especialmente cuando dependemos solo de la memoria como me paso a mi, y no desanimarnos sino luchar hasta conseguir buenos resultados, asi que al grano ahora.
> Queme la placa, coloque todos los componentes y aquí fue donde empezo el problema, no consigo en mi localidad BF422 ni BF423, (bueno en realidad los que consigo son mas falsos que los buenos días de mis vecinos) asi que use en su lugar como reemplazo los ya muy conocidos 2N5551 y 2N5401. En algun momento de mi vida recordaba que los habia cambiado asi sin mas ni mas, sin chequeos, sin mediciones, solo colocarlos en sustitucion de los otros y todo habia salido bien, pero seguro me falló la memoria. Como no consegui el 2SC5171 y pareja use en su lugar MJE15032 y MJE15033 los cuales funcionaron perfecto. Tambien comentarles que los ensaye con transistores finales D1047 y B688 ya que tenia 10 de cada uno y queria darles algun uso.
> Bueno despues de colocar todos los componentes en su lugar y de leer como 10 veces el post del amigo fogo de "puesta en marcha de potencias", coloque la serie con el bombillo y le doy alimentacion, que creen, bombillo al maximo, encendia plenamente .
> Bueno aqui dije, algo anda mal o el circuito no sirve o yo hice algo incorrecto, asi que me puse a analizar y estudiar una y otra vez el esquema con el layout uno por uno desde la entrada hasta la salida, no habia nada fuera de orden, todo estaba en su lugar y correctamente soldado, pistas bien limpias con tiner y cepillo, revisado a contraluz para detectar posibles cortos, todo en orden, entonces, ¿que paso?
> Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es conservar la calma, luego de horas y horas de estar revisando y no encontrar ninguna falla, me dije a mi mismo, necesito un descanso, con la mente mas fresca mañana posiblemente encuentre la falla.
> Al dia siguiente lo pense mas de dos veces antes de empezar ya que dije sino sirve voy a perder tiempo, pero ojo que en esto nunca se pierde tiempo, sino que aprendes, asi que me dije bueno a darle con todo.
> Acto seguido empiezo y se me viene a la mente, ¿y si reviso los datasheet de cada transistor para ver si hay algun pin intercambiado en los transistores que puse? busque uno por uno y zaz, encontre el problema, resulta que los BF tienen los pines de Izquierda a Derercha ECB y los 2N los tienen EBC, asi que alli habia un primer problema, entonces intercambiar 2 pines en cada transistor no sin antes verificar con el multimetro.
> Luego de realizado el cambio reviso nuevamente todo y me encuentro con otro problema, le doy alimentacion nuevamente siempre con el bombillo serie y oh que alivio, el bombillo prende y se apaga inmediatamente, suspiro con satisfacción, mido la salida a parlantes y resulta que tenia -45V a la salida
> ¿Que podrá ser ahora?
> Pues olvide mencionar que tambien use en lugar de 2SA872 el A1015 pero segun el datasheet tienen pines intercambiados y cuando los saque y los medí resulta que tienen los pines en el mismo lugar que los tienen el A872 segun datasheet, bueno los coloque en el mismo sentido que deberian ir los originales porque los habia invertido 180° y le vuelvo a dar alimentacion, el bombillo siempre prende y se apaga inmediatamente y mido a la salida y que creen 0 voltios a la salida, medi en milivoltios y que creen 2.5mv a la salida , a estas alturas estaba mas que feliz, pero faltaba medir el bias en cada resistencia de emisor asi que me di a la tarea de medir y resulta que quedaron en 9mv que segun los calculos que hice quedan los transistores en reposo con 27ma cada uno, cabe resaltar que varian un poco pero unos me midieron 8mv y otros 9mv por lo tanto los dejé asi, no se si será muy bajo el valor pero no da distorción a puro oido.
> Todas las mediciones se hicieron con la entrada en corto tal como lo dice el amigo Fogonazo a quien agradezco mucho el post de puesta en marcha de potencias porque la verdad si que ayuda muchisimo.
> Bueno hasta aqui todo bien, no quise quitar la lampara serie, deje el amplificador conectado unos 15 minutos sin nada a la salida ni a la entrada para descartar calentamientos en alguna parte, toque por todos lados y nada, 0 caletamientos, todo frio. Sin quitar la lampara serie conecto la bocina de un equipo de sonido de 6 omios (era la unica que tenia a la mano), le aplico señal de audio a bajo volumen y milagro, hay audio en la bocina, le empiezo a dar mas volumen y se escucha muy bien bastante bien de hecho, el bombillo empieza a ganar algo de lumbre asi que no le sigo dando mas volume y todo bien. Bueno olvidaba mencionar tambien que lo ensaye a +/-60VDC
> Lo tuve sonando alrededor de unos 20 minutos, reviso los datasheet de los transistores finales por curiosidad y me topo con que uno de ellos soporta maximo  120V . Desconecto todo antes que queme algo y busco otro transformador de menor voltaje, encontre uno con 36+36ac  que ya rectificado y filtrado me daba +/-47.5VDC, alli ya van mas descansandos los transistores finales, quito la lampara serie, coloco fusible por cualquier cosa y lo conecto, para mi sorpresa no hay pop al encender, pongo algo de musica y le doy volume hasta donde aguanta la bocinita, se escucha muy muy bien, mejor de lo esperado, calienta un poco no demasiado, calientan los impulsores MJE15032 y pareja pero no demasiado (aclaro que llevan disipador individual).
> En definitiva, el amplificador funciona perfectamente bien, nadie puede decir que no funciona, si a alguien no le funciona es porque hizo algo mal, todo depende de nosotros, el circuito esta probado y funcionando al 100.
> Iba a molestar por aqui posteando mis dudas pero quise esta vez resolverlo por mi cuenta, los errores son buenos, nos ayudan a crecer y mejorar.
> Con mis mejores deseos para todos y exitos a quien emprenda la construccion de este y cualquier otro amplificador.


Esos cambios de transistores imagino que sirven también para las xls5000? por qué es el mismo circuito con un par de transistores como impulsores


----------



## carbajal

Skynet09 dijo:


> Esos cambios de transistores imagino que sirven también para las xls5000? por qué es el mismo circuito con un par de transistores como impulsores


¿Tienes el diagrama para comparar?


----------



## Skynet09

carbajal dijo:


> ¿Tienes el diagrama para comparar?


Mira *hay* *ahí* *bro* *hermano.*


carbajal dijo:


> ¿Tienes el diagrama para comparar?


Incluso unos de los integrantes subió una simulación en *M*ultisim*,* me ayudarías mucho*,* *hay* *ahí* te la dejo.


----------



## carbajal

Skynet09 dijo:


> Mira *hay* *ahí* *bro* *hermano.*
> 
> Incluso unos de los integrantes subió una simulación en *M*ultisim*,* me ayudarías mucho*,* *hay* *ahí* te la dejo.


Hola, he estado ocupado en trabajo, mil disculpas pero por lo que revisé del diagrama que me enviaste y el voltaje que usan preferiria usar los KSP42-KSP92 respectivamente porque soportan mayor voltaje, siempre cuidando el detalle de la distribucion de pines.
Saludos y exitos.


----------



## mikee38

John Miller dijo:


> Hola buen día amigo, creo que no me hice entender, el MK800 es un diagrama que hice, basado en los 4 amplificadores, el XLS402, el XLS602, el XLS802 y el XLS5000, es un diagrama universal para esas serie no de Megatech ni de Yiroshi, el MK800 esta basado en amplificadores comerciales. Si buscas no encontraras ni el diagrama de la firma Megatech ni del Sr. Yiroshi, solo encontraras el diagrama original de los amplificadores de la serie 202 a la 602.
> 
> El pcb que subiste del S5000 es el mismo pcb del XLS802, solo cambia las resistencias de 120 2W a 120 5W, si giras los impulsores veras que es el mismo.
> 
> El XLS402 y XLS602 es el mismo solo cambia el numero de transistores finales y su fuente, solo instalas 2 impulsores.
> 
> Pudes tener una multipotencia con hacer el XLS5000, funciona con fuentes DC desde ±45V-8Amp a ±95V-45Amp, puedes colocar transistores de potencia finales de 8 a 48, con potencias desde 400W a 2.4KW a 4 Ohm, en Bridge son 5KW 5.000W es por ello que recibe el nombre de XLS5000.
> 
> También puedes tener altos con el XLS402, medios con el XLS602 y bajos con el XLS802, como veras el S802 y el S5000 es el mismo, el cambio es unos impulsores mas robustos para aumentar la corriente y Voltage, con eso tienes un sonido profecional de la misma serie que no te dara lios, porque son potencias compatibles entre si.
> 
> Instalas 4 impulsores para potencias de mas de 600W,  y para transistores de potencia superiores a 24, instalas unos impulsores de mas Voltage y Corriente incluso puedes aumentar a 6 impulsores.
> 
> Puedes variar el condensador bipolar de entrada para altos 2.2uF resistor Gain 56K, para medios 4.7uF resistor Gain 47K, para Subwoofer 10uF resistor 39K.
> 
> MK. Es mi firma es por ello que el diagrama se llama MK800 de 800W.
> 
> MK.


Excelente información, estoy en fabricación de este amplificador y no puedo conseguir el capacitor electrolítico np de 1uF , pondré dos de 2.2uF  para armarlo, también me falta la resistencia de 20k, podre dos en serie de 10k , saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

mikee38 dijo:


> Excelente información, estoy en fabricación de este amplificador y no puedo conseguir el capacitor electrolítico np de 1uF , pondré dos de 2.2uF  para armarlo, también me falta la resistencia de 20k, podre dos en serie de 10k , saludos.


Podrías colocar un capacitor de poliester de *1µF* o mejor, uno de *2.2µF *(También poliester)


----------



## mikee38

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podrías colocar un capacitor de poliester de *1µF* o mejor, uno de *2.2µF *(También poliester)


como siempre, agradecido



John Miller dijo:


> Hola buen día, como te decía si vas a colocar más de 24 transistores de potencia, usa un impulsor mas robusto como el 2SC3264 and 2SA1295, lo que equivale a que tengas que modificar un poco el pcb para atornillar los transistores.
> 
> El disipador planar mínimo de 1cm de espesor y no olvides aplicar pasta térmica entre la placa y el disipador.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te doy un gran consejo trabajalo a 32 transistores para 1.6KW, debes probarlos antes en una potencia de a 6 pares mínimo 1hora medio volumen, si se portan bien lo cual indica que no son falsos, ve instalando de 10 en 10 y probando sonido, no instales todos a la vez si algo sale mal, tus 40 transistores terminarán como Alibaba y los 40 ladrones.
> 
> 
> En lo posible trata de usar resistor metal film no de carbón, usa los condensadores de poliester donde te indica el PCB y a 100V,  no dejes los impulsores sin disipador, a bajo o medio volumen no pasa nada, a mas alto generan problemas, no olvides que el MJE340 va instalado al mismo disipador de los transistores finales.
> 
> Hay resistencias de 1W  no las dejes a 1/2W si estas no son adecuadas pueden causarte problemas la de 22 no hay problema que este a 1/2W, cuando uses está potencia por varias horas de trabajo o jornada ahí es donde se notará el problema que te digo.
> 
> El diagrama esta correcto excepto por las variantes de algunas resistencias:
> 
> Las de 2.2K que van a los diodos rapidos del par diferencial estan muy altas, deben ser de un máximo de 1.2K.
> 
> Trata en lo posible de consegir los condensadores bipolares, se puede hacer lo que haces con 2 condensadores, pero no te lo recomiendo para este driver, no hay problema en dejarlos con electrolítico polarizado, excepto el de entrada.
> 
> La resistencia de 1.2K entre los emisores de los BF422 esta muy alta, máximo de 220 Ohm.
> 
> Para tener una mejor ganancia baja la R Gain de 47K a 39K la R Gain del Amp Megatech es de 10K, no es muy recomendable a ese valor, da un buen sonidk pero distorciona mucho, la de la base del A733 de 220 en serie con el CE de 330uF, subela de 470 Ohm a Máximo 1K.
> 
> Si sigues estos consejos tendras un S602 como una seda.
> 
> MK.


Hola, todos estos valores nombrados sirven para la xls 5000t , ya que quiero utilizar 70v, con 6 pares de transistores. Saludos


----------



## Mat-Corr

Yetrox dijo:


> Hola compañeros como se los habia comentado antes, pues hoy les comparto la primera entrega o parte del clon amplifier XLS 602.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En los archivos encontraran el diagrama, simulación bridge de 1KW o 1000W + PCB de 300W y 500W por canal o Rama, pueden instalar el 2SC5200 y su complementario, si desean instalar el 2SC3858 y su complementario separan un poco el pcb.
> 
> Puente de entrada: 280mVp
> THD: 0,05
> Compensación: 2mV
> Potencia por Canal 532W
> Fuente: +/-85V DC 12Amp a 15Amp.
> 
> 
> En el material podran realizar 3 tipos de amplifiers, el primero con su driver + etapa de salida de 300W, el segundo con su driver + etapa de salida de 500W, pueden instalar las placas en forma paralela compacta y instalación lineal, y el tercero esta completo con su Driver + Potencia en la misma placa de forma lineal de 500W.
> 
> Hay 2 condesadores electrolíticos de 220uF estos son a 100V, hay otros 2 condensadores NP de 1uF y 10uF, estos son a 50V por si tienen dudas de su voltaje.
> 
> Espero que les sea de gran utilidad el aporte para que construyan este poderoso amplifier, muy pronto estare subiendo la segunda entrega del amplifier, donde estaran pcb del Balanced Input Bridge, Preamplifier Crown, protector de parlantes Crown, Clipping, Vumeters y Fuente Crown.


Hola a todos.

Hice este proyecto que estoy citando. Tal cual como aparece en el diagrama o placas lo hice . Lo estoy alimentando con +- 80 Vcc  y solo probè con un par de transistores A1943 y C5200

Cuando le inyecto señal de audio da sonido, pero también se escucha  un ruido o sonido shisssssssssssss o hissssssssssss y no se qué a se deberá esto. Cuando no hay señal de audio no se escucha el ruido.

Cualquier ayuda me será de gran utilidad.

Anexo foto del proyecto y subo un fragmento de sonido donde se escucha el ruido shissssssssssssssss.


----------



## mikee38

Mat-Corr dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hice este proyecto que estoy citando. Tal cual como aparece en el diagrama o placas lo hice . Lo estoy alimentando con +- 80 Vcc  y solo probè con un par de transistores A1943 y C5200
> 
> Cuando le inyecto señal de audio da sonido, pero también se escucha  un ruido o sonido shisssssssssssss o hissssssssssss y no se qué a se deberá esto. Cuando no hay señal de audio no se escucha el ruido.
> 
> Cualquier ayuda me será de gran utilidad.
> 
> Anexo foto del proyecto y subo un fragmento de sonido donde se escucha el ruido shissssssssssssssss.


Hola, tienes que leer sobre este tema


----------



## carbajal

Mat-Corr dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hice este proyecto que estoy citando. Tal cual como aparece en el diagrama o placas lo hice . Lo estoy alimentando con +- 80 Vcc  y solo probè con un par de transistores A1943 y C5200
> 
> Cuando le inyecto señal de audio da sonido, pero también se escucha  un ruido o sonido shisssssssssssss o hissssssssssss y no se qué a se deberá esto. Cuando no hay señal de audio no se escucha el ruido.
> 
> Cualquier ayuda me será de gran utilidad.
> 
> Anexo foto del proyecto y subo un fragmento de sonido donde se escucha el ruido shissssssssssssssss.


Tenes que ponerle potenciometro para regular volumen por eso se escucha ese ssssssssss


----------



## CRISTIANO SILVA

Hola buenos días a todos, solo una pequeña consulta, ¿puedo reemplazar esta resistencia de 20k por 22k? ¿Y qué diferencia hace? Muchas gracias por su atención


----------



## DOSMETROS

CRISTIANO SILVA dijo:


> Hola buenos días a todos, solo una pequeña consulta, ¿puedo reemplazar esta resistencia de 20k por 22k? ¿Y qué diferencia hace? Muchas gracias por su atención



Hace una diferencia de 2 k  . . .  un 10 %


----------



## CRISTIANO SILVA

Entonces puedo usarlo normalmente, no causará ningún tipo de daño al circuito, eso es todo. Gracias, otra pregunta a los amigos estos transistores A733, e A970 no encontre con cuales puedo reemplazarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se que misión cumple dicha resistencia , se podría poner una de 18k en serie con otra de 2k.


----------



## CRISTIANO SILVA

Puse a prueba una resistencia de 22k, y hasta ahora no he notado ninguna diferencia, y está funcionando muy bien, no sé qué función hace esta resistencia, pero está bien...


----------

